# Ten Things I *blank* About You...



## cakeboy

All you have to do is write ten things down. You can write ten things about ten people, or ten things about one person - whatever you want. The kicker is that they must be anonymous recipients. Here's my list : 

1. Every single time you post, God kills a kitten.
2. You have real balls, and I admire that in a chick.
3. In another universe you and I are a scorching couple. En fuego!
4. I have the worst internet crush on you ever. Yes, ever.
5. Outside of me, you're the coolest dude on this whole forum.
6. I'm pretty sure you did some freaky shit at band camp.
7. Your diabolic hotness is only eclipsed by your blazing intelligence.
8. Cool story bro. STFU.
9. Let's make babies. They'd be cute as hell.
10.We need to get hammered together. That shit would be legendary!

Let the fun/games/butthurt begin!


----------



## Paquito

I love threads that induce paranoia.

1.) Please learn proper grammar, sentence structure, and punctuation.
2.) I get the feeling you don't like me, which kinda sucks cuz you're awesome.
3.) I miss you.
4.) I don't miss you.
5.) Your elitist attitude has really made me dislike you.
6.) I need to party with you. You already know what music we're rocking out to...
7.) You're a douchebag creeper whore who can go die in a fire.
8.) I don't understand anything you post, but you're cool anyway.
9.) I need to meet you in person.
10.) STOP IT! STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT


----------



## Bearsy

All of these are me. I'm ok with it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I love threads that induce paranoia.
> 
> 1.) Please learn proper grammar, sentence structure, and punctuation.
> 2.) I get the feeling you don't like me, which kinda sucks cuz you're awesome.
> 3.) I miss you.
> 4.) I don't miss you.
> 5.) Your elitist attitude has really made me dislike you.
> 6.) I need to party with you. You already know what music we're rocking out to...
> 7.) You're a douchebag creeper whore who can go die in a fire.
> 8.) I don't understand anything you post, but you're cool anyway.
> 9.) I need to meet you in person.
> 10.) STOP IT! STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT




I fear that after reading this, you actually don't like me. 

Paranoia-1 Hozay-0


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I fear that after reading this, you actually don't like me.
> 
> Paranoia-1 Hozay-0



Paranoia- 1 Hozay- 0 Paquito- -2


----------



## thekidstable

1. the game
2. fml
3. the game
4. the game
5. the game
6. the game
7. the game
8. im so sick, in-, fected with, where i live, let me live without this, empty bliss, selfishness, let me live
9. fin
10. curtain


----------



## WillSpark

1. I hope you're not talking about me
2. Why have we never talked to each other much?
3. I miss our sexy parties
4. I'm not sorry for being a total douche to you
5. I wish I hadn't judged you correctly the first time I noticed you
6. I'm glad you lived up to my expectations
7. WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME!?
8. I wish I lived closer to you.
9. and you
10. and especially you.


----------



## Amaranthine

1. Sometimes I worry that I just annoy you.
2. You're not the one for me, stop thinking I'm the one for you. 
3. I'm so glad you're gone. 
4. I wish you were back. 
5. It hurts me to see you do this to yourself. I still care, you know. 
6. I want to talk to you more.
7. You're hot as all hell. I'm jealous. 
8. Your persistence is about as endearing as a flesh eating disease.
9. UGH. 
10. Seriously, you're a really really good person.


----------



## Zowie

I'll admit, I'm looking at all the positive comments and thinking, "This one MUST be about me!"
It's like... narcissitic paranoia.


----------



## JulieD

im doing two...a nice one and a mean one.

1) You are my favorite person here...hands down
2) I am flattered every time I see you.
3) We agreed to both be the most awesome the board... I still agree
4) You are as adorable as a cupcake
5) You are going to be something great, I can tell
6) I dont know enough about you, but I am interested 
7) I am probably the only one that views you the way i do...im ok with that
8) You are a badass chick that puts up with a lot of crap you dont have to
9) Everyone likes you...and thats really saying something
10) You are way too funny

1) you are a loser, and I wish you would leave
2) i wish you would shut up, no one cares
3) you mama would be ashamed
4) i dont know if it is low self esteem or an overall lack of confidence in yourself, but its not attractive, get help and get over it
5) i think you would be cool if you were not so damn creepy
6) you make my skin crawl
7) At first, I thought you were alright...but then you spoke
8) you need to get a life, and stop trying to ruin everyone else's
9) i noticed that you are stupid and nothing that you say makes any sense
10) i dont know if you can do any better, because i think you're already trying too hard

yes, you may have made both list


----------



## CarlaSixx

Is it narcissistic to believe I might have made both lists? 

Errr... more like... everyone's bad list, haha.

I'd make one of these but I'm actually paranoid about offending someone.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

tons of passive-aggression up in here.  (especially considering how obvious some of these are)


----------



## LovesBigMen

1. Your just such a great person I hope we get to meet one day it would be crazy.
2. You are just plane amazing and I like the way you think and treat people if they treat you wrong you will fight back and thats
great!
3. Well then your hilarious and say things so great I wish I could say things the way you do. 
4. WOAH your awesome enough said there isn't a word really hahaha their needs to be a better word made for you really.
5. Sometimes I feel like I bore you and make you feel awkward.
6. I wish you lived closer...
7. When we get together we laugh so much really I don't know why sometimes it's from dumb things, but I love it. 
8. I wish we could have great conversations and I really try, but sometimes I feel like you hold back.
9.Such a great great GREAT person I can talk to you about anything.
10. I wish you weren't so busy when we are together its great it clicks I know cheesy, but true I want to hang out with you more.

[edit] I'm starting to think maybe I should of done a bad list...xD oh well.


----------



## vinarian

These are not all about the same person

1. You, sir, may actually be cooler than me
2. I have wet dreams about you
3. No really, I see you in my dreams and I wake up all scared and sweaty!

4. You are hot as hell and I would love... anyway, pg13 list here ;p
5. I don't know you that well, but you seem cool as hell, we should hang out sometime!
6. Your name makes me crave mexican!
7. Wow your sexy!
8. Zang!
9. When I think about you, I touch someone else!
10. You are disgusting!


----------



## Melian

1. COME BACK ESTHER I LOVE YOU. Wait....fuck.


----------



## JulieD

Melian said:


> 1. COME BACK ESTHER I LOVE YOU. Wait....fuck.



it worked for Chaz


----------



## Amandy

1) Dang you are hot
2) Dang, you are hot too
3) Don't PM me and act like you never PM'd me before
4) I miss your badassery
5) I miss your picture thread
6) I miss your picture thread too
7) You are my BFFA, I wish you would post here and not just down below
8) It's okay to call it a fetish for fuck's sake, it doesn't make it a disease
9) I was disappointed to hear you like tea parties
10) Someday you'll get laid like mainlined heroin and then you'll get it
11) Hi everyone else! Hi!


----------



## Paquito

1. You are way too cool to be hanging out with me.
2. It's hard to be angry with you, since you're the sweetest person ever.
3. I want to be your baby daddy.
4. I still having a strong dislike for you, but it's certainly declined from the burning, seething hatred that I held for you last year. Progress.
5. I love getting food with you, because we have the same tastes and you never finish your meal.
6. You don't deserve her, even if she was stupid enough to take you back.
7. I love you.
8. I hate that we seem to have fallen out of touch, but you're still my ride or die.
9. I will steal a baby for you one day. It will be cute.
10. I still can't believe that you tried to run us off the road because we flipped you off.


----------



## Amaranthine

Were we supposed to do Dims only lists? Mine was both Dims and non-Dims v.v


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> Were we supposed to do Dims only lists? Mine was both Dims and non-Dims v.v



I like to separate mine. Cuz I'm awesome like that. But it can be about anyone.


----------



## JulieD

so many rules


----------



## CastingPearls

1. Why do you live so far away?
2. Why are you married?
3. Why am *I* married?
4. I dodged a bullet with you, thank God.
5. I admire you a lot but I whenever I say anything it sounds like I'm sucking up.
6. You're totally hot and smart and funny. Come and get me NOW.
7. Please stop PMing me.
8. Everything you say makes me spray Dr. Pepper put of my nose strangely even when I'm not drinking it.
9. You're never around enough.
10. Get back in my trunk.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> Were we supposed to do Dims only lists? Mine was both Dims and non-Dims v.v



Mine was mixed too, though aren't most things better mixed. 



JulieD said:


> so many rules



True story!
I feel like I copy you when I say that, but it fits well in many situations.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

1. Get in my van.
2. Get in my van.
3. GET IN MY VAN!
4. I really miss you/get in my van.
5. You make me laugh really hard.
6. See above/get in my van.
7. Ditto/get in my van.
8. You're my spiritual guru, oh wise sage.
9. Your dedication to all things monkey is awe inspiring.
10. Your dislike of monkeys is the only thing about you that is not 100% awesome./Get in the passenger seat of my van.


----------



## WillSpark

Dr. P Marshall said:


> 1. Get in my van.
> 2. Get in my van.
> 3. GET IN MY VAN!
> 4. I really miss you/get in my van.
> 5. You make me laugh really hard.
> 6. See above/get in my van.
> 7. Ditto/get in my van.
> 8. You're my spiritual guru, oh wise sage.
> 9. Your dedication to all things monkey is awe inspiring.
> 10. Your dislike of monkeys is the only thing about you that is not 100% awesome./Get in the passenger seat of my van.



I don't know if any of them are refering to me but this is why I wrote what I wrote about you. (OR DID I?)


----------



## Goreki

Ooh! Meme! 

1. We don"t talk much anymore, but I"m glad you're still around, because I still think you're fucking awesome.
2. I think if I were you, despite how much I would hate everything, I'd have a lot of fun
3. You, me, a bottle of tequila and a weekend. I'm really curious.
4. I love watching your claws come out, but I"m not going to be the jerk to egg you on out loud.
5. You are COOL! Why are you so cool!? I can still get into your country without a visa, and when I do...
6. I don't know whehter or not I like you, but at least you don't seem like a kitten kicker.
7. You are funny as hell. I DEMAND you keep posting!
8. Dude, I think you're mad. I hope shit gets better for you.
9. You are so sweet, it's hard to imagine that you're real. My city is still better than yours though 
10. I used to get you two mixed up, which is because of the awesome you both exude... sometimes forcibly, into people's faces....


----------



## bonified

1, I'll smoke for you 
2, you goin down, like a hot C in a pub toilet
3, seriously do you know how ghey that is
4, sometimes, you're cooler than the moon 
5, get off the fucking internet and live arsehole 
6, I wanna do bad things with you
7, batter up
8, you know you only fail when you give up
9, if you stop, i'll kill you 
10. harden up


----------



## FishCharming

1) yay for interwebs besty! thanks for keeping me company all the time!
2) you scare me in an oh so exciting way! fuck toronto! 
3) your monkeys gave me crabs... omg, are they radioactive?!?! i feel strange...
4) you crazy hipsters! you make me smile on a regular basis
5) you always look like you're gunna cry, and you are weird, lol.kinda fun though
6) i'm just going to start telling people you're my little brother
7) you're boardy wisdom is always appreciated, i have dad envy, lol
8) i can't believe you didnt like the thursday next series! major props for reading them though
9) i know how you feel, it'll get better. or you'll die, either way it'll all be over soon
10) i'm going to come and visit one day and we will turn your little town upside down! after i leave all that you'll find in the wreckage will be scores of polyhedral dice and the female population of your town all suffering from pleasure comas...


----------



## spiritangel

1. You are far more amazing and talented than you will ever realise
2. You are so charming it should be illegal
3. I am so lucky we are friends
4. You make me laugh so hard my whole bed shakes
5.Your wisdom is far greater than your age
6. You gave me dimms for that I will always be grateful
7. You shine far brighter than anystar in the heavens
8. You make me feel like a teenager again
9. You art is simply as amazing as you
10. Your heart and compassion are truly amazing


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

WillSpark said:


> I don't know if any of them are refering to me


ONE OF THEM MIGHT BE.


FishCharming said:


> 3) your monkeys gave me crabs... omg, are they radioactive?!?! i feel strange...



Am I just being paranoid and overly sensitive about this one? I mean, it's perfectly possible you know tons of people with monkey hordes, but for some reason, I'm taking this personally.........


----------



## Zowie

1. I sometimes get the feeling you're the only one who knows what's going on.
2. You're not who you say you are.
3. You're ridiculously nice. STOP IT.
4. I wish you weren't so angry.
5. You don't seem to really care about me anymore. 
6. I wish I'd thought up a good excuse.
7. You're saying these things to please someone else.
8. You confuse me to no end.
9. You also confuse me to no end.
10. I can never decide if you like me or look down on me.


----------



## JulieD

spiritangel said:


> 1. You are far more amazing and talented than you will ever realise
> 2. You are so charming it should be illegal
> 3. I am so lucky we are friends
> 4. You make me laugh so hard my whole bed shakes
> 5.Your wisdom is far greater than your age
> 6. You gave me dimms for that I will always be grateful
> 7. You shine far brighter than anystar in the heavens
> 8. You make me feel like a teenager again
> 9. You art is simply as amazing as you
> 10. Your heart and compassion are truly amazing



Aww...seriously Spiritangel, you didnt have to do all 10 things about me :blush::happy::blush: ok...I think I'm done tooting my own horn now...


----------



## WillSpark

I keep hoping some of these nice things are about me, but I keep getting scared that some of the mean ones are too.


----------



## nic_nic07

1.) I want you to want me.
2.) I want something to sing about.
3.) I want to go out and party, make stupid decisions, and forget about the world.
4.) If you would die, I would die, not physically, but emotionally, psychologically, and mentally. 
5.) I wish people would stop using me as a doormat. 
6.) You are the most amazing person in the world. Period. 
7.) I'd catch a grenade for ya. 
8.) You be the match and I'll be the firework and let's go bang.
9.) You're made of sex, if by sex you mean ice cream, sunshine, happiness, and cheese sauce.
10.) You, however, actually are made of sex. Grr, baby, grr.


----------



## CastingPearls

I needed to make a second list. 

1)Captain obvious is obvious. Also nobody likes him and never will. 
2)Just because nobody understands you doesn't make you brilliant
3)Having a disease or condition doesn't give you license to be an asshole
4)Stop posting advice and opinions about sex when you've admitted you've never had any.
5)I hope all of your equipment blows up and all they find is teeth.
6)How am I supposed to miss you if you IM me every 30 seconds?
7)You're in love for exactly thirty seconds. Stop thanking the fucking universe on every single thread
8)You weigh 150 lbs. You're not fat so stop insisting you are for validation because those guys will wank off to anything.
9)You have what it takes to be a slow serial killer and you're proud of that. Go you.
10)If self-pity were an art form you'd be Van Gogh.


----------



## spiritangel

JulieD said:


> Aww...seriously Spiritangel, you didnt have to do all 10 things about me :blush::happy::blush: ok...I think I'm done tooting my own horn now...



aww sorry Julie but it was 10 erm :blush: different people


----------



## Paquito

It's not like I'm obsessively going through each list and trying to decide which one, if any, are about me or anything crazy like that. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

1. There are days when you make me want to smack something hard!
2. I miss you and wish you would come back.
3. You make me think a lot.
4. I hate the universe when I think of your future.
5. We are so alike, and that comforts me even though you are on the other side of the ocean.
6. The sight of your username sends shivers up my spine.
7. You are not as amusing as you think you are.
8. I laugh at your antics and posts so hard it hurts!
9. I know the real truth.
10. Let go of that anger and bitterness before it kills you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

1--You're strong, you can get through this.
2--I swear picking pathetic is an ego booster for you.
3--I keep thinking you are angry at me.
4--Can I have some pamplemousse?
5--I could do with a massage, yes.
6--We're friends but I can't help but feel constant disapproval.
7--There's no way you could be bad in a million years.
8--We should totally hit the gym, then town.
9--You're scrum-diddly-umptious.
10--You're a self-important asshat. Stop it or go home.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> It's not like I'm obsessively going through each list and trying to decide which one, if any, are about me or anything crazy like that. :blush:


Here's a hint--you were on my first list.


----------



## BigChaz

1) Your face is the ugliest thing I have ever seen
2) Everything about you makes me want to scream and kill small animals
3) Your attitude is one step above putrid shit. Congratulations on being a worthless human.
4) You are a fucking idiot. I know down-syndrome lemurs who can perform daily tasks better than you
5) Sometimes when I see your posts, I wish I could tear them down and step on them. The world doesn't need to read the shit you post.
6) Everything that comes out of your mouth is hypocrisy you piece of shit. Try saying how you act. Thanks.
7) Whenever I see that you are signed into the forum, I literally spit on my monitor.
8) Every key you push on your keyboard fucking hates you.
9) Every time you click "Submit" in a thread, the server vomits on itself.
10) Nobody wants you here, you are literally a pile of putrid enemas.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> 1) Your face is the ugliest thing I have ever seen
> 2) Everything about you makes me want to scream and kill small animals
> 3) Your attitude is one step above putrid shit. Congratulations on being a worthless human.
> 4) You are a fucking idiot. I know down-syndrome lemurs who can perform daily tasks better than you
> 5) Sometimes when I see your posts, I wish I could tear them down and step on them. The world doesn't need to read the shit you post.
> 6) Everything that comes out of your mouth is hypocrisy you piece of shit. Try saying how you act. Thanks.
> 7) Whenever I see that you are signed into the forum, I literally spit on my monitor.
> 8) Every key you push on your keyboard fucking hates you.
> 9) Every time you click "Submit" in a thread, the server vomits on itself.
> 10) Nobody wants you here, you are literally a pile of putrid enemas.



*always sugar coating it..............eh? 
*


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *always sugar coating it..............eh?
> *



Only the best for you guys :blush:


----------



## Kazak

BigChaz said:


> 1) Your face is the ugliest thing I have ever seen
> 2) Everything about you makes me want to scream and kill small animals
> 3) Your attitude is one step above putrid shit. Congratulations on being a worthless human.
> ..... snipped.......




YAAAAAAAYYYY i made it on someones list! and all 10 to boot.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

OK not sure how this will go over, but here ya go.


Some of the forums are like the Force: There's a Light Side and a Dark Side and somehow you bind the whole chubby Universe together.
Virgins, if this is your means of finding love or an intro to sex and romance, go elsewhere. Not only is the naïveté ingratiating, it only reinforces your immaturity. Exploring the bunny slopes of your sexuality here is like wanting to learn about French Kissing by surfing bigbootysex.com
Maybe the reason your love life is such an insurmountable obstacle course it that you're the chief obstacle.
Maybe that other person is part of the reason, but seeing them weed through 5-10 other Dims members before you should have been a fucking burning bush.
I somewhat understand why you felt the need to excise Dims (and all your friends associated with it) from your life like a pre-cancerous mole, but some of us really miss your wit and beauty.
If you could focus your personality constructively, you could be a fulcrum on which we lift the world.
If Reasonable, Intelligent Discourse was a superhero, you'd be its Kryptonite.
It must be emotionally draining to be the Wicked Headmaster to everyone on Dims. One wonders how you sleep at night. Wait, I'm guessing you don't because evil never sleeps, either...
Lymphedema of the extremities may be sexy to some, but I guarantee you maggot debridement therapy for skin ulcerations is not.
10-15 years from now when the truth comes out, Thomas Harris is going to write an autobiography about you that will make Hannibal Lecter seem like a character in James and the Giant Peach.


----------



## BigChaz

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> OK not sure how this will go over, but here ya go.
> 
> 
> Some of the forums are like the Force: There's a Light Side and a Dark Side and somehow you bind the whole chubby Universe together.
> Virgins, if this is your means of finding love or an intro to sex and romance, go elsewhere. Not only is the naïveté ingratiating, it only reinforces your immaturity. Exploring the bunny slopes of your sexuality here is like wanting to learn about French Kissing by surfing bigbootysex.com
> Maybe the reason your love life is such an insurmountable obstacle course it that you're the chief obstacle.
> Maybe that other person is part of the reason, but seeing them weed through 5-10 other Dims members before you should have been a fucking burning bush.
> I somewhat understand why you felt the need to excise Dims (and all your friends associated with it) from your life like a pre-cancerous mole, but some of us really miss your wit and beauty.
> If you could focus your personality constructively, you could be a fulcrum on which we lift the world.
> If Reasonable, Intelligent Discourse was a superhero, you'd be its Kryptonite.
> It must be emotionally draining to be the Wicked Headmaster to everyone on Dims. One wonders how you sleep at night. Wait, I'm guessing you don't because evil never sleeps, either...
> Lymphedema of the extremities may be sexy to some, but I guarantee you maggot debridement therapy for skin ulcerations is not.
> 10-15 years from now when the truth comes out, Thomas Harris is going to write an autobiography about you that will make Hannibal Lecter seem like a character in James and the Giant Peach.




I like this list. This list should be the model for future lists.


----------



## Fat Brian

This thread is insufferable ! I want to know who everyone is talking about dammit !


----------



## freakyfred

Fat Brian said:


> This thread is insufferable ! I want to know who everyone is talking about dammit !



Totally agreed aaaa


----------



## Fat Brian

I know none are about me, I just want to know WHO.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

1. you're cool
2. you're awesome
3. you're awesome too
4. you're amazing
5. i'm still unsure about you but you're growing on me
6. you're a liar
7. i wish you were closer to me 
8. i like your duct tape collection
9. i LOVE that you're a video game chick
10. you're very weird and funny at times.


----------



## Tad

1. I recoiled from you leading with your boobs, which is a shame because behind them you had an awesome personality.
2. I hate the patience you had with me, it just made me worse with that stuff.
3. I dislike that your honesty has made me like you a lot less.
4. Im still confused that you never wrote, given everything else.
5. I still care about you, man, and I know Im not the only one who would welcome you back with open arms
6. I bet Id still enjoy chatting with you, but now I wonder if you ever really enjoyed chatting with me?
7. I hate that communicating with you makes me feel like a creeper..
8. I took you for granted, even at the end.
9. Im always going to wonder what you really want, arent I?
10. I like you, but I think well never be real friends because of our wives.


Looking at the list now, most apply to more than one person, in different ways. Nine were not written about Dimmers, but may still apply to one or more. Nine were written about people, but the one that wasnt applies to some people too.


----------



## cakeboy

Bwahahaha!

This thread is made of WIN.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> 1. I recoiled from you leading with your boobs, which is a shame because behind them you had an awesome personality.
> 2. I hate the patience you had with me, it just made me worse with that stuff.
> 3. I dislike that your honesty has made me like you a lot less.
> 4. Im still confused that you never wrote, given everything else.
> 5. I still care about you, man, and I know Im not the only one who would welcome you back with open arms
> 6. I bet Id still enjoy chatting with you, but now I wonder if you ever really enjoyed chatting with me?
> 7. I hate that communicating with you makes me feel like a creeper..
> 8. I took you for granted, even at the end.
> 9. Im always going to wonder what you really want, arent I?
> 10. I like you, but I think well never be real friends because of our wives.
> 
> 
> Looking at the list now, most apply to more than one person, in different ways. Nine were not written about Dimmers, but may still apply to one or more. Nine were written about people, but the one that wasnt applies to some people too.


You're a freakin genius Tad.:bow:


----------



## JulieD

1) I think you are the Dims official Queen, and should be treated as such
2) I have seen you around, but didnt realize how slap-ass cool you are, until today...awesome!
3) It saddens me that we do not communicate more often... yahoo is great imo
4) i still think i would like to get to know you better... and the other one too
5) when i see its the three of you...i know im going to have a great time
6) the more i read your posts, the more i realize you are crazy and i really dont want to be your friend...at all
7) you have shown me that no matter how bad things are now, they are going to suck even worse tomorrow. I hated 2010... and now that you pointed it out to me, 2011 is going to be just as ass...thanks dick
8) I am very happy being the person who I am...why arent you?
9) Everything i do, i do it for you....thats more then some cheesy love song...
10) I dont care what everyone else is saying...i still think you are cool


----------



## Surlysomething

For some reason I find this thread really sad.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love that your smile always shows a hint of playfulness.
I love that you're particular about EVERYTHING.
I hate that you're particular about EVERYTHING. Haha.
I love that I make you happy.
I love that you make me happy.
I love that you explore new things and that you've ventured out of your comfort zone so much.
I hate your employer. 
I love your strength.
I love your calmness.
I love your patience.
Ok, I made mine into something not so negative. Thanks, Julie.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I love that your smile always shows a hint of playfulness.
> I love that you're particular about EVERYTHING.
> I hate that you're particular about EVERYTHING. Haha.
> I love that I make you happy.
> I love that you make me happy.
> I love that you explore new things and that you've ventured out of your comfort zone so much.
> I hate your employer.
> I love your strength.
> I love your calmness.
> I love your patience.
> Ok, I made mine into something not so negative. Thanks, Julie.


I really like this list.


----------



## cakeboy

As in life, this thread is what you make it


----------



## JulieD

Surlysomething said:


> I love that your smile always shows a hint of playfulness.
> I love that you're particular about EVERYTHING.
> I hate that you're particular about EVERYTHING. Haha.
> I love that I make you happy.
> I love that you make me happy.
> I love that you explore new things and that you've ventured out of your comfort zone so much.
> I hate your employer.
> I love your strength.
> I love your calmness.
> I love your patience.
> Ok, I made mine into something not so negative. Thanks, Julie.



See Surly! I knew you could learn to love it! At least like it more :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

1. Where have YOU been?
2. You are a cutie.
3. Why do you use so many gifs in your post?
4. I love your confidence!
5. Nice belly
6. You have great hair and are so sarcastic.
7. You like to write dissertations
8. You make me smile.
9. Where is my perky fellow poster?
10. I bet you have a sexy accent.


----------



## MasterShake

Melian said:


> 1. COME BACK ESTHER I LOVE YOU. Wait....fuck.



+1 This!!!


----------



## Hole

1. I kind of missed you. 
2. It's always nice when you pm me. 
3. Why don't you give me a chance before judging me? I'm not what you think.
4. I checked out your profile and discovered that you were indeed a cutie.
5. I know you're only contacting me for one thing. Same shit wrapped up a little more differently.
6. You scare me a little.
7. God, I need you.
8. I appreciate that you can actually see that I'm a human being with a heart and mind despite some pic whoring. 
9. I wish you were closer.
10. I want to get to know you.


----------



## FishCharming

Hole said:


> 1. I kind of missed you.
> 2. It's always nice when you pm me.
> 3. Why don't you give me a chance before judging me? I'm not what you think.
> 4. I checked out your profile and discovered that you were indeed a cutie.
> 5. I know you're only contacting me for one thing. Same shit wrapped up a little more differently.
> 6. You scare me a little.
> 7. God, I need you.
> 8. I appreciate that you can actually see that I'm a human being with a heart and mind despite some pic whoring.
> 9. I wish you were closer.
> 10. I want to get to know you.



so i'm just going to assume these are all about me 

1. i totally missed you!
2. i don't think i've pm'd you yet but since you think it's nice i definitely will!
3. i think you're amazing so i'm pretty sure you are what i think you are!
4. awwwe, totally blushing :wubu:
5. 2 things actually. how do you feel about furries?
6. in a good way?
7. i'm right here, all you have to do is ask 
8. what can i say, my powers of empathetic perception are astounding!
9. i know, right? 
10. well i'm having a meet n' greet in my basement/livingroom/bedroom. you should totally come!


----------



## activistfatgirl

1. You're a jerk for living a billion miles away. 
2. Sometimes I wish you were more dominant and suddenly into me and you'd ravish me.
3. You seem smart and fun...until you go batshit crazy. Why?
4. I want your shelf ass (this goes out to a bunch of you bitches)
5. That skinny girl is adorable but are you sure you're not into fatties, boy I've never really talked to?
6. I love you online, but would getting coffee be awkward? It'd be neat to meet in real life, but you don't meet anyone from here
7. I really wish you were a lesbian
8. I miss our friendship
9. You make feminism feel icky
10. I love how freaking kind you are.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I think I already posted here saying this exact thing. BUT, I hate this thread. It makes me want to give a response to the ones I think are about me. How fucking narcissistic is that?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I already posted here saying this exact thing. BUT, I hate this thread. It makes me want to give a response to the ones I think are about me. How fucking narcissistic is that?



*yes it is ALLLLL ABOUT you*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yes it is ALLLLL ABOUT you*




Whoa. Where did _that_ come from? Haha.

When I read them I wonder the same thing a bit.


----------



## Zowie

I think Surly and HD should get into a fist-fight over Hozay.


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> I think Surly and HD should get into a fist-fight over Hozay.


Shit. That would be a close fight. Hmmmm.


----------



## AmazingAmy

1. I like you, but I can't live with you. Please never ask again.
2. I do, however, want to live with _you_.
3. Why didn't you invite me to the party?
4. I'm not mad at you for what you did, but I hope that's what you think.
5. You never even asked why I disappeared.
6. I wish you didn't hide behind sarcasm. We could be friends.
7. I love you too, but there's always going to be a wall between us.
8. You're an amazing girl who I should hold on to harder.
9. I skipped my graduation because of you. I hate you for that.
10. I'm not lazy. You're just not worth the effort.


----------



## Hole

FishCharming said:


> so i'm just going to assume these are all about me
> 
> 1. i totally missed you!
> 2. i don't think i've pm'd you yet but since you think it's nice i definitely will!
> 3. i think you're amazing so i'm pretty sure you are what i think you are!
> 4. awwwe, totally blushing :wubu:
> 5. 2 things actually. how do you feel about furries?
> 6. in a good way?
> 7. i'm right here, all you have to do is ask
> 8. what can i say, my powers of empathetic perception are astounding!
> 9. i know, right?
> 10. well i'm having a meet n' greet in my basement/livingroom/bedroom. you should totally come!



Haha. Smart ass.  Thanks for making me smirk.


----------



## Sasquatch!

AmazingAmy said:


> 8. You're an amazing girl who I should hold on to harder.
> 
> 10. I'm not lazy. You're just not worth the effort.



One of these is about me, I am certain.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Sasquatch! said:


> One of these is about me, I am certain.



It cannot be the first one, John, for you are not a girl.

And the second one isn't Dims or even Internet related.  The only Dims related one is 6.


----------



## Zowie

AmazingAmy said:


> It cannot be the first one, John, for you are not a girl.
> 
> And the second one isn't Dims or even Internet related.  The only Dims related one is 6.



Which is DEFINITELY about Sassy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> Which is DEFINITELY about Sassy.



Is my sarcasm really getting in the way?


----------



## Hole

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I already posted here saying this exact thing. BUT, I hate this thread. It makes me want to give a response to the ones I think are about me. How fucking narcissistic is that?



I can't rep you but you're number 2. I think this is one of the few times where being called number 2 isn't insulting.


----------



## The Fez

1. You're trying too hard, people love you anyway so relax
2. I got over you around the time you lost weight; that makes me feel incredibly shallow so I like to think it was just the year gap that did the job
3. You're consistently hilarious, and the politics are spot on too. I'm impressed you've avoided the ban-hammer mind you.
4. If I owed you a beer for every good post you've made, you'd owe me twelve
5. I like you, but purely in a platonic way. Sorry.
6. You're obnoxious. To the point I'm disgusted with you. and tiaras are outdated
7. This website is not your own personal wank bank.
8. You are a very snarky bitch. This means you'e at any time either really annoying, or hilarious.
9. I would. I just would.
10. You're hilarious in the chat-room but I can't for the life of me remember your forum handle.

EDIT: whoa how did I end up on this board. Welp.


----------



## Zowie

The Fez said:


> EDIT: whoa how did I end up on this board. Welp.



*SHOCKED STARE*

I'll get the intruder pitchfork...


Hahaha, anytime. We need more people.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fez said:


> EDIT: whoa how did I end up on this board. Welp.


I'm not so sure I'd want to be on this list or not. LOL


----------



## Mishty

1. I'd kick your girl in the cunt at a chance of possible sex feast with you.
2. I love tormenting you. It's so simple, ya crazy bitch.
3. You rock my cock with your ninja skills.
4. If I could get high with just one person forever, you'd be it. 
5. You annoy me, you annoy her, you annoy us all. Die already.
6. I have the biggest lesbian crush on your face, your hips, your sweetness.
7. You aren't a real bad boy, but a bad idea.
8. Nice eyeliner, wanna fuck?
9. I'm your biggest fan, and I use my Dads credit card so you don't know.
10. God damn you for: Tom Waits, snark, and awesome hair.


----------



## The Fez

CastingPearls said:


> I'm not so sure I'd want to be on this list or not. LOL



Whoa whoa don't quote it, you're giving the game away


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fez said:


> Whoa whoa don't quote it, you're giving the game away


Fixed. ARE YOU HAPPY NOW??


----------



## The Fez

YES VERY MUCH SO THANKS obligatory small text


----------



## Saoirse

I wanted to write a whole list having only to do with cocks, but im too lazy


----------



## frankman

1. You make me lose more sleep than any other thing or person in the world, and I absolutely love you for it.
2. You're a rebel without a cause and it's starting to bug me.
3. Half of the time I don't know if you're making a joke or if I'm just stupid. My guess is that you leave your options open.
4. Dibs.
5. More dick posts!
6. I like every single one of your posts. Even the not funny ones.
7. For the love of god stop posting. Either that or don't try to make jokes. Your call.
8. If it weren't for you, I woudn't have known that many awesome movies.
9. I like you, but I'm the only one here who does. Learn from that fact.
10. Ruggles.


----------



## CastingPearls

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Dromond

My list is one person per line.

1. I like you, but I'm not sure where you're coming from. It makes me nervous sometimes.

2. You are a boil upon the buttocks of any discussion you take part in and I wish you'd find somewhere else to spew your moronic bile.

3. You make my day every time we chat.

4. You are a survivor and I respect that more than I can ever say to you.

5. The diva act is worn out. Give it up and start acting your age.

6. I love you and want to have your children.

7. How do I get you to make me a custom avatar?

8. You are the bomb and I want to meet you.

9. I can't tell whether you are stupid or not, but either way you annoy me.

10. If I weren't married, I'd be knocking on your door.


----------



## Christov

1. F
2. U
3. C
4. K
5. O
6. F
7. F
8. Delidewybioshoshmacredlegwayoutyou. 

Two short, but oh well.


----------



## penguin

I'll just assume the nice ones are about me. Even the ones that obviously can't be.


----------



## frankman

penguin said:


> I'll just assume the nice ones are about me. Even the ones that obviously can't be.



But you really do have a huge penis, right?


----------



## penguin

frankman said:


> But you really do have a huge penis, right?



I got a boner that won't quit.


----------



## frankman

penguin said:


> I got a boner that won't quit.



could be a spider bite. Get someone to suck the venom out.

If it turns out to be nothing, at least you'll have had a good time.


----------



## Saoirse

Hey Frankie how do you feel about sharing my ladyboner with Beej?

I don't fucking care what you think just get in this.


----------



## frankman

Deal. Let's do it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

1. Every time I see youve posted, I smile in anticipation of the fun. 

2. Every time I see youve posted, a piece of me ponders the what ifs.

3. Every time I see youve posted, I brace for the thread derail that generally follows in your wake.

4. A part of me wishes I had taken you while we were in my hotel room that night.

5. It hurts me to know Im hurting you now; sometimes unrequited sucks from the other side also.

6. Youre sorry Ill never be fat enough for you; Im so very grateful.

7. Should our paths cross it is going to takes every once of self-restraint possible to keep me from succumbing to the base desire to nail gun you to a razor wired wall, flay the meat from your bones, staple it back onto you, flambé, acid wash, salt water rinse, repeat and then really begin to physically hurt you, you fucking piece of shit.

8. We need to meet in person, we really, really, really, really do!

9. I figure the only reason for your asinine existence here is to keep us appreciative of everyone else.

10. Just one long weekend together? Please?


Each line is an individual person. 
Seven lines are about Dimmers. 
Six lines are about Facebook friends and yes, some of the Dimmers listed are also FB friends. 
Three lines could actually fit several people.


----------



## CastingPearls

OMG Rai, that's awesome!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> OMG Rai, that's awesome!



LOL Thanks CP!


----------



## lovelocs

OneWickedAngel said:


> 4. A part of me wishes I had taken you while we were in my hotel room that night.



There'll be other nights, love... :kiss2:


----------



## penguin

frankman said:


> could be a spider bite. Get someone to suck the venom out.
> 
> If it turns out to be nothing, at least you'll have had a good time.



Oh shit! I better find me a volunteer!


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> 7. Should our paths cross it is going to takes every once of self-restraint possible to keep me from succumbing to the base desire to nail gun you to a razor wired wall, flay the meat from your bones, staple it back onto you, flambé, acid wash, salt water rinse, repeat and then really begin to physically hurt you, you fucking piece of shit.



Well, I always was a fan of BDSM. Let's do this.

(That was a joke. I am quite fragile)


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> 7. Should our paths cross it is going to takes every once of self-restraint possible to keep me from succumbing to the base desire to nail gun you to a razor wired wall, flay the meat from your bones, staple it back onto you, flambé, acid wash, salt water rinse, repeat and then really begin to physically hurt you, you fucking piece of shit.



I would really really REALLY hate to be the target of this particular sentiment.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dromond said:


> I would really really REALLY hate to be the target of this particular sentiment.



Yes, you really, really REALLY would. I'd run the risk of blacking out and going completely feral if given just one chance at this one.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Awww hell people! I didn't mean to be a thread kill. C'mon! Someone? Anyone? Post more lists - PLEASE?!


----------



## shuefly pie

*passing thread killer baton to OneWickedAngel* 

Vaya con Dios!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

shuefly pie said:


> *passing thread killer baton to OneWickedAngel*
> 
> Vaya con Dios!



Hahaha this is not the first time I've noticed, but I love when you say stuff in Spanish. It makes me laugh and smile.


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> Awww hell people! I didn't mean to be a thread kill. C'mon! Someone? Anyone? Post more lists - PLEASE?!



You're a tough act to follow.


----------



## shuefly pie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha this is not the first time I've noticed, but I love when you say stuff in Spanish. It makes me laugh and smile.


If you're nice, I'll do a little West Side Story for you later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

shuefly pie said:


> If you're nice, I'll do a little West Side Story for you later.



I want to leeve eeen amereeca! I want to leeve een amereeca! That's my favorite song, just FYI.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*1. When will you grow up and realize this fantasy is bigger then the 2 of us

2. Why won't you quit being so EVASIVE, is it really just sex...I thought there
was a lot more, a year ago.......

3. Seriously $400...it was that good 

4. I hope the courts get you good, and my favorite Process Server finds you 

5. Do you seriously have to post so many photos, all the same pose more
or less; we get it the first, 2nd, 3rd, 100th time

6. GROW a set already

7. Thanks for being so positive and so light hearted 

8. Snarky extraordinaire, YOU WIN

9. I love when you show up, good times

10. I welcome a certain someone here, a breath of fresh air*


----------



## djudex

Oops that wasn't rightfishsifhsihfisfhishfs

These are not the droids you're looking for.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

These are all about people from dims, so you don't have to wonder which are and which aren't. 

1) We should have boned when we had the chance. 

2) If you were into big guys, it'd be no question, you+me would have happened at some point.

3) You're not as smart as you think you are. Eventually with time, you'll realize this. 

4) I won, and I didn't even have to try that hard, all I did was speak spanish. 

5) You can't fall in love with someone after one week.

6) You should live closer to me, we'd have an amazing time . . . all the time. 

7) You're a tease, and I hate it. 

8) Stop complaining already, we get it, you're better than everyone.

9) You're creepy, I mean, I say some shit that can come off as creepy, but fuck man, you're creepy.

10) Yeah, that one was about you. 

Enjoy

Addendum: 

11) You're stupid for thinking a bad one could be about you. 1 & 6 go to you.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 1) We should have boned when we had the chance.



Damn it!



> 7) You're a tease, and I hate it.



Damn it!



> 9) You're creepy, I mean, I say some shit that can come off as creepy, but fuck man, you're creepy.



DAMN IT!


----------



## Mishty

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 1) We should have boned when we had the chance.









That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> These are all about people from dims, so you don't have to wonder which are and which aren't.
> 
> 1) We should have boned when we had the chance.
> 
> 2) If you were into big guys, it'd be no question, you+me would have happened at some point.
> 
> 3) You're not as smart as you think you are. Eventually with time, you'll realize this.
> 
> 4) I won, and I didn't even have to try that hard, all I did was speak spanish.
> 
> 5) You can't fall in love with someone after one week.
> 
> 6) You should live closer to me, we'd have an amazing time . . . all the time.
> 
> 7) You're a tease, and I hate it.
> 
> 8) Stop complaining already, we get it, you're better than everyone.
> 
> 9) You're creepy, I mean, I say some shit that can come off as creepy, but fuck man, you're creepy.
> 
> 10) Yeah, that one was about you.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Addendum:
> 
> 11) You're stupid for thinking a bad one could be about you. 1 & 6 go to you.




Whoa, I hope none of these are about me. Haha. Except for 6. Then you blew it by matching it with 1.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fuck me, I've gotten six texts, two e-mails and one PM about this list already. 

I didn't think they were so bad, maybe I should make a "positive" one.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck me, I've gotten six texts, two e-mails and one PM about this list already.
> 
> I didn't think they were so bad, maybe I should make a "positive" one.




HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck me, I've gotten six texts, two e-mails and one PM about this list already.
> 
> I didn't think they were so bad, maybe I should make a "positive" one.



Don't bow to pressure man, fight the power of positivity!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck me, I've gotten six texts, two e-mails and one PM about this list already.
> 
> I didn't think they were so bad, maybe I should make a "positive" one.



Make a new list. An even worse list. LET THE FUCKERS PAY FOR THEIR INSOLENCE.
...as long as none are about me...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> Don't bow to pressure man, fight the power of positivity!





Paquito said:


> Make a new list. An even worse list. LET THE FUCKERS PAY FOR THEIR INSOLENCE.
> ...as long as none are about me...



this is one of those situations where you get the little devil and angel on your shoulders . . . except one is a mexican devil with a little stash, and the other is a Canadian Devil . . .


----------



## Deacone

I'll do a nice one :]

1 - I love going to sleep next to you and waking up next to you in the morning.
2 - You're the best thing that has happened to me; hands down the truth.
3 - You make me look forward to my day
4 - I love how I feel when I'm around you
5 - You're smile is the cutest damn thing in the world
6 - You're far too good in bed
7 - You make me feel comfortable in my own skin
8 - I love the stupid things we do that make us laugh
9 - You love me and comfort me, even when I'm being stupid and crying over silly little things
10 - I love you. Please never stop being the way you are  xx

To J_JP_M :] xxx


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this is one of those situations where you get the little devil and angel on your shoulders . . . except one is a mexican devil with a little stash, and the other is a Canadian Devil . . .



/mustache twirl AWAY!!!!


----------



## lovelocs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck me, I've gotten six texts, two e-mails and one PM about this list already.
> 
> I didn't think they were so bad, maybe I should make a "positive" one.



Sad cat has nothing...But I think I'm as smart as I think I am, otherwise, my "Pedantic Bitch" tattoo will be all for naught 

View attachment sad-cat.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck me, I've gotten six texts, two e-mails and one PM about this list already.
> 
> I didn't think they were so bad, maybe I should make a "positive" one.



Shut up...I only sent you like 2 text messages about it. LOLOL


----------



## Blackjack

Most of these apply to more than one person, so I suppose I'm kind of cheating. Not all of them are from Dims.

1. I wish you'd post more often.
2. I wish you'd post less often.
3. You're awesome.
4. I sort of wish that you had done what you said you wanted to do.
5. You are a toxic human being and I want nothing to do with you.
6. Please talk to me again, I miss you.
7. I think that we'd have a great time if we hung out.
8. If I had any guts I would've asked you out already.
9. I might seem a bit indifferent, but you really cheer me up when I talk to you.
10. I fear that by playing the creeper I might be scaring you off. I really, really hope that I'm not.


----------



## frankman

You're not scaring me at all, babycakes. Let's do it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

These are all Dims-related, because why waste everyone's time posting about someone who couldn't possibly be any one of you?

1. I don't know why you've disappeared, but I'd like you to come back.
2. Get over yourself.
3. I've already come to look forward to you everyday.
4. I want you. In the worst/best possible way.
5. I hate it that you seem to be more popular than me because I'm so much fucking cooler than you are.
6. I feel a kinship with you. I really don't know why. At any rate, I think you're fabulous.
7. You are the hottest piece of ass on Dims. I don't care what anyone else says.
8. I admire your confidence and appreciate your support.
9. It's only cool if you're a dickhead when it's called for.
10. There's a fine line between being a flattering admirer and being a creepy stalker. You've crossed it.

And, admittedly, some of those apply to more than one person, and one person has more than one. Others, however, are reserved for just that special individual.


----------



## djudex

I always assume the good ones are about me. Narcissism has its benefits.


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelylady78 said:


> These are all Dims-related, because why waste everyone's time posting about someone who couldn't possibly be any one of you?
> 
> 1. I don't know why you've disappeared, but I'd like you to come back.
> 2. Get over yourself.
> 3. I've already come to look forward to you everyday.
> 4. I want you. In the worst/best possible way.
> 5. I hate it that you seem to be more popular than me because I'm so much fucking cooler than you are.
> 6. I feel a kinship with you. I really don't know why. At any rate, I think you're fabulous.
> 7. You are the hottest piece of ass on Dims. I don't care what anyone else says.
> 8. I admire your confidence and appreciate your support.
> 9. It's only cool if you're a dickhead when it's called for.
> 10. There's a fine line between being a flattering admirer and being a creepy stalker. You've crossed it.
> 
> And, admittedly, some of those apply to more than one person, and one person has more than one. Others, however, are reserved for just that special individual.



You have all that and you've been on the site less than two months. Wow.
Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You have all that and you've been on the site less than two months. Wow.
> Haha.



*I WAS THINKING THE EXAct sAME THING....seriously!!!!!!!
i went hmmm wtf..who is this chick; she's posted like once or something..and whoa JAN 2011 :doh:*


----------



## WVMountainrear

Surlysomething said:


> You have all that and you've been on the site less than two months. Wow.
> Haha.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *I WAS THINKING THE EXAct sAME THING....seriously!!!!!!!
> i went hmmm wtf..who is this chick; she's posted like once or something..and whoa JAN 2011 :doh:*



I haven't posted a lot in the BHM/FFA area, but I've been pretty active around a lot of the other boards for the last couple of months. Sorry if I infringed on your thread. But I mean, honestly...people pounce on fresh meat here so fast. Is it really that surprising?


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> I haven't posted a lot in the BHM/FFA area, but I've been pretty active around a lot of the other boards for the last couple of months. Sorry if I infringed on your thread. But I mean, honestly...people pounce on fresh meat here so fast. Is it really that surprising?



Not surprising one bit, i know my first couple of months here were eventful.

Oh and i'll do one of these lists soon, though it'll probably be deadly boring


----------



## Paquito

lovelylady78 said:


> I haven't posted a lot in the BHM/FFA area, but I've been pretty active around a lot of the other boards for the last couple of months. Sorry if I infringed on your thread. But I mean, honestly...people pounce on fresh meat here so fast. Is it really that surprising?



No no no, I compliment your badassery.


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I haven't posted a lot in the BHM/FFA area, but I've been pretty active around a lot of the other boards for the last couple of months. Sorry if I infringed on your thread. But I mean, honestly...people pounce on fresh meat here so fast. Is it really that surprising?


They probably pounce on fresh meat cos you're dabbing teriyaki sauce behind your ears, aren't you?


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> They probably pounce on fresh meat cos you're dabbing teriyaki sauce behind your ears, aren't you?



I'm spicy without aid.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> You have all that and you've been on the site less than two months. Wow.
> Haha.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *I WAS THINKING THE EXAct sAME THING....seriously!!!!!!!
> i went hmmm wtf..who is this chick; she's posted like once or something..and whoa JAN 2011 :doh:*



Some of us know who she is. Venture into the other forums occasionally. There's a big world out there.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> I haven't posted a lot in the BHM/FFA area, but I've been pretty active around a lot of the other boards for the last couple of months. Sorry if I infringed on your thread. But I mean, honestly...people pounce on fresh meat here so fast. Is it really that surprising?



And welcome to a bit of the drama side of the Dims drama/comedy mask, Lovelylady. You're not officially in until someone tries to snark to you. 



lovelylady78 said:


> I'm spicy without aid.



Kudos! :bow: 

What's the saying? _If someone isn't talking about shit about you sometime, you're not doing something right?_


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelylady78 said:


> I haven't posted a lot in the BHM/FFA area, but I've been pretty active around a lot of the other boards for the last couple of months. Sorry if I infringed on your thread. But I mean, honestly...people pounce on fresh meat here so fast. Is it really that surprising?



*ok ALL GOOD....just not my experience here at all....what kind of photos exactly have you been posting........

off to check some other boards*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok ALL GOOD....just not my experience here at all....what kind of photos exactly have you been posting........
> 
> off to check some other boards*



WOW HD! That was completely unnecessary and unless I've missed a few boards of your postings, really beneath you.


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> WOW HD! That was completely unnecessary and unless I've missed a few boards of your postings, really beneath you.



Nope, not beneath her at all


----------



## WVMountainrear

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok ALL GOOD....just not my experience here at all....what kind of photos exactly have you been posting........
> 
> off to check some other boards*




Beautiful ones...at least that's what folks tell me. And my other posts aren't bad either.

At this rate, I'm gonna have to make a new list, Rai.


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crapping hell.

I never said anything bad, I was just surprised that someone who hasn't been here very long actually has such strong opinions on the members.

Dromond, i'm all over the board and I do have a life so if I missed all these amazing posts somewhere else, I apologize. 

We get quite a few new people on the site regularly and we all don't have the time to find out their posting history. We also get a lot of trolls, pictures whores and people looking for attention, so I think some of us tend to bide our time before we "trust" a new person. Does that mean we dismiss them? No. 

Don't forget, we all have different personalities, people. No-brainer there.

Coffee? Did someone mention coffee?


----------



## Goreki

I think some of us make very strong impressions


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> Beautiful ones...at least that's what folks tell me. And my other posts aren't bad either.
> 
> At this rate, I'm gonna have to make a new list, Rai.


Dooooooooo ittttttttttttt!


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> Holy crapping hell.
> 
> I never said anything bad, I was just surprised that someone who hasn't been here very long actually has such strong opinions on the members.
> 
> Dromond, i'm all over the board and I do have a life so if I missed all these amazing posts somewhere else, I apologize.
> 
> We get quite a few new people on the site regularly and we all don't have the time to find out their posting history. We also get a lot of trolls, pictures whores and people looking for attention, so I think some of us tend to bide our time before we "trust" a new person. Does that mean we dismiss them? No.
> 
> Don't forget, we all have different personalities, people. No-brainer there.
> 
> Coffee? Did someone mention coffee?



It's all fun and games until someone calls you on it, huh?


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Dooooooooo ittttttttttttt!



Don't encourage me. I'm not one who enjoys drama and am content to let everything pass. The one thing I did want to say was this: I really didn't expect what I thought was a simple post to garnish so much attention. The thing I actually did get out of this, though, was amazement at how many people spoke out. I really appreciate that. And if anything is proof that you can form bonds with people (albeit just the beginnings of them) in a relatively short period of time, I think that does it.


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelylady78 said:


> Don't encourage me. I'm not one who enjoys drama and am content to let everything pass. The one thing I did want to say was this: I really didn't expect what I thought was a simple post to garnish so much attention. The thing I actually did get out of this, though, was amazement at how many people spoke out. I really appreciate that. And if anything is proof that you can form bonds with people (albeit just the beginnings of them) in a relatively short period of time, I think that does it.


 

 See? That's the whole attention-whoring thing. No one is paying attention to me! Let's talk about it. Look, people like me now! They proved it! I hate that kind of thing on a forum and it wasn't even my intent when I left my post. I really did think it was funny that you had such a strong opinion when you've been here less than two months. I coupled it with the knowledge of another post you made about people dismissing you and not taking you seriously. If this is your way of trying to initiate dialogue I find it sad actually.

But hey, opinions and assholes, right?


----------



## Dromond

Oh for the love of Gozer. We're all attention whores. Every single one of us. If we weren't, we wouldn't be leaving posts on an Internet site and hoping for a response. I don't care how high or low the subject being discussed, you are craving attention when you leave a post.


----------



## rellis10

Dromond said:


> Oh for the love of Gozer. We're all attention whores. Every single one of us. _snip_



I'm not! I thought i'd leave a post here so EVERYONE could see i'm not an attention whore....


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> Oh for the love of Gozer. We're all attention whores. Every single one of us. If we weren't, we wouldn't be leaving posts on an Internet site and hoping for a response. I don't care how high or low the subject being discussed, you are craving attention when you leave a post.


 

You can't see the difference? Wow.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Surlysomething said:


> See? That's the whole attention-whoring thing. No one is paying attention to me! Let's talk about it. Look, people like me now! They proved it! I hate that kind of thing on a forum and it wasn't even my intent when I left my post. I really did think it was funny that you had such a strong opinion when you've been here less than two months. I coupled it with the knowledge of another post you made about people dismissing you and not taking you seriously. If this is your way of trying to initiate dialogue I find it sad actually.
> 
> But hey, opinions and assholes, right?



I wasn't trying to initiate dialogue. I was just leaving a post about 10 people I've had several interactions with on the forum, which is what this thread is. (None of which were you, by the way, because aside from having seen and possibly complimented a photo you posted on a thread somewhere, I've never really talked to you. Also, if you noticed, I didn't say anything that you had said was bad. I was attempting to smooth things over from HD's comments more than anything with my first post when I multi-quoted both of yours together.) 

Furthermore, if anyone could tell time, they would see that my post in the BBW Confessions thread, which is the one you're obviously referring to, was made before any of THIS mess even occurred and is totally unrelated.

Lastly, I think it's HILARIOUS that it even crossed your mind that I'd come into a thread to post 10 things about individuals I knew (and who, trust me, have been overwhelming me with the attention I so desperately whore for according to your assessment) with the anticipation that two people I don't even know would jump all over me and criticize me to the point that other people (some of whom I don't know, so I can only assume they're independent observers noting your inexplicable hostility or who already dislike you for some other reason) would feel the need to speak up. Oh, yes, it was all a masterful plan on my part, and all I had to do was count on people I didn't even know to be assholes and personally attack me for no reason.

I apologize for saying that already, but I haven't done anything to you. I really was hoping this would just go away after my response of "I've been posting in other boards...sorry if I infringed on your thread," but YOU are the one who's making it a continuing issue by bickering with other Dims members about THEIR comments to YOUR reaction to my post and taking YOUR frustrations with what THEY have said out on me because I'm the new kid. And I don't know you. I don't know if you're normally this judgmental or if you're having a bad day and just being snippy, but please...I beg of you...go back to the rest of your full life and leave me alone. I haven't done anything to you.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> You can't see the difference? Wow.



All sin is equal in the eyes of Gozer.


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelylady78 said:


> I wasn't trying to initiate dialogue. I was just leaving a post about 10 people I've had several interactions with on the forum, which is what this thread is. (None of which were you, by the way, because aside from having seen and possibly complimented a photo you posted on a thread somewhere, I've never really talked to you. Also, if you noticed, I didn't say anything that you had said was bad. I was attempting to smooth things over from HD's comments more than anything with my first post when I multi-quoted both of yours together.)
> 
> Furthermore, if anyone could tell time, they would see that my post in the BBW Confessions thread, which is the one you're obviously referring to, was made before any of THIS mess even occurred and is totally unrelated.
> 
> Lastly, I think it's HILARIOUS that it even crossed your mind that I'd come into a thread to post 10 things about individuals I knew (and who, trust me, have been overwhelming me with the attention I so desperately whore for according to your assessment) with the anticipation that two people I don't even know would jump all over me and criticize me to the point that other people (some of whom I don't know, so I can only assume they're independent observers noting your inexplicable hostility or who already dislike you for some other reason) would feel the need to speak up. Oh, yes, it was all a masterful plan on my part, and all I had to do was count on people I didn't even know to be assholes and personally attack me for no reason.
> 
> I apologize for saying that already, but I haven't done anything to you. I really was hoping this would just go away after my response of "I've been posting in other boards...sorry if I infringed on your thread," but YOU are the one who's making it a continuing issue by bickering with other Dims members about THEIR comments to YOUR reaction to my post and taking YOUR frustrations with what THEY have said out on me because I'm the new kid. And I don't know you. I don't know if you're normally this judgmental or if you're having a bad day and just being snippy, but please...I beg of you...go back to the rest of your full life and leave me alone. I haven't done anything to you.


 
That was really painful to read. Haha.

I reply when people comment on my posts. Sort of makes sense, right? 

No, there's no attention whoring on your part at all. Nope, not you.

Haha.

Oy vei.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> Oh for the love of Gozer. We're all attention whores. Every single one of us. If we weren't, we wouldn't be leaving posts on an Internet site and hoping for a response. I don't care how high or low the subject being discussed, you are craving attention when you leave a post.





rellis10 said:


> I'm not! I thought i'd leave a post here so EVERYONE could see i'm not an attention whore....





Surlysomething said:


> That was really painful to read. Haha.
> 
> I reply when people comment on my posts. Sort of makes sense, right?
> 
> No, there's no attention whoring on your part at all. Nope, not you.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Oy vei.



As Dromond commented, I think we're all aware that we joined a forum to meet other people and have conversations with those of whom we found to be pleasant and have something in common with...there's no denying that. To insinuate that I would like to be or would set myself up to be treated with the disrespect and unkindness that you have shown me is idiotic and plain wrong. I will not comment on this any further. As Blackjack pointed out, this was once a fun, cool thread, and it needs to go back to being one. Let it.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Alright folks, seriously this was intended to be a thread for people to just let things out, both positive and negative. If you read a list and think it's about you, maybe take a step back and evaluate why you think it is. 

So can we get back to just letting things out and not snapping at one another?

Thanks.

/mod


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> You, madame, need to find a good proctologist to remove that stick.


 
What I said wasn't posted to you, why do you feel the need to respond? Hell, NOTHING about this whole topic was for you but you've dog-piled yourself on.

Unreal. I think someone needs a job or something. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alright folks, seriously this was intended to be a thread for people to just let things out, both positive and negative. If you read a list and think it's about you, maybe take a step back and evaluate why you think it is.
> 
> So can we get back to just letting things out and not snapping at one another?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> /mod


 

Oops. I posted before I saw this. 

But really, this isn't a 'fun' thread. It's thinly veiled to say hateful, spiteful and/or maybe something nice or creepy.

It should never have flown in the first place. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

1. You'll always be a super special snowflake to me. No matter what anyone else says.

2. You're never there when I need you, yet I'm always here for you...what's up with that? I think I'm done being a doormat.

3. No matter what I say or do, you can't see the beauty you possess. I won't stop trying and I won't stop saying. One day you'll see it for yourself.

4. Can you please slow down a little and drive more carefully, honestly, I'm afraid one day of a huge accident.

5. You're way too full of yourself. You should probably realize the world does not revolve around you.

6. One day you'll know just how important your shoulder is to me.

7. How many times do I have to tell you, no, I'm not interested. Please stop calling.

8. Step up, be an adult, I know you can doit.

9. I'll always love you.

10. This is a random damned list and I made it with no one in mind just because I felt like it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


>



B-b-but, but if you'll always love me, why can't I call you? :sad:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

OneWickedAngel said:


> B-b-but, but if you'll always love me, why can't I call you? :sad:



Well...umm...ok, you can call me


----------



## cakeboy

Surlysomething said:


> Oops. I posted before I saw this.
> 
> But really, this isn't a 'fun' thread. It's thinly veiled to say hateful, spiteful and/or maybe something nice or creepy.
> 
> It should never have flown in the first place. In my opinion, of course.



Actually, I started the thread with only fun, a tad of snark, and hilarity in mind. Most people on here are adults and bring with them their own personalities, and I sure as hell didn't intend it to become a haven for drama and other assorted bullshit. There are a million threads on Hyde Park where people can lash each other with their idiocy and untreated mental pathologies, and this wasn't meant to be another one. Hope this helps.


----------



## frankman

I just think they're all about me. Keeps me balanced, knowing that people want me to be there and fuck off in the same 10 lines.


----------



## JenFromOC

1. Every time you send me a PM...I want to drive across the country and punch you in the face.

2. You make me feel amazing inside and out.

3. Be careful what you wish for. You got it didn't you? And it sucks...

4. You are the creepiest creeper on the Planet Earth. *shiver*

5. Never. Gonna. Happen.

6. We would be Bestie McBesties if we lived closer to each other.

7. That long ass post that you made several months back was entertaining and full of shit. Your life is NOTHING like that.

8. I love that you're so comfortable in your own skin...all women should feel that way.

9. Stop sitting around and waiting for something to happen. It's annoying.

10. I think you are waaaaay too young to have any of this figured out.


----------



## JulieD

1. I love you but not in the love-to-hump-you way. its the kind of love that will always be there for you...no matter what.

2. I think you do not give yourself enough credit for how wonderful you are...its a shame and i wish you would...you are so much better. 

3. i don't understand why you feel as if everyone is always against you...i think you are brilliant, its just a shame that isn't enough for you. 

4. even though you dont talk to me hardly at all anymore, i still think you are amazing. 

5. i dont believe you are as together as you make it seam....i think you are very confused and still have a long way to go before you figure your self out. 

6. you disappointed me...i expected so much more

7. i want to talk to you every day, i would but i don't want to sound too eager...even though i am...so very am

8. i think you are so cool and love that you don't do it how they want you to. thanks. 

9. the three of you i view as my lil dims sisters....i just want to protect you and i dare anyone to say anything bad about you...eff that

10. i wish you would give up so easily on love...not everyone is crazy


----------



## Amaranthine

JulieD said:


> 5. i dont believe you are as together as you make it *seam*....i think you are very confused and still have a long way to go before you figure your self out.



Pun alert.


----------



## lovelocs

1. It's not your weight that's holding you back. It's your complete inability/unwillingness to reciprocate emotionally, physically, or socially in the most basic human interactions. We can smell that, you know.

2. Check yoself before you wreck yo- oops, too late.

3. Drink muddy water, or dry up and blow away...Hmmmm...

4. Only attractive people get to do that.

5. Get off the net, you're fiddling while Rome burns.

6. Meow.

7. Why couldn't we leave well enough alone?

8. Quit sneaking, you're grown. Anyway, everybody knows.

9. I can't believe you asked for that. I can't believe he agreed.

10. I'm glad you know you're a banshee. I was scared to tell you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> 1. Every time you send me a PM...I want to drive across the country and punch you in the face.
> 
> 2. You make me feel amazing inside and out.
> 
> 3. Be careful what you wish for. You got it didn't you? And it sucks...
> 
> 4. You are the creepiest creeper on the Planet Earth. *shiver*
> 
> 5. Never. Gonna. Happen.
> 
> 6. We would be Bestie McBesties if we lived closer to each other.
> 
> 7. That long ass post that you made several months back was entertaining and full of shit. Your life is NOTHING like that.
> 
> 8. I love that you're so comfortable in your own skin...all women should feel that way.
> 
> 9. Stop sitting around and waiting for something to happen. It's annoying.
> 
> 10. I think you are waaaaay too young to have any of this figured out.



Where am I?



JulieD said:


> 1. I love you but not in the love-to-hump-you way. its the kind of love that will always be there for you...no matter what.
> 
> 2. I think you do not give yourself enough credit for how wonderful you are...its a shame and i wish you would...you are so much better.
> 
> 3. i don't understand why you feel as if everyone is always against you...i think you are brilliant, its just a shame that isn't enough for you.
> 
> 4. even though you dont talk to me hardly at all anymore, i still think you are amazing.
> 
> 5. i dont believe you are as together as you make it seam....i think you are very confused and still have a long way to go before you figure your self out.
> 
> 6. you disappointed me...i expected so much more
> 
> 7. i want to talk to you every day, i would but i don't want to sound too eager...even though i am...so very am
> 
> 8. i think you are so cool and love that you don't do it how they want you to. thanks.
> 
> 9. the three of you i view as my lil dims sisters....i just want to protect you and i dare anyone to say anything bad about you...eff that
> 
> 10. i wish you would give up so easily on love...not everyone is crazy



and Where am I?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where am I?
> 
> 
> 
> and Where am I?



I realize I'm guessing here, but you're probably not #8 on Jenn's list or #9 on Julie's, but as I said it's just a guess.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where am I?
> 
> 
> 
> and Where am I?



*I'M #1 ON JENS LIST..... 

IMPRESSIVE

HEHEHE*


----------



## theronin23

First post back in awhile and I wanna play! I'm gonna do two, but my first one for IRL peoples

1) The only way I let someone get THAT possessive of me is if they're putting out. Think about that.

2) When you move up to the Majors it will be a sweet sweet day full of much rejoicing

3) I secretly giggled my ass off when I heard you quit your job when your douchebag husband was getting temporary overtime as a seasonal at the same place I work, and then he got let go at the end of season

4) Part of me wonders if anything you ever said was true, and how much you were just playing with me. The other part believes it and is still hurt by all you did to me

5) It's ok. Don't worry about the 600 dollars you took from me and then cheated on me with someone else. I bring more than that home in one paycheck now. 

6) If "bi-polar psychopath" had a mugshot gallery, you'd be right next to Charlie Sheen. I compromised so much of who I was for you, but have changed for the better now because of it.

7) I still have no idea how you could go out with that girl. If she had a STERLING personality, it MIGHT make up for the fact that her face would make Stevie Wonder flinch, but she doesn't.

8) We used to be like brothers, but time, distance, and the inevitability of forming our own personalities seem to have driven something of a wedge between us. I'll always love you, but we just have nothing in common anymore, and that kills me.

9) One of my very best friends, I'd do anything for you, I just wish you'd quit thinking you'll offend me or treating me with kid gloves cuz of my size. I've been fat my whole life, I find my way around things. I sat on the floor for almost the whole first act when I came to see you in Aida because I couldn't fit in the chair, and I was fine with it, because I was there to support you. I do what I have to.

10) If I ever found you, I wouldn't press charges. That would be too good for you. The things that I would do to you would make seasoned police officers have to turn and leave the crime scene to vomit. I hope what you did to me haunts you every day for the rest of your miserable worthless existence, as it has mine.


----------



## rellis10

To prevent confusion 1,4, 5 and 6 are part of the dims community.


1. I love you, you're the best thing I've ever had in my life. 

2. I hate it when you're with her, it only makes it hurt more that I'm not.

3. You annoy me so much it's infuriating sometimes. Im supposed to look up to you, half the time I just want to get away.

4. I wish people here appreciated you more, you're really a great guy and you deserve to see that.

5. Youre cool and have so much talent, I wish you all the best in everything you do.

6. I wish Id started talking to you a long time ago, now I dont even know how Id start.

7. We really should talk more, it feels like we just started getting closer right before you moved a lot further away.

8. Weve known each other for so long, and you still surprised me when I told you. Why did we never talk about more serious stuff like this before?

9. Sometimes I have to remind myself you ARE a good person and friend, why do you act like a complete idiot when youre in a group?

10. You seem to have made him really happy, thank you. 


Oh and.

11. (to me of one year ago) You look so lonely.things will get better very soon


----------



## Surlysomething

I still feel so iffy about this thread. I probably just wish it was more postitive.


----------



## Blackjack

Surlysomething said:


> I still feel so iffy about this thread. I probably just wish it was more postitive.



We get it, you don't like the thread. You've made this plenty clear. If it bothers you so much, you don't have to read it; and you certainly don't need to make your dislike known _again_. You said it already and people are not required to cater to you.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Your ideas are intriguing to me, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

You are a paragon of beauty, and the world is brighter with you in it.

All you posts contain the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent statements are you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in these threads becomes dumber after reading it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.

You might make a good world leader some day, but you take so much pleasure in being an asshole you'd be assassinated the moment you took the oath of office.

You need help. Lots and lots of help. Or zombies, I can't decide which.

In some distant galaxy, where due to a fit of pique in the Cosmic Plan, there's an exact carbon copy of you, living on a world that has been designed to solely meet your every need and cater to your every whim, belief, and opinion. Fortunately for the rest of us, it's not this planet, so go be a narcissistic douchenozzle somewhere else. Preferably in the Aldebaran system.

You will live a long, bitter life, dying alone, unloved and only your intestinal bacteria will mourn you. If that makes you happy, then I guess keep farking that chicken.

Susan Sontag once said, "The camera can be lenient; it is can also expert at being cruel. But its cruelty only produces another kind of beauty, according to the surrealist preferences which rule photographic taste." Truer words were never spoken when you began thinking it'd be a good idea to post yours. I assure you the cruelty is being inflicted upon everyone sitting on this side of the screen.

Being unattractive is sometimes better than having a case of Sameface Syndrome.

I don't care if you freebase cigarettes, shit black lace or drink the blood of Edward Gorey, you still ain't gonna be a real Goth.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack said:


> We get it, you don't like the thread. You've made this plenty clear. If it bothers you so much, you don't have to read it; and you certainly don't need to make your dislike known _again_. You said it already and people are not required to cater to you.


 
Why do you come to this part of the board? You're clearly not a BHM or an FFA. Or do you just like to follow people around that you don't like? I get that you don't like me and I don't care. Please move along as the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Blackjack said:


> We get it, you don't like the thread. You've made this plenty clear. If it bothers you so much, you don't have to read it; and you certainly don't need to make your dislike known _again_. You said it already and people are not required to cater to you.



If I kept my nose out of any thread that didn't directly relate to me, my lifestyle or my attitudes, I'd hardly ever post on Dims. :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You need help. Lots and lots of help. Or zombies, I can't decide which.



I don't even know you, but somehow I feel like I need to take this to heart LOLOLOL


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

JenFromOC said:


> I don't even know you, but somehow I feel like I need to take this to heart LOLOLOL



Zombie Rules


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> Why do you come to this part of the board? You're clearly not a BHM or an FFA. Or do you just like to follow people around that you don't like? I get that you don't like me and I don't care. Please move along as the feeling is mutual.



This is one of the 'fun' threads that the BHMs/FFA try to keep to themselves, and it's not specifically a BHM/FFA topic. I always click on "new posts" when I come here, so I rarely go board to board unless I'm looking for a specific post. If there's a post on this board that's specific to the members, then I don't post on it. But a 'post your drunk pics' or 'random awesomeness'? Those are posts, IMO, that should be in the lounge and open for anyone to join in on. Quit hogging the good stuff and come out and play with the rest of us.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> This is one of the 'fun' threads that the BHMs/FFA try to keep to themselves, and it's not specifically a BHM/FFA topic. I always click on "new posts" when I come here, so I rarely go board to board unless I'm looking for a specific post. If there's a post on this board that's specific to the members, then I don't post on it. But a 'post your drunk pics' or 'random awesomeness'? Those are posts, IMO, that should be in the lounge and open for anyone to join in on. Quit hogging the good stuff and come out and play with the rest of us.


 
Haha. True. But guy in question really seems to only come here to stir the pot. It's pretty lame.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. True. But guy in question really seems to only come here to stir the pot. It's pretty lame.



Eh, some pots need to be stirred, and there are plenty of people going to other boards to do that. I guess I just find it easier to roll my eyes and move on when someone I'm not that fond of posts something I think is unnecessary.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> Eh, some pots need to be stirred, and there are plenty of people going to other boards to do that. I guess I just find it easier to roll my eyes and move on when someone I'm not that fond of posts something I think is unnecessary.


 
Really? I think that's a matter of opinion. The person i'm talking about has a history of going onto threads and ONLY making negative comments. He's done it to me quite a few times and i'm sick of it. I think we all have the right to defend ourselves when someone continues to berate you.

But to each his/her own.


----------



## Blackjack

Surlysomething said:


> Really? I think that's a matter of opinion. The person i'm talking about has a history of going onto threads and ONLY making negative comments. He's done it to me quite a few times and i'm sick of it. I think we all have the right to defend ourselves when someone continues to berate you.
> 
> But to each his/her own.



Yes, like many of the other posts I've made on the BHM board which aren't negative.


p.s.:



Dr. P Marshall said:


> With all due respect, since when did we become a culture? Last *I checked we're an internet forum and the BHM/FFA board is part of that forum. You don't have to be either one to post here either.* There are no rules except the rules of Dimensions. No one has to fit in. No one has to ask anyone else's permission to be here. As long as they don't break the official rules as written by Conrad they can post as much as they want wherever they want. Will some people not like it? Of course. Hell, there are plenty of old members around Dims whose posts I can't stand.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> Really? I think that's a matter of opinion.



Well, of course it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh fuck me sideways...why can't I rep anybody yet.


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> Well, of course it's a matter of opinion.


 

Of course. But thanks for chiming in, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

OK, get back to the listing, enough with the debating on who can post where and why.

Again, yes there may be negative lists in this thread as well as positive ones. It's meant to be in fun.

As for why this thread is here and not in the lounge, this has been discussed before and there really is no reason why it can't be here. Some members feel comfortable staying to one board, others venture out beyond this board. That's just the way it is.

I think we can learn to ignore those that may irritate us, can't we? I do my best to not take anything personal. I think everyone could benefit from that once in a while.

- Thanks


----------



## activistfatgirl

1. haha
2.hahaHA!


----------



## Blackjack

1. Thank you.
2. That little conference we had today just made me want to leave even more.
3. We're both horrible to each other, and in the same way. I can't really be mad at you for it.
4. I think that we parted on really shitty terms but I don't know how I should try to re-establish contact.
5. The terms on which we parted were too pleasant. It's rare for me to really hold a grudge, but I do wish at times that I had the chance to really tear into you.
6. You really just need to shut up about it and start doing it. It'll be a major improvement for you and for everyone else.
7. You're fifteen pounds of crazy in a three-pound bag. Stop acting as though that's a compliment and seek the help that you really need.
8. You've made a lot of improvements but you also need help. I know how much you hate pills, but I hate them too. Just go and get the help like you ought to- and be honest. It'll make your life much better.
9. You're not begging for just that right now, you're begging for attention all the time.
10. Venture out of your comfort zone. The rest of the world wants to hang with you.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

penguin said:


> Well, of course it's a matter of opinion.



It's kinda sorta like this... 

View attachment argument_clinic.jpg


----------



## penguin

1 Snip and quote, multiple-quote. They're your friends. Use them.
2 You're adorable and sexy, I hope your self confidence grows so you that you can believe it too.
3 If we lived closer together, I'd have you every which way I could.
4 You creep me out a bit, and not in a good way.
5 I admire you so much. Let's go have sex. I mean lunch. I mean both.
6 where have you gone?
7 You need to grow a thicker skin and stop being so defensive.
8 It is possible to get your point across without writing an essay. Try it sometime.
9 I want to get to know you better. 
10 I am so envious of your pretty underwears.

They're all about Dimmers, though some are for more than one person


----------



## Dromond

Random thoughts about random Dimmers. If you think it applies to you, it probably does. Or not.

1. You have a highly evolved sense of propriety. Probably too much so.

2. You've become one of my dearest friends, and I thank you for it.

3. Without too much effort, I could develop a man crush on you.

4. You make coming to the forum an exercise in tedium.

5. I watch you from a remove, because it would be inappropriate to express what's on my mind.

6. Whenever I see you've posted, I always expect a laugh. I am rarely disappointed.

7. You don't give yourself nearly enough credit for being a wonderful human being. Why do you have to hide behind such a hard shell?

8. I wish you would lose Internet access forever.

9. Please stop posting without thinking.

10. I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

1--STFU.

2--How about a nice cup of STFU?

3--Do you mind grabbing my bag from the lounge, I forgot to give you your STFU pills.

4--You're gorgeous.

5--You're gorgeous too.

6--You're making me repeat myself.

7--I'd never thought about a fivesome before now.

8--I'll have two tickets to the gun show please.

9--Dondé esta la bibliotecá?

10--I need a snuggle. Give it to me.


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> The person i'm talking about has a history of going onto threads and ONLY making negative comments.



Isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black?

AND TO BE ON TOPIC, I have another list.

1. I miss our inside jokes.
2. You should have never been banned.
3. You're super super super cool. That's why I get nervous when we chat and then the conversation dies after 5 minutes and I feel like a loser.
4. I'll love you forever for giving me my first rep.
5. You should have never been banned.
6. You should be banned from life.
7. You're a bore, whore.
8. I'm 99% sure that you're a serial killer.
9. There's probably always going to be a part of me that idolizes you as this God of the Internets.
10. Pretentious twatwaffle.


----------



## Blackjack

Paquito said:


> 8. I'm 99% sure that you're a serial killer.



You'd be right.


----------



## JenFromOC

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> OK, get back to the listing, enough with the debating on who can post where and why.
> 
> Again, yes there may be negative lists in this thread as well as positive ones. It's meant to be in fun.
> 
> As for why this thread is here and not in the lounge, this has been discussed before and there really is no reason why it can't be here. Some members feel comfortable staying to one board, others venture out beyond this board. That's just the way it is.
> 
> I think we can learn to ignore those that may irritate us, can't we? I do my best to not take anything personal. I think everyone could benefit from that once in a while.
> 
> - Thanks



Honestly, when I post threads on the BHM/FFA board, it's only because I don't look at the other boards. This is where I am, so this is where I post. I've never even looked at The Lounge, Hyde Park or even the Main Board, really.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> Isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black?



I'd love some examples. Back your shit up.

I was commenting on the thread. He made it about ME. 
That's a personal attack.

And like usual because most people around here don't have an original thought in their head, you had to get your two cents in. Major lame.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Paquito said:


> 10. Pretentious twatwaffle.




Awww, is that my new pet name?


----------



## AmazingAmy

penguin said:


> 3 If we lived closer together, I'd have you every which way I could.
> 5 I admire you so much. Let's go have sex. I mean lunch. I mean both.
> 10 I am so envious of your pretty underwears.





Sasquatch! said:


> 4--You're gorgeous.
> 5--You're gorgeous too.
> 6--You're making me repeat myself.
> 7--I'd never thought about a fivesome before now.
> 10--I need a snuggle. Give it to me.





Paquito said:


> 9. There's probably always going to be a part of me that idolizes you as this God of the Internets.



You all need to get over me. Jebus.


----------



## Zowie

AmazingAmy said:


> You all need to get over me. Jebus.



I thought those'd be about me... But I like them being about you better.

AND, because I love bandwagons, I'm going to be a loving bitch.

1. You're so cool. And I hate that I feel so young and inexperienced next to you.
2. I don't agree with your personal views, but I have SO much respect for you from the last time we talked.
3. Why aren't you around anymore?! I realized I miss your wit. And your paco-stache.
4. POST MELIAN I MISS YOU.
5. You're amazing. Amazing amazing amazing. And I don't just say it because I'm trying to stick my hand down your pants.
6. You really make me want to be a mom, because you're so cool. 
7. I love that I'm getting you know you better, and I get both sides of all the stories now. And you have SO much sense. Why the heck do you do what you do?!
8. I'm... jealous of you. Or parts of you. I wish I was you?

AND there were 8. Tough luck. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Zowie said:


> 4. POST MELIAN I MISS YOU.



THAT'S NOT ANONYMOUS YOU BROKE THE RUELS
Istillloveyou.

And you're so right.


----------



## Zowie

Blackjack said:


> THAT'S NOT ANONYMOUS YOU BROKE THE RUELS
> Istillloveyou.
> 
> And you're so right.



9. You're a rule nazi, but Istillloveyou.


----------



## Blackjack

Zowie said:


> 9. You're a rule nazi, but Istillloveyou.



Mark it zero, Dude.


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> 6. You really make me want to be a mom, because you're so cool. :happy:



Ftr, being cool is the easy part...this mom stuff is srs bsns! But the best EVAR! Thanks Zowie... it brought a tear to my eye, really...I'm such an emo mom, ugh


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> 1. You're so cool. And I hate that I feel so young and inexperienced next to you.



a*www doll....you're pretty freaking COOL + TALENTED TOO 
and experience will come
enjoy it ONE DAY AT A TIME*


----------



## rellis10

AmazingAmy said:


> You all need to get over me. Jebus.



Damn You Rep Gods! *shakes fist!*


----------



## FishCharming

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Awww, is that my new pet name?



ooo, ooo, ooo, can i smother you in syrup?!?!? :eat2:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Paquito said:


> ...snip...
> 10. Pretentious twatwaffle.





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Awww, is that my new pet name?





FishCharming said:


> ooo, ooo, ooo, can i smother you in syrup?!?!? :eat2:




Eating twatwaffles with syrup...

This is why I come back to this thread.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

FishCharming said:


> ooo, ooo, ooo, can i smother you in syrup?!?!? :eat2:





WHY WHY WHY can I not rep you...seriously you just made me dissolve in a fit of laughter. I'm glad I'm alone in the office, they'd think I was crazy.

Oh and to answer the question...but of course. :kiss2:


----------



## FishCharming

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> WHY WHY WHY can I not rep you...seriously you just made me dissolve in a fit of laughter. I'm glad I'm alone in the office, they'd think I was crazy.
> 
> Oh and to answer the question...but of course. :kiss2:



oh, and breakfast sausage! enough said?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

FishCharming said:


> oh, and breakfast sausage! enough said?



I'd mention bellybacon, but it almost sounds like something out of the movie Se7en.


----------



## WillSpark

Zowie said:


> 4. POST MELIAN I MISS YOU



I think this one might be for me.


----------



## Dmitra

Let's see:

1. Please choose another camera angle when taking your pics. Sameface should only be for Paris Hilton.

2. I adore you but you're way too young.

3. I adore you but you're way too married.

4. Leave the paysite purists alone. We're all probably benefiting from their absence in other forums.

5. PMs, the optimal choice for snarking unless we'd miss a particularly pithy show of wit.

6. I'm so jealous of your ease with posting and making friends/worshippers.

7. Your wicked ways inspire me!

8. I admire your arty brain.

9. I admire your scientific brain.

10. You can lure me into Hyde Park. I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


&#2344;&#2350;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2375;


----------



## frankman

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I don't care if you freebase cigarettes, shit black lace or drink the blood of Edward Gorey, you still ain't gonna be a real Goth.



I am a real goth damnit. I'm a goth in a box with a red couch, light in the kitchen, darkness in the living room and a plastic container for holding potatoes.

And it amuses me to no end that you won't understand any of this until later.


----------



## djudex

Are you so goth that you shit bats? That's real goth.


----------



## FishCharming

djudex said:


> Are you so goth that you shit bats? That's real goth.



i once shat a hummingbird... i have to admit that the whole situation just left me feeling confused about my social identity...


----------



## Goreki

1. I'd do you.
2. I'd do you.
3. I'd do you, except I know you wouldn't do me. 
4. I'd do you, twice.
5. I'd do you, but only if you asked first because I am shy of you for some dumb reason.
6. I'd do you.
7. Not on your life. Oh alright, I'd do you too.
8. I'd do you.
9. I think you might do me back.
10. I'd TOTALLY do you.


----------



## TraciJo67

Paquito said:


> Isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black?
> 
> AND TO BE ON TOPIC, I have another list.
> 
> 1. I miss our inside jokes.
> 2. You should have never been banned.
> 3. You're super super super cool. That's why I get nervous when we chat and then the conversation dies after 5 minutes and I feel like a loser.
> 4. I'll love you forever for giving me my first rep.
> 5. You should have never been banned.
> 6. You should be banned from life.
> 7. You're a bore, whore.
> 8. I'm 99% sure that you're a serial killer.
> 9. There's probably always going to be a part of me that idolizes you as this God of the Internets.
> 10. *Pretentious twatwaffle*.


 
Just so there's no confusion, that's me, right? Please? Say yes? I've got to make a Paquito list at least once in my life.

Mine:

1). While attempting to foist yourself off as conventionally successful, it would be helpful to brush up a bit on your basic grammar and spelling skills. Oh, and those critical thinking skills. Otherwise, we're all assuming <drug dealer> clerk in a 7-11 knock-off, but most are too polite to say it. Not I.

2). Not that there's anything wrong with clerk in a 7-11 knock-off, but it's hardly the career of choice for pretentious numbwads who think hinting about wads of $$ is the ultimate chick magnet move. 

3). We get that you like fat chicks. You don't get a medal. No, sorry. You really don't.

4). For someone who is so obviously intelligent, how can you be so stupid?

5). I miss you. And you. And you. And all of the really clever and insightful and super sharp people who have drifted away, for whatever the reason.

6). You're too stupid to even fathom just how stupid you are.

7). You make me laugh every day and I can't even begin to tell you how much that means to me.

8). I'm sorry that you're struggling.

9). I'm 100% certain that you're a sociopath.

10). You don't give yourself enough credit for how wonderful you are.


----------



## TraciJo67

Just so there's no confusion:

Frankman, you're #7 

I look for your posts every day coz I know that *something* you say will make me laugh.


----------



## WillSpark

Goreki said:


> 1. I'd do you.
> 2. I'd do you.
> 3. I'd do you, except I know you wouldn't do me.
> 4. I'd do you, twice.
> 5. I'd do you, but only if you asked first because I am shy of you for some dumb reason.
> 6. I'd do you.
> 7. Not on your life. Oh alright, I'd do you too.
> 8. I'd do you.
> 9. I think you might do me back.
> 10. I'd TOTALLY do you.



I am all of these except for 3 and 5.


----------



## cakeboy

A mix of real life and Dims. 

1. Please stop stealing my mashups and interesting scratching tricks and taking credit for them. If not, I will punch you in the scrotum.
2. I don't know much about bears or marsupials, but I'd let you eat one or two of my precious Tim Tams 
3. Your ego amuses me. Keep it up!
4. I feed you free shooters because it brings out your finest displays of hypocrisy, stupidity, and charlatinism. This is doubly amusing because of your preening and holier-than-thou attitude. 
5. I miss you :/
6. I wish I had PM'ed you more, but my genuine interest in you as a person would get lost in the shuffle of douchebags and creeps who probably bombard you all day.
7. Here are your two steps to success : pull that huge stick out of your ass and take a class that teaches you how to interact with other human beings.
8. You are one of my oldest and dearest friends. I believe that this allows me to call your hairy ass 'Jewbacca', except during Passover and high holy days. I'll bring the Nutella!
9. You're hot. Crazy fucking holy shit hot.
10. You're crazier than Charlie Sheen and Gary Busey's brain-damaged love child, but fuck it. I dig you anyway.


----------



## frankman

TraciJo67 said:


> Just so there's no confusion:
> 
> Frankman, you're #7
> 
> I look for your posts every day coz I know that *something* you say will make me laugh.



That is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me, and I apologize beforehand for not upping any funny quota with this post.

Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls

TraciJo67 said:


> Just so there's no confusion:
> 
> Frankman, you're #7
> 
> I look for your posts every day coz I know that *something* you say will make me laugh.


I'm 100% certain that your #9 is everyone else's pet sociopath if you go back to most of the lists.


----------



## TraciJo67

CastingPearls said:


> I'm 100% certain that your #9 is everyone else's pet sociopath if you go back to most of the lists.


 
Really? I just assumed that they were talking about me.

You'd be #10 on my list, but then, you already know that you're fabulous. Flabulous, too.


----------



## Webmaster

TraciJo67 said:


> ... most are too polite to say it. Not I.



You know, one of the things I believe in is that all of us, bar none, are never more than a few words away from complete and utter disaster. Three or four words can destroy a relationship, get you arrested, fired, or even worse. Which is why most of us have a filter in place that guards against such unpleasantness. I do wonder how a much courser filter manages to do the job, as it obviously does in some. Are there levels of filters that kick in depending on circumstances? That would require a very keen sense of which filter to apply in any given situation as the consequences of applying the wrong one could be disastrous.


----------



## CastingPearls

double post


----------



## CastingPearls

TraciJo67 said:


> Really? I just assumed that they were talking about me.
> 
> You'd be #10 on my list, but then, you already know that you're fabulous. Flabulous, too.



Wow. That really took me by surprise and brought a tear to my eye. All along we all thought we were filtering/obscuring it enough so you wouldn't guess but you saw right through our feeble attempts to pretend it was some other sociopath. You're really good. :bow:


----------



## mossystate

Working on my list.


----------



## TraciJo67

Addendum to my list:

You have a 50-gallon ego residing in a 10-gallon hat.


----------



## djudex

TraciJo67 said:


> Addendum to my list:
> 
> You have a 50-gallon ego residing in a 10-gallon hat.



That one's gotta be me.


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> That one's gotta be me.



I thought it was me...yikes


----------



## Goreki

djudex said:


> Are you so goth that you shit bats? That's real goth.


I have a t shirt with the word goth on it! Am I goth?!?!


----------



## frankman

Goreki said:


> I have a t shirt with the word goth on it! Am I goth?!?!



I've got a T-shirt says Spear Britney. I'm oldschool.


----------



## luvbigfellas

1) I think you're awesome.
2) I wish you thought I was awesome, or if you did think I was awesome, you'd freakin' tell me already.
3) I get the feeling you like me, but you don't tell me. WHY?!
4) I like you. A lot.
5) I like that we like the same TV series, the same movies, and similar music.
6) I like that when I lie next to you during the few times we get to hang out, you intertwine your legs with mine.
7) You have the best smile.
8) You have a really sexy voice.
9) You have really pretty eyes.
10) If you ever pin me against the wall with your body again and kiss me, I'm going to rip your clothes off and...:blush:


----------



## djudex

Goreki said:


> I have a t shirt with the word goth on it! Am I goth?!?!



Could be but by that logic I'm Miskatonic University.

I mean I know I'm big but I'm pretty sure I don't have an astrology wing.


----------



## FishCharming

10 more. real and dimmers

1. I know i talked a big game but now that i got to know you and have seen the giant ball of crazy underneath your candy shell i am just NOT interested...
2. Why did i listen to you last night?!?! now i have to change my phone number.
3. I still hate you. in fact i loathe you. 
4. Where did you go? cooooooome back!!!!
5. and where did YOU go?!? coooooooooome baaaaaaaaaack!
6. do you still have your accent? cus i loooove a louisiana accent 
7. if you get turned into a skin dress i promise to go on a Punisher style vendetta spree.
8. thank you for all of your help but if you're going to act soooooo put out by it then i would just rather you didnt help me at all.
9. i like you even more now 
10. and as always i wish you and you and you and you and you lived closer so we could eat tacos and have sleepovers and game and listen to live music while we decorate our houses. and eat JELLO


----------



## luvbigfellas

T, we love each other dearly, but somehow I'm pretty sure we both know it's not going to work ever.
KJM, you still rock my world. Thank you for not freaking over my occasional eccentricities.
Coworker who pretends at boss: STOP. MOST OF US DON'T LIKE YOU ANY BETTER THAN OUR PSYCHOTIC EVIL BOSS.
Evil corporation I work for, go to hell.
Seriously, you two are the most self-centered, selfish people on the planet. I'm so glad I moved away, 'cause now I can ignore you.
K and M, you two are manipulative female dogs who should be strung up by your genitals. Quit while you're ahead.
You are the most important woman in my life. I love you more than anyone on this planet.
I'm glad I'm your daughter's godmother. I love you and her and I hope soon I'll get to spend more time with you both.
For the love of god, quit acting like I'm your destiny. We tried it once, and you got all pissy at me.
Please stop yelling at your kid outside. You're a horrible mother, just admit it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

1.sometimes i feel you truely don't understand me or get where im coming from,but that's ok because each his own..

2.you think i can't do it,but i think i can.you thinking i can't do it drives me to prove you wrong even more actually.so thanks for adding even more motivation!

3.me and you could be together,but i feel we just don't click,im sorry but i still consider you a freind!

4.it seems you understand what you do perfectly but what i do you don't seem to get,which kinda sucks because what your doing dosen't seem much different from what im doing.

5.you inspire me so much,a firey passion that burns deep!

6.just because things don't happen how you want,the way you want,or when you want them to,dosen't mean there's no effort.what someone considers effort you may not think it is,to each his own yet again.

7.i wish you would put more effort in our conversations,it hurts when i try to hold a conversation with you but you respond with one word or less.wish you would put more effort in things,and that is one of the problems. 

8.i think you are one of the most gorgeous women in the world,although you may not believe it,i really do.

9.i really do wish i could be with you,but i know due to certain circumstances that can't be,and i know you have your concerns about me that make you hesistant in a sense to be with me,and that's ok.but remember some things aren't what they seem...

10.i wish i could tell that you were into me,because i think your pretty cool,and i would love to be yours.


----------



## luvbigfellas

1) You are so beautiful and I want to know you 
2) We have an odd amount of things in common
3) I'm still damning the cosmos about them
4) I think I could stare at your photos all day long (y'know, if work wasn't an issue, etc.)
5) I think I could stare at you in person all day long. More like, weeks long.
6) *edited for content*
7) *edited for content*
8) If I had the money, well, I'm sure you know!
9) You make me laugh, which is wonderful. 
10) I want do to soooo many things to you...some of which may be illegal in some states.


----------



## Sweetie

1. I love you with all my heart.

2. I admire your ability to look at things from everybody's perspective (except for mine for some strange reason).

3. You're the best thing I ever got out of a lie.

4. You're brilliant.

5. I'm always here for you.

6. I'm grateful for your existence on this planet.

7. I love your wicked sense of humor.

8. I'm proud of you for the respect you give others (again, except for me for some strange reason).

9. You WILL be cited in the papers written by college psychology majors 10 years from now. :bow: 

10. If you don't clean your room I'm going to kick your butt!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

1. I think of you constantly, to the point of distraction.
2. I love you.
3. I love you.
4. You annoy me so much, please stop already!
5. I miss you, darling girl.
6. I value your friendship and advice so much.
7. I see you, and I smile.
8. Oh...to be able to touch you right now.
9. My first instincts were right about you.
10. If you opened your heart instead of your bitter mouth a lot more, things would be so different for you.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

A mixture of real life, facebook, and (mostly) DIMS:

1.) You seem to have disappeared from my world, both here and otherwise. I wish this wasn't so.
2.) You're burdened by delusions of adequacy.
3.) You're a facing a horrible thing, yet no one would no it by looking at you, or watching you rock the world. You're a bit of an inspiration.
4.) If I had the financial wherewithal to do so, I'd hire you to be my personal stylist.
5.) If you were any more stupid, you'd need watered three times a day.
6.) The White Knight act is a little transparent, man. 
7.) I hope you are more than just pretty.
8.) It was your mother's fault.
9.) I hope you're doing just as well when I get home as you were when I saw you last. I'm not ready to put on the brave face just yet.
10.) I'm glad you took the chance.


----------



## luvbigfellas

These are a combo of several things from life:
1) I'm really fucking glad that guy will be in jail for a good long time. 
2) I'm sorry that you got beaten so badly that you'll be in assisted living for the rest of your life.
3) I know you've had a really rough road, but you always were so sweet about it.
4) You make me smile. So glad somehow in this crazy cosmos we've gotten to talk and get to know each other.
5) I really wish you treated me as well as you treated my siblings. I mean, don't get me wrong, you know I love you. But, you're never going to win father of the year from me.
6) You could make an effort. How did we get from seeing each other every couple of weeks or so to like, six months between? I know you're busy, I am too, but you could make an effort.
7) I wish you wouldn't act like the martyr. I make the money, I pay the bills. WTF are you whining about?
8) Would you treat him like an adult, please? And quit acting like I'm such a horrible person? Thanks. Especially since I pay all the bills. And my part of the rent.
9) You are not allowed to pass judgment on me. EVER. I'm not an arrogant person, but in this case, YES, I AM better than you. Bite my white ass.
10) For the love of God, retire already. We don't need you. Go away.


----------



## penguin

1 I really can't imagine how you can function successfully in society.
2 You have one of the happiest, most contagious smiles I've ever seen.
3 There is nothing wrong with being succinct. We're not being paid by the word. Try it sometime.
4 We should totes get together for a hot lesbian threesome involving wrestling, pretend pirates and some Twizzler flogging.
5 I love you. No, really, I do. Let's go make some babies.
6 I really enjoy reading your posts and agree with pretty much everything you say.
7 I want to do nasty things with you, wear you out and leave you gasping for more.
8 I love your sass and confidence. You're bangin', babe.
9 I love love love your style. I wish my wardrobe was half as cool as yours.
10 I've never bought anything from the paysite board, but I'm very tempted to buy yours.


----------



## JulieD

1. Your actions are kinda showing your true side...I thought you were better then that, its a shame.
2. You need to get out and live a little...you are way to young NOT to have a life. By live a little, I mean have sex with random strangers, experiment with drugs, and drive around naked, its fun. Just do all of these with your head on, it doesn't have to be straight, it will line up with age and experience, I promise. I would hate for you to look back and realize that you missed your chance for irresponsible fun. 
3. I think you try too hard...going around telling people that you are a badass doesn't really make you a badass...it does however make you a dumbass...and probably a bitchass...trust me, I am alphabitch, and nobody wants to be a bitchass. 
4. I have thought about things between us, I have realized that I don't want to be just another one...so I'm good with how thinmg are right now, but thank you anyways.
5. I kinda get the feeling that you are intimidated by me, so you go around trying to out do me. You don't need to...you are glamorous in your own ways, just let that shine through...
6. I never knew before, but now that I do, I feel special... 
7.It was cute in the beginning how you always thought you were right, but you're not. So now it just sounds like you really don't know what you are talking about...but that probably because you are like 12.
8. You pretty much say nothing but little snide fuck yous to anyone, regardless if its warranted or not...and now I don't like you half as much as I did before, especially because you try to blow everything off as a joke...its not funny, you're just making your self look bad...oh well I guess, haha.
9. Don't be scared of me, I just want to be your friend...
10. I think you are an amazing man. Everything you say is trying to make others feel better or help someone see the other side of things. I would rep you non stop if they would let me. I'm glad that you are a bhm and even happier that you are a FA...now we just have to do something about that wife and the wonderful marriage you appear to be committed to...blah, oh well. Just for the record, I am honored that you liked my nekkid pics.


----------



## spiritangel

a mix of both real life and dims people and some of these apply to more than one person and some are for the same people



1 I genuinely miss our chats our friendship and part of me always will 

2. You really dont get the concept of giving someone time it is always about you and you feeling insecure and creating drama just once I would like you to understand what you have done, why you did it and whilst you apologise it doesnt change what has happened. Yes I will probably talk to you again we are friends but not if you keep behaving like a 2year old doing the pay attention to me thing and trying to get my attention it has only been a couple of weeks yes I am still angry and upset. I will get over it at some point till then get on with your life and stop acting like I stole candy from a baby 

3. I am so proud of you for getting over him, and for keeping on with your life you deserve every bit of happiness and love that comes your way now get scrapping you have a stash I envy beyond belief in fact I want to move into your scrap room!

4. If you would like to get to know me better seriously stop sending me pms in sms speak as I have already told you it bugs the crap out of me why would I want to talk to you on Im for the same sort of thing (had to fight the urge to do this sentance in sms speak)

5. Please dont cyber stalk me its creepy or follow me to places you have no interest in online just because you want to know what I am up to or some such. 

6. You are one of the most amazing, inspirational and an aspirational person I have ever known, your heart is huge and the length that you go to for your children is amazing. I am so glad I have known you since boarding school

7. You brighten even the darkest of days

8. You totally make it worth not sleeping in on a Sunday, I get so many laughs both in the chat room and from you and your co host I so wish more dims people listened and participated because they really are missing out (even if there are days I am talking to myself in the chat room)

9. I used to think you were amazing but some of your facebook status updates and dims posts make me wonder which is the real you the good guy or the total jerk

10. I miss you, lots love you lots you are the only person I would ever turn gay for and you spoil me rotten I am so lucky to call you friend


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Right now you're at an 11. We need you at about 6 or 7.
Perhaps using this board as your personal therapy couch isn't the best way to feel better; some people don't want a person's life spilled out on here looking like the CNN ticker.
You rock like a chair. We should have tea together and eat what the Brits like to call "biscuits" even though it's not any kind of biscuit I've ever eaten.
Smiles, eyes, and cleavage. Three great things that go great together.
Dude, it's ok to have a pimp hand, but yours is like the time Bugs Bunny blew his white glove up and put a brick in it to challenge some guy to a duel. You like to flirt with big women, we get it. No, we REALLY do get it. It's practically in your signature for chrissakes.
Step 1: Set your camera on table. Step 2: Smash camera into tiny, pathetic shards. Step 3: Listen to the sound of the Universe gloriously rejoicing in triumph.
I never thought a thread would go so long about nothing of real consequence debating the fact you go on for so long in threads about nothing of real consequence.
You're not on here nearly enough for my tastes.
You on the other hand need to take a fucking break.
While your style is obviously the key to bannination, I guarantee your ebullient use of the C-word will get your ass kicked both on here and in real life.


----------



## luvbigfellas

1) We are all so fucking sorry for your loss that our asses hurt from the constant broomhandle of your mourning up them! Give it a break. We get it. It's in your sig.

2) Y'know, your political diatribes would be so much more interesting if you weren't so full of shit that you squeak. You went to college and you moved out when you were 18. Would you like a cookie in celebration? You've never been on welfare. La-dee-freakin'-da. You're still a dumbass, got it?

3) Dismissing my posts as bullshit just because I don't particularly care for your arrogant way of looking down your nose really IS bullshit.

4) I love your posts. You are a wonderful person and I'm so glad you're here.

5) You are such a light in my life. I can't wait 'til I get to meet you in person...

6) I know you have a hard time in life. Try to smile, OK? I promise, it will help things!

7) You are so sweet and I appreciate your posts day after day. They entertain me when insomnia strikes.

8) If only your intelligence were as big as your words.

9) You are one sassy bitch, and I love that about you!

10) I thank you for your years of friendship. You are so much like me and so different at the same time. I love you like my sister, and I hope that I'll get to spend more time with you sooner or later.


----------



## Dromond

This post is a mixed bag, all of it about Dimmers.

1. You aren't the only person to have tragedy in your life. Stop acting like you are.

2. The board isn't the same without you. It's better.

3. I look forward to seeing you post, you are intelligent, funny and insightful.

4. You are hyper-rational, and sometimes I envy that.

5. You may be pretty physically, but your attitude makes you ugly.

6. Dude, you are creeping me out. Tone it down.

7. Who knew I'd think a thin woman was attractive? Thank you for challenging my preconceived notions with your pictures.

8. You really shocked me, and that's hard to do.

9. I tire of your epic level obtuseness.

10. You are a political nutjob, but you turned out to be a pretty decent person otherwise.


----------



## CastingPearls

1- You're handsome and talented and yet you've managed to break through the vague veil of creepiness hacking at it with a grim crass scythe. You're a surly asshole and it makes you ugly.

2- You're my soul sister with a southern accent. I adore you. 

3- Your plate is so full it's like force-fed Chinese buffet at gunpoint and you're eating from a saucer and yet you still tolerate my nonsense but I can't imagine life without you now. Why you put up with me is a mystery but I believe your sincerity and I like to defy odds. 

4- You're new but so full of piss and vinegar and I love it, don't change.

5- Even though we're not that far apart in age, you're so paternal it touches me. I hear you loud and clear. I'll be okay and IT will be okay.

6-Sometimes I can't believe we're friends after everything we said and I think you're the cat's ass.

7-I'd like to be friends and admire you but trust you as far as I could throw you.

8-You're an embarrassment to womanhood and humanity in general but I still wish you the best of luck and health.

9-You closed YOUR door, not me. My door is still open. I miss you too, more than you know.

10- You break my heart with your unselfish love, Spooky Oats. It's returned fully. I hope you believe that. 

Two more because they mean so much to me:

11- You live a world away but you're my sister in my heart, in every sense of the word.

12- It's not just your eyes that are beautiful but your soul. That and your hot ass. You made me laugh faster than any new friend ever has and our IM chats are already legend.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> 1- You're handsome and talented and yet you've managed to break through the vague veil of creepiness hacking at it with a grim crass scythe. You're a surly asshole and it makes you ugly.
> 
> 2- You're my soul sister with a southern accent. I adore you.
> 
> 3- Your plate is so full it's like force-fed Chinese buffet at gunpoint and you're eating from a saucer and yet you still tolerate my nonsense but I can't imagine life without you now. Why you put up with me is a mystery but I believe your sincerity and I like to defy odds.
> 
> 4- You're new but so full of piss and vinegar and I love it, don't change.
> 
> 5- Even though we're not that far apart in age, you're so paternal it touches me. I hear you loud and clear. I'll be okay and IT will be okay.
> 
> 6-Sometimes I can't believe we're friends after everything we said and I think you're the cat's ass.
> 
> 7-I'd like to be friends and admire you but trust you as far as I could throw you.
> 
> 8-You're an embarrassment to womanhood and humanity in general but I still wish you the best of luck and health.
> 
> 9-You closed YOUR door, not me. My door is still open. I miss you too, more than you know.
> 
> 10- You break my heart with your unselfish love, Spooky Oats. It's returned fully. I hope you believe that.
> 
> Two more because they mean so much to me:
> 
> 11- You live a world away but you're my sister in my heart, in every sense of the word.
> 
> 12- It's not just your eyes that are beautiful but your soul. That and your hot ass. You made me laugh faster than any new friend ever has and our IM chats are already legend.



This is the first list I've recognized myself in. Thank you, Lainey. :kiss2:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Is it sad that I never recognize anything that could specifically be about me in any of these posts?


----------



## WVMountainrear

luvbigfellas said:


> Is it sad that I never recognize anything that could specifically be about me in any of these posts?



I'm that way too. Don't feel bad. I'm a combination of generally clueless and convinced no one would feel me worthy of mention. Lainey just gave very specific context clues that made it hard for me not to notice.


----------



## fluffyandcute

1. I admit that when I kiss you I lose all sense and sensability!!
2. When you smile....I smile!
3. Sometimes I know that I don't always open up to you like I should but I 
am working on that.
4. You and I both know that we are meant to be!
5. Your my best friend.
6. Sometimes things are hard and we don't understand why they are the way
they are....maybe one day we will see.
7. Passion....OOOHHH LA-LA
8. The time I get to spend with you is a gift!
9. Your very touch sends tingles up and down my body.
10. Memories- Priceless!


----------



## rellis10

luvbigfellas said:


> Is it sad that I never recognize anything that could specifically be about me in any of these posts?



Nope, i can't either so i assume everything is me...it gives you a nice varied rush of emotions


----------



## penguin

luvbigfellas said:


> Is it sad that I never recognize anything that could specifically be about me in any of these posts?



I never can either.


----------



## Dromond

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm that way too. Don't feel bad. I'm a combination of generally clueless and convinced no one would feel me worthy of mention. Lainey just gave very specific context clues that made it hard for me not to notice.



I believe she also mentioned me on her list. That is the first time I've ever been sure about being listed.


----------



## Mishty

All Dims, and mostly things I don't want to admit, but thank the red wine, I'm gonna just type this shit up:


You're almost a decade younger than me, and I don't give a shit, you have more mojo in your guitar pick than most men could dream of. (and you're Southern)

You are exactly want I wanna be when I grow up, blond,sexy and bitchy.

Sometimes when you flirt with me, I wish it meant more.

You're slime, you're gonna break a perfectly beautiful heart, and I'm staying out of it, dude. 

I have the sickest crush on you, and your music. You're my #1. Damn you.

I feel like I cyber stalk you because I just like to look at you, and hear you be Queer.

I want to dress you up like a pretty doll, and screw your brains out, pretty boy. 

Ever since I saw your bum, I've had this obsession with you sitting in my lap while you flirt with all the hot boys, and drink iced tea.

You and You, cutest couple on earth, I adore you both, and someday want a relationship just like yours.

You're short, bitchy, and a complete stoner, I have this giant affection for you that I won't label a crush because you have my number, and I don't like it.


Okay, one wasn't Dim's related, but kinda, but not totally.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> 1- You're handsome and talented and yet you've managed to break through the vague veil of creepiness hacking at it with a grim crass scythe. You're a surly asshole and it makes you ugly.
> 
> 2- You're my soul sister with a southern accent. I adore you.
> 
> 3- Your plate is so full it's like force-fed Chinese buffet at gunpoint and you're eating from a saucer and yet you still tolerate my nonsense but I can't imagine life without you now. Why you put up with me is a mystery but I believe your sincerity and I like to defy odds.
> 
> 4- You're new but so full of piss and vinegar and I love it, don't change.
> 
> 5- Even though we're not that far apart in age, you're so paternal it touches me. I hear you loud and clear. I'll be okay and IT will be okay.
> 
> 6-Sometimes I can't believe we're friends after everything we said and I think you're the cat's ass.
> 
> 7-I'd like to be friends and admire you but trust you as far as I could throw you.
> 
> 8-You're an embarrassment to womanhood and humanity in general but I still wish you the best of luck and health.
> 
> 9-You closed YOUR door, not me. My door is still open. I miss you too, more than you know.
> 
> 10- You break my heart with your unselfish love, Spooky Oats. It's returned fully. I hope you believe that.
> 
> Two more because they mean so much to me:
> 
> 11- You live a world away but you're my sister in my heart, in every sense of the word.
> 
> 12- It's not just your eyes that are beautiful but your soul. That and your hot ass. You made me laugh faster than any new friend ever has and our IM chats are already legend.



You just made me cry, Lainey. I love you.


----------



## Mishty

CastingPearls said:


> .



:batting::bow::smitten::blush:


----------



## WillSpark

Mishty said:


> You are exactly want I wanna be when I grow up, blond,sexy and bitchy.



I love you too Mishty. :kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mishty said:


> All Dims, and mostly things I don't want to admit, but thank the red wine, I'm gonna just type this shit up:
> 
> 
> You're almost a decade younger than me, and I don't give a shit, you have more mojo in your guitar pick than most men could dream of. (and you're Southern)
> 
> You are exactly want I wanna be when I grow up, blond,sexy and bitchy.
> 
> Sometimes when you flirt with me, I wish it meant more.
> 
> You're slime, you're gonna break a perfectly beautiful heart, and I'm staying out of it, dude.
> 
> I have the sickest crush on you, and your music. You're my #1. Damn you.
> 
> I feel like I cyber stalk you because I just like to look at you, and hear you be Queer.
> 
> I want to dress you up like a pretty doll, and screw your brains out, pretty boy.
> 
> Ever since I saw your bum, I've had this obsession with you sitting in my lap while you flirt with all the hot boys, and drink iced tea.
> 
> You and You, cutest couple on earth, I adore you both, and someday want a relationship just like yours.
> 
> You're short, bitchy, and a complete stoner, I have this giant affection for you that I won't label a crush because you have my number, and I don't like it.
> 
> 
> Okay, one wasn't Dim's related, but kinda, but not totally.



I know none of these have to do with me, BUT you're pretty much the coolest fuckin' person here, so I'll pretend, pick and choose, and have a wonderful night imagining all the nice things you just said about me.


----------



## GentleSavage

Not about anyone on here (as far as I know)

1. The first time I saw you in class, I thought you were one of the most beautiful people I ever saw.
2. The first time I heard you sing, I fell in love with you a bit.
3. You probably don't know any the above stuff, but I've been heavily in like with you for the past 2 years.
4. You've (different you) made an extremely important impact upon my life, and gave me the tools to start to accept me for who I am.
5. ( Different again) You're one of my most favorite people, and the day I disappoint you will hopefully never happen, and if it does I hope it is my last day ever. 
6. (another person) We've lost touch, and I know it's not just your fault, just because you fell in with another crowd.
7. (Applies to a bunch of people) No, I'm not gay. Deal with it. 
8. The day you came out to me made me so proud, I hope you find that special guy some day (unrelated to 7). 
9. (different again) Even though we don't hang out much anymore, I know I can still trust you with anything. You'll always be there for me, and I know you know that I will be there if you need me, even if you live in Florida.
10. (different again) Just because you don't see any evidence of me doing something, doesn't mean it isn't being one. I've accomplished more, done more, and sadly failed at more than you could ever imagine. So stop treating me like a child. I've lived life, you just try to control everyone else's. 

*sigh* I even got a little venting done, not bad for 4:30 on a Wednesday.


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> All Dims, and mostly things I don't want to admit, but thank the red wine, I'm gonna just type this shit up:
> 
> 
> You're almost a decade younger than me, and I don't give a shit, you have more mojo in your guitar pick than most men could dream of. (and you're Southern)
> 
> You are exactly want I wanna be when I grow up, blond,sexy and bitchy.
> 
> Sometimes when you flirt with me, I wish it meant more.
> 
> You're slime, you're gonna break a perfectly beautiful heart, and I'm staying out of it, dude.
> 
> I have the sickest crush on you, and your music. You're my #1. Damn you.
> 
> I feel like I cyber stalk you because I just like to look at you, and hear you be Queer.
> 
> I want to dress you up like a pretty doll, and screw your brains out, pretty boy.
> 
> Ever since I saw your bum, I've had this obsession with you sitting in my lap while you flirt with all the hot boys, and drink iced tea.
> 
> You and You, cutest couple on earth, I adore you both, and someday want a relationship just like yours.
> 
> You're short, bitchy, and a complete stoner, I have this giant affection for you that I won't label a crush because you have my number, and I don't like it.
> 
> 
> Okay, one wasn't Dim's related, but kinda, but not totally.



I never thought of myself as blond, sexy and bitchy before. I see it now.


----------



## theronin23

Real life:

1. When I said, "So when are we going to go out?" and you laughed at me and brushed it off....it kinda, sorta, definitely hurt.

2. ...so, you're separated from your shotgun wedding hubby, so NOW I get a friend request almost 5 years after we've had any kind of conversation beyond "Hi."?

3. I sit here and I watch you go through all the shit you're going through, and I'm so sorry. I want to do something, anything, to help, but I don't know what to do. You're one of the strongest people I've ever met in my life and I'm proud to have you as part of my non-blood "family".

4. I miss you so much. You have such a full life, and it makes me wish I could follow my dreams like you do. Being around you whenever I can make the trek up, seeing you in shows, just hanging around you...it inspires me.

5. You didn't waste your time by joining the Air Force. I'm proud of you for it. You waste your time on other things...like dumb girls who you settle for and could do so much better than. Despite the fact that I'm still mad at you for what you've done to me this year, I'll always love you like the brother I've adopted you as.

6. Giving you a third chance is the second best decision I've made in my 23 years on earth. I love you more than life itself, and I want to spend the rest of my life with you. Love, your impromptu baby.

.....I'll come back to finish the rest later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

frankman said:


> I never thought of myself as blond, sexy and bitchy before. I see it now.



Frankman,

I know you're a regular and a vet to the boars, so I mean no disrespect, but I'm pretty sure that one was about me.


----------



## frankman

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Frankman,
> 
> I know you're a regular and a vet to the boars, so I mean no disrespect, but I'm pretty sure that one was about me.



Oh, I had you pegged as the one with the Ice T bum.

hm...

I'll never use the words pegged and bum in the same sentence again.
EDIT: unless I'm talking about ass-fucking, obviously.


----------



## Mishty

Did someone mention ass fucking?


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> Did someone mention ass fucking?



I mostly refer to it as bum-pegging these days.


----------



## Mishty

frankman said:


> I mostly refer to it as *bum-pegging* these days.



A phrase that should only be used by gay impotent pirates.


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> A phrase that should only be used by gay impotent pirates.



The mere fact that you brought them up is going in my next 10 things list.

And I want to meet your editarrrrrrrrh.
In hindsight, that was a weak joke.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> All Dims, and mostly things I don't want to admit, but thank the red wine, I'm gonna just type this shit up:
> 
> You are exactly want I wanna be when I grow up, blond,sexy and bitchy.
> Okay, one wasn't Dim's related, but kinda, but not totally.


 

This HAS to be about me. Right? RIGHT?!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

&#9829; I like how honest you are
&#9829;&#9829; You seem sincere
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; You Never Say Anything Mean
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Your pics are well taken
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; You have a nice smile
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; You are very outgoing
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; You are intelligent
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; You think i'm pretty
&#9829;&#9829; You work hard
&#9829; You Always Leave Me With A Smile


----------



## IszyStone

1.	You invade my mind at the most inconvenient times
2.	So many things about you intimidate me
3.	I dont know if I like you or not, I cant make up my mind
4.	You are very sexy, so much so that I feel it alters my judgment
5.	You talk about yourself a lot
6.	I wish I felt interesting enough to compare to you
7.	I wish you were younger
8.	You are too nice to me
9.	When Im about to make a decision on how I feel about you, you do something and Im completely lost again
10. I made horrible decisions, in my opinion, and you were okay with them

(I guess it's a not nice one, about one person)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

haven't did this in awhile,but here it goes.

1.your confusing.
2.i feel you like me more then you put on.
3.you try to come off cool and tough,but i can see right threw it.
4.try harder,it's not that hard to do.
5.i thought i meant more to you then i actually did,then again i just might it could just be "you being you" again.
6.wish we could just meet already.
7.wish we could be together,i just don't think we click like that sorry.
8.we talk way too much for you to not think that much of me.
9.sometimes you can be overlooking something right in front of you.
10.when it all falls down,hate to say i told you so...


----------



## luvbigfellas

Mixed bag:

1) Y'know, I may have given you that $20, but now you're going to have to basically bow and beg on your knees to get anything from me.

2) I understand. But would it kill you to either a) be a little enthused, or b) tell me you're not much in the mood to talk.

3) Just...fuck you. And the horse your rode in on.

4) I knew you'd break up in a matter of days.

5) Know what? You know I don't own that car. Nor is it likely that the owner would drive me there much less you, even if I didn't work the next morning. Even if I did have a car, I'd only drive you if you paid for the gas or paid for a fuck of a lot of drinks.

6) I know you just want me for sex. But, I've decided that sex with you wasn't that great anyway, and really not worth the aggravation.

7) I know you like me. Admit it to yourself.

8) Would you fucking text me already? Seriously? 'Cause, I know you must have 2-4 hours somewhere in that schedule of yours to hang out. Especially since I offered to treat you to breakfast or something.

9) Don't pretend you care. It's pathetic.

10) I know y'all don't care, and I know you have lives. But don't expect any news good or otherwise from me ever again. Even if I get married or whatever else, I'm not telling you. 'Cause you won't care anyway. Fuck off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

luvbigfellas said:


> Mixed bag:
> 
> 1) Y'know, I may have given you that $20, but now you're going to have to basically bow and beg on your knees to get anything from me.
> 
> 2) I understand. But would it kill you to either a) be a little enthused, or b) tell me you're not much in the mood to talk.
> 
> 3) Just...fuck you. And the horse your rode in on.
> 
> 4) I knew you'd break up in a matter of days.
> 
> 5) Know what? You know I don't own that car. Nor is it likely that the owner would drive me there much less you, even if I didn't work the next morning. Even if I did have a car, I'd only drive you if you paid for the gas or paid for a fuck of a lot of drinks.
> 
> 6) I know you just want me for sex. But, I've decided that sex with you wasn't that great anyway, and really not worth the aggravation.
> 
> 7) I know you like me. Admit it to yourself.
> 
> 8) Would you fucking text me already? Seriously? 'Cause, I know you must have 2-4 hours somewhere in that schedule of yours to hang out. Especially since I offered to treat you to breakfast or something.
> 
> 9) Don't pretend you care. It's pathetic.
> 
> 10) I know y'all don't care, and I know you have lives. But don't expect any news good or otherwise from me ever again. Even if I get married or whatever else, I'm not telling you. 'Cause you won't care anyway. Fuck off.



I'm pretty sure #11 was about me.


----------



## Goreki

I blank you all so much right now.


----------



## penguin

Goreki said:


> I blank you all so much right now.



Can we blank in the blankety blank?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

1. You are so sharp and witty and snarky and beautiful to boot.
2. You make grammar gorgeous!
3. You have recently found two wonderful joys in your life and you deserve so many more.
4. You need to find a way to Vegas so we can meet in person.
5. You and I need to go on the road with our own comedy show, it's money in the bank!
6. You know you need to find the courage to ask right?
7. You, ah you! Why are there so many damned miles between us?
8. You need a spanking, but you'd enjoy it far too much for it to be effective as punishment.
9. You are a male me - or I am a female you - take that any way you want.
10. You will forever be on my "what if? list"
11. You know this is all about you.


----------



## luvbigfellas

1) You hurt me. I want to be mad at you, but I can't. I don't think you're right, but then again, you don't know me that well. So, I guess I'll forgive you for that.

2) You're...kind of frustrating. 'Cause I know you think how I do. You're being cautious. I get that. But we've known each other four years now, you can share.

3) You can kiss my white ass, douchebag. I'm done.

4) You can kiss my white ass, bitch. You're miserable, you live with it.

5) You can go take a flying fuck at a rolling doughnut for all I care. You and your self-righteousness.

6) I care a lot about you. Don't forget it.

7) You can take that stupid, manipulative wife of yours and go away. We've been friends for 16 years, but you don't seem to give a shit about that. So, I'm done. Goodbye.

8) Yup, goodbye to you, too.

9) Thanks for at least understanding that my good qualities more than outweigh the bad ones.

10) Thank you for being my one true friend. We've been down a long road, you and me. Je t'aime.


----------



## cakeboy

I love to try new things, so I am going to take a flying fuck at a rolling doughnut. Fuck yes!


----------



## ObiWantsU

Mixed Nuts

1. You're so far away
2. And you, I don't think you exist
3. You there are very close but want to go so far away.
4. You I love because you always respond when I touch you the right way,
5. (4 cont'd) and your keyboard lights up
6. You let me masturbate to fantasies about you (as if you had a choice)
7. There is no #7
8. You cook the best beef stew I've ever had.
9. The larch
10. You'd let me keep going until the word maudlin was almost completely obscured.


----------



## penguin

1 You need to post more. I like your style and I miss reading your posts.
2 You need to post less.
3 I don't miss you at all.
4 I want you in my bed.
5 We need to have a weekend of drunken lesbian fun. (This is for several people)
6 We need to have a weekend of drunken fun watching Harry Potter. (This is also for several people)
7 I want your lingerie collection. Not just so I can get in your pants, either. 
8 You live too far away 
9 I wish I had your style, you always look amazing.
10 I really hope things get better for you.


----------



## Heyyou

1. "Cool story bro. STFU" might work for you, but it sounds like you are trying really hard to be rudely snarky.
2. I did not mean to be so rude.
3. Take care of that Camaro like it was your favourite girlfriend, please, i beg you.
4. I was doing the speed limit, WTF did you pull me over, a feather in your cap? (Yes.)
5. You made my ass hurt.
6. You are starting to take advantage of the fact that you cant see me, arent you. Well, have fun with that.
7. I have some spray for you called "RaidMAX" next up is the gel next up is the exterminator, so breed while you can.
8. You look better in blue than red my dear.
9. I would have gave you a paint job, you stupid unicorn.
10. A little bit to the right.. full throttle.. go baby go!

My first list. I like this thread.


----------



## djudex

penguin said:


> 1 You need to post more. I like your style and I miss reading your posts.



I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Zowie

1. Good lord, why AREN't you in my bed?!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> 1. Good lord, why AREN't you in my bed?!


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/5761/bedl.png[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Damn you, logic. And large map.


----------



## Heyyou

Lil BigginZ said:


>



LOL i like this. 






1. Yes, i did.
2. No, i didnt.
3. Thats a damn shame.
4. OMG!!
5. HA! Got you with the WD40. You really tried to run, too.
6. "No Ice," you ****. NO ICE! Do i need to show you how to make a soda with NO ICE? Its NOT THAT HARD!  (How did i express this? "Pardon me, may have a Coke with _no ice_ please?" I also didnt take a sip. I never do, if it has ice and i need new soda.)
7. I see you... my finger is on the WD40 button. Pop on out from under there again. You will be the fourth one today. 
8. Your service couldnt be better.
9. Why the hell are you all the way halfway around the world? 
10. If i had my car wed be there.


----------



## MrBob

1. I do wonder sometimes if you're for real...or whether this pretentiousness is all an act.
2. If we hung out I'd be worried I'd pee myself laughing.
3. You're a psychologist's wet-dream...and even the thought of this statement has turned you on. Pervert!
4. You are so getting it.
5. You're hotness almost intimidates me, but I'd still try it on given the opportunity.
6. Please, enough with the drama already.
7. You kind of make me want to be a better person.
8. No-one has ever made me laugh as much as you.
9. I actually despise you.
10. I knew what you were doing, but I wasn't being manipulated into taking the responsibility from you...coward.

It's a mix of DIMS and non DIMS people.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"3. You're a psychologist's wet-dream...and even the thought of this statement has turned you on. Pervert!"

Whaaaat? Is that wrong? :batting:


----------



## theronin23

MrBob said:


> 3. You're a psychologist's wet-dream...and even the thought of this statement has turned you on. Pervert!




Ooh...oh...oh no it's too much, I'm gonna....I'm gonna...hhhgggnnnn








Sorry....I got the idea and had to run with it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Taste The Rainbow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelocs

1. You will never give as much as you take. You will never notice this.
2. I *see* you, it's just not worth the effort to call you out on your shit.
3. You remind me why I wrote you all off.
4. You remind me why I let you all back in.
5. I find it hard to trust even your kindness.
6. You're so needy I can smell it. Everyone else can, too.
7. Relax, I don't want you. 
8. Cut your hair and grow some balls.
9. I'd rather stretch my p*ssy over a stump and let possums gnaw on it.
10. Thank you for noticing.

No dimmers. Some repeats.
That's all.


----------



## idontspeakespn

1. I miss you everyday, you have no idea. The world turned a little bit grey when you went away. 
2. You are amazing, I'm surprised you don't know it. Maybe you will soon.
3. Sometimes, I can't stand you. STFU!
4. I sort of knew what I was doing. You can call me a home-wrecker, it's justified.
5. Why did you add me on facebook? We don't talk anymore.
6. You're beneath me. I can't pretend to be friends with you anymore.
7. You are the only man who has touched my heart by laughter. Keep it up.
8. I did it, and I would do it again, I regret nothing.
9. I bought it just for you. Be appreciative! 
10. Your food is disgusting, you can't cook, STOP. TRYING.

Two Dimmers, the rest non Dimmers, some repeats.


----------



## Deanna

1. You are so selfish I'd rather drink a battery acid and alpaca piss daiquiri than remain friends. In my fantasies _you_ used to be the one getting the laced drink.
2. I miss listening to Ace of Base and practicing kissing. Now you have a baby and I am ashamed I violated her mother.
3. You are the waddling, jiggling, consistently gaining and pigging out epitome of sex on an overflowing buffet plate in my eyes, and you will never know because I am shy.
4. How to describe ridding my life of you? How about ... that peaceful moment after vomiting.
5. I don't care that we're family. I love my dog, not you.
6. I was more interested in the Casey Anthony trial than you. I just wanted to eat bagels and watch Baez make a douche of himself.
7. I don't know why I had my heart set on you. You never had it set on me.
8. I would have stuck around if I wasn't leaving. I could have fallen for you. You will make a delicious quarter-tonner.
9. You suck for not fighting for us.
10. The fact that you are college educated means nothing considering you "cant spel and punctuuate fer ur lifee"


----------



## thatgirl08

ONE. I'm happy I met you & I'm happy we dated. I'm sorry that I didn't feel like things could work out but I am really happy you're getting back together with C. She's a great girl and sooo much more compatible with you. I appreciate you guys making sure it was cool with me first, I really hope things work out for you guys 

TWO. I'm glad we're such good friends now.. sometimes we fight, sometimes you irritate the shit out of me but overall you've been a pretty good friend to me when no one else has been recently. So, thank you. Please don't forget me now that you're getting a new job!! (PS thanks for your job - I REALLY needed that promotion<3)

THREE. I tried to be the better person and I genuinely appreciate you reciprocating when you didn't have to. Even though I know we'll never be friends again, I'm really glad to say we're over the catty shit.. I'm glad we've both grown up enough that we can be adults to one another. 

FOUR. I'm really, really sorry I tried to get you to cheat on her with me last time I saw you. & I'm sorry for all of those times I helped you cheat on other people in the past (and those times you helped me cheat on him because that's NOT the person I am.) I'm sorry that I couldn't be what you want long term.. I know you wanted me to be a certain way but I just couldn't. I know you're way happier with her .. I'm glad I didn't commit because we'd both be miserable right now and I couldn't do that to you. I just hope that our past hasn't ruined our friendship forever. All I can promise is that I'll always be here for you. 

FIVE. I feel our friendship slipping through my fingers.. I feel us drifting farther and farther apart as you cling to him. I get it, you're in love.. what I don't get is why you can't split your time more evenly.. why you can't give me a few hours a week of just US time. We're best friends.. right? I just miss you. It's so ironic that we've never been so physically close as we have been the last few months, and yet we've never been so emotionally distanced. I want to say I'll be here when (if) this falls through, but I can't promise you that I'm going to wait around forever. Just give me a sign that you still care, please.

SIX. I like you. Like, REALLY like you. I had so much fun with everyone last night (and in the past few weeks), and I really want to spend some alone time with you. You're so cute.. you're so funny.. you're so .... mature. You're exactly what I need right now, so please let's make this work. PS you have me sick over here waiting for that message.. so get on with it please before I get a freaking ulcer.. can't take this stress!

SEVEN. I love going to your house for dinner because you're fun & I absolutely love your roommates and friends but damn you are a horrible freaking cook. If it's not raw, it's burnt. Let's order pizza next time. (<3 you anyway!)

EIGHT. I want to like you, and sometimes I do.. but sometimes you make it realllllllllly freaking hard to get along with you. I know you think you're funny but honestly, sometimes you're just really rude. & I know sometimes you think you're being edgy but you just really hurt peoples feelings, mine included. You're "I don't give a fuck who likes me or doesn't" attitude comes off as fake and defensive.. underneath it all, I really think you're hurting. I know what it's like to put up that tough exterior and be a bitch/asshole when inside you feel like shit.. I've been there, and every once in awhile I slip and I'm still that person. I wish I could tell you this, and tell you that this isn't the way to deal with it.. it doesn't solve anything. If anything it's going to distance you from people even more.. people only put up with that shit for so long before they write you off. I know from experience. Don't make that mistake because I think deep down you're a good person. I'm personally reaching the end of my rope with you and I think even S will someday.. don't lose her because I guarantee you'll spend the rest of your life regretting it because she is literally the best thing to happen to you.. she's a godsend for putting up with your shit.. don't ruin it now.

NINE. I'm glad we're closer now but I still feel like there's something missing. I don't know how to bridge that gap. I hope it's not too late. You were once the most important person in my life and although I know those days are over (and that that was bound to happen eventually) I still want to feel as close to you as I once did.

TEN. Please get better.. I don't know what I'll do with myself when you're gone. <3

I know mine was more long & drawn out than it was probably supposed to be but god, that felt good.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

1. I love you. Wherever I go, as long as you and our pup's there, I'm home. Doesn't matter how bad things might seem. With you, I can take on anything.

2. I adore you and your fag-candle.

3. You're a hypocritical twat with no sense of humour. If I'm too straightforward to you, it might mean I have too strong of a personality for you to handle. Don't like it? Try the 'see no evil, hear no evil, think no evil' and ignore me. It might work. Talking shit about me will only make you look the fool.

4. It disgusts me to the bone that you try to weave your web of pretty little lies to seem like good people while I cut straight through your bullshit and that you get all upset when I call you out on it.

5. You're an asshole. And still you manage to make me laugh.

6. To everyone else, you're the dirtiest of dirt. But I adore you, my darling twatwaffle <3

7. You can try so hard to be an ice-queen, but you always get puddy in my hands. Denying won't help you -insert evil laughter-

8. Bro, Y U MAD D< 

9. Bacon got shit on you. Unless I rub it all over you. Then you'd be god. And we would worship you with a monkeynut maraca in a Tiki made of jello

10. You're a perfectionist, pushing yourself harder than needed because you're never satisfied and always want the best of the best for others. Take some better care of yourself you twat.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Wooo Number 5 !


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Wooo Number 5 !



screw you, number 5 is totally me!


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> screw you, number 5 is totally me!



Nah, I am pretty sure you are number 3.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Nah, I am pretty sure you are number 3.



no way, if i'm not number 5 then i'm def number 1


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> no way, if i'm not number 5 then i'm def number 1



more like 11--Deluded


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

You're both silly twatwaffles <//<; With bacon.


----------



## littlefairywren

1. Stop it! You are not getting the turkey!
2. I miss the way you smell in the morning.
3. I drink a milkshake and you pop into my head...My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard 
4. You are just all kinds of crazy!
5. Yes. You are number 3.
6. I wish you all the happiness in the world. You are my sister on another continent, and I love you.
7. Let's share a cookie together.
8. Your an amazing woman and a true inspiration. The pic of you in white lace was stunning.
9. Not everyone is fooled by you. 
10. I'll cut your hair when I see you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

La la la la la!


----------



## CastingPearls

I love you too.


----------



## The Fez

going back to my post and trying to remember who each number was about was fun


----------



## BLK360

(Mixed on DIMS and outside people)

1.Come at me bro.
2.You are seriously the nicest asshole I've ever met and it would be a pleasure to hang with you.
3. I see you around, I dig the way you're a dick in only the best way, never talked conversed much though.
4. Seriously, Come at me bro.
5. I swear to god, I don't care if Walt Disney and Jim Henson were racist, I just want to be nostalgic for a little while dickhead.
6. Miss, we've only talked briefly but you are so nice while being a no bullshit kind of person, also still researching what it was that you mentioned.
7. Only talked once, but I feel like a dick head because you're cool, gonna PM you after this.
8. Drink the kool-aid already, or GTFO.
9. Wondering what you think of me decently often.
10. Come at me bro, let's fucking do this.


----------



## FishCharming

BLK360 said:


> (Mixed on DIMS and outside people)
> 
> 1.Come at me bro.
> 2.You are seriously the nicest asshole I've ever met and it would be a pleasure to hang with you.
> 3. I see you around, I dig the way you're a dick in only the best way, never talked conversed much though.
> 4. Seriously, Come at me bro.
> 5. I swear to god, I don't care if Walt Disney and Jim Henson were racist, I just want to be nostalgic for a little while dickhead.
> 6. Miss, we've only talked briefly but you are so nice while being a no bullshit kind of person, also still researching what it was that you mentioned.
> 7. Only talked once, but I feel like a dick head because you're cool, gonna PM you after this.
> 8. Drink the kool-aid already, or GTFO.
> 9. Wondering what you think of me decently often.
> 10. Come at me bro, let's fucking do this.



i'm coming at you bro! watch your brown eye cus this zucchini is lubed up and hot to trot! don't worry, i'll be gentle


----------



## BLK360

FishCharming said:


> i'm coming at you bro! watch your brown eye cus this zucchini is lubed up and hot to trot! don't worry, i'll be gentle



That's all I can ask. Btw, if you wouldn't mind, can you peel it first? I'm a bit of a germaphobe with things like that.


----------



## Melian

Some of these apply to multiple people. Hozay, I'll save you the paranoia: you're not on there 

1. If you're here to pick up women, why in the fuck would you have such a revolting username?
2. I'm so glad that you stopped posting - you were such a pathetic, attention-seeking slutbag.
3. Please, PLEASE stop posting pics. Sometimes I can't scroll by fast enough to avoid seeing them.
4. The sad, lonely guy act is repellent to intelligent women.
5. Der...go back to your fucking trailer. All of you.
6. I really can't tell if you're serious.
7. You look like Grimace, if Grimace was a condescending bitch.
8. Just because you're a fat guy, don't expect FFAs to be all over you. When your face looks like a diarrhea-soaked abortion, you should really try to develop a decent personality.
9. No ones cares about anything you have to say.
10. You are so fucking corny and lame. Whenever you describe your daily life, I have to pop a Zoloft or two.

You know, just the nice stuff.


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> Some of these apply to multiple people. Hozay, I'll save you the paranoia: you're not on there
> 
> 1. If you're here to pick up women, why in the fuck would you have such a revolting username?
> 2. I'm so glad that you stopped posting - you were such a pathetic, attention-seeking slutbag.
> 3. Please, PLEASE stop posting pics. Sometimes I can't scroll by fast enough to avoid seeing them.
> 4. The sad, lonely guy act is repellent to intelligent women.
> 5. Der...go back to your fucking trailer. All of you.
> 6. I really can't tell if you're serious.
> 7. You look like Grimace, if Grimace was a condescending bitch.
> 8. Just because you're a fat guy, don't expect FFAs to be all over you. When your face looks like a diarrhea-soaked abortion, you should really try to develop a decent personality.
> 9. No ones cares about anything you have to say.
> 10. You are so fucking corny and lame. Whenever you describe your daily life, I have to pop a Zoloft or two.
> 
> You know, just the nice stuff.



Don't hold back, say what you really think!

And I must be paranoid because I was thinking a few of them were me!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Some of these apply to multiple people. Hozay, I'll save you the paranoia: you're not on there
> 
> 1. If you're here to pick up women, why in the fuck would you have such a revolting username?
> 2. I'm so glad that you stopped posting - you were such a pathetic, attention-seeking slutbag.
> 3. Please, PLEASE stop posting pics. Sometimes I can't scroll by fast enough to avoid seeing them.
> 4. The sad, lonely guy act is repellent to intelligent women.
> 5. Der...go back to your fucking trailer. All of you.
> 6. I really can't tell if you're serious.
> 7. You look like Grimace, if Grimace was a condescending bitch.
> 8. Just because you're a fat guy, don't expect FFAs to be all over you. When your face looks like a diarrhea-soaked abortion, you should really try to develop a decent personality.
> 9. No ones cares about anything you have to say.
> 10. You are so fucking corny and lame. Whenever you describe your daily life, I have to pop a Zoloft or two.
> 
> You know, just the nice stuff.



I hate you. I was expecting something like, 10) I want to take you from behind! Just kidding hozay!! This one is about you!!

But that didn't happen, that shit only happens in the movies. :-(


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate you. I was expecting something like, 10) I want to take you from behind! Just kidding hozay!! This one is about you!!
> 
> But that didn't happen, that shit only happens in the movies. :-(



i know! i kept waiting for some comment about raping my face but nothing... wait, my face doesnt look like a diarreah soaked abortion, does it???


----------



## big_lad27

Melian said:


> Some of these apply to multiple people. Hozay, I'll save you the paranoia: you're not on there
> 
> 1. If you're here to pick up women, why in the fuck would you have such a revolting username?
> 2. I'm so glad that you stopped posting - you were such a pathetic, attention-seeking slutbag.
> 3. Please, PLEASE stop posting pics. Sometimes I can't scroll by fast enough to avoid seeing them.
> 4. The sad, lonely guy act is repellent to intelligent women.
> 5. Der...go back to your fucking trailer. All of you.
> 6. I really can't tell if you're serious.
> 7. You look like Grimace, if Grimace was a condescending bitch.
> 8. Just because you're a fat guy, don't expect FFAs to be all over you. When your face looks like a diarrhea-soaked abortion, you should really try to develop a decent personality.
> 9. No ones cares about anything you have to say.
> 10. You are so fucking corny and lame. Whenever you describe your daily life, I have to pop a Zoloft or two.
> 
> You know, just the nice stuff.



Most of these sound like they're aimed at me lol, I hope not :blush:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

UPDATED LIST: all Dims

1. You're annoying but I like you, sometimes...
2. You're funny as hell and great looking too.
3. I think of Beverly Hills Ninja whenever I see you post.
4. You need some kind of female repellent to keep the ladies off you.
5. This one is a follow up of #4, Must get you to teach me how to have ladies falling all over my nuts.
6. I'd hit it
7. I'd hit you too... with a truck
8. We should chill sometime and jam, maybe some other kind of illegal activity. 
9. If I ever decide to stalk someone IRL, you'd be it. lol 
10. It's been a while since we talked and I miss your text messages and the random pictures of what you're wearing today 

BONUS:
11. WE should totally chill sometime and play video games and get drunk
12. This girl has bigger balls then me living somewhere with the spiders looking like mini SUV's. uuuuggghhhhhh FUCK SPIDERS


----------



## WVMountainrear

Melian said:


> 7. You look like Grimace, if Grimace was a condescending bitch.



I'm tempted to throw on a purple shirt and take a picture of my gumdrop-like physique just to prove to everyone that this one must be me...




Lil BigginZ said:


> UPDATED LIST: all Dims
> 
> 1. You're annoying but I like you, sometimes...
> 2. You're funny as hell and great looking too.
> 3. I think of Beverly Hills Ninja whenever I see you post.
> 4. You need some kind of female repellent to keep the ladies off you.
> 5. This one is a follow up of #4, Must get you to teach me how to have ladies falling all over my nuts.
> 6. I'd hit it
> 7. I'd hit you too... with a truck
> 8. We should chill sometime and jam, maybe some other kind of illegal activity.
> 9. If I ever decide to stalk someone IRL, you'd be it. lol
> 10. It's been a while since we talked and I miss your text messages and the random pictures of what you're wearing today
> 
> BONUS:
> 11. WE should totally chill sometime and play video games and get drunk
> 12. This girl has bigger balls then me living somewhere with the spiders looking like mini SUV's. uuuuggghhhhhh FUCK SPIDERS



Hmm...must be a day for me and 7s...


----------



## Mordecai

I'm curious about when McDonald's phased out all the Ronald McDonald friends. Ronald is the last to go (I think he's being put out to pasture).


----------



## FishCharming

1~ you are totally my bestie. and you will be as long as you keep answering your phone 
2~ you are the only reason i would ever consider getting a passport. even if i didnt want to do horribly unspeakable things to your body i would still want to hang out with you
3~ you are the definition of class. end of story. all hail the queen!
4~ you are the whole package! smart, funny, hot and talented! it's a good thing you got snatched up or i would totally be all over you 
5~ you are embarrassingly gorgeous. seriously. that would totally be manageable if it weren't for you being so amazingly cool too. 
6~ if you ever need someone to practice massage techniques i totally volunteer!
7~ i would totally be your eastern european love slave! although i get the feeling my lust would totally end up overshadowed by my enjoyment of your company
8~ you dont talk enough. i know you have plenty to say so just do it!
9~ hahahahahahahaha! the reason you are on a no fly list is obvious. confining your awesome into an airplane would be like cramming a supernova into a pringles can. something is bound to explode!
10~ your mom is a twat. you are beautiful. and if i think so it has to be true since i'm an ego maniac 
11~ and you, my fiery haired goddess of glass. i save you for last since on a ten things list 11 is exceptional and that is exactly what you are, exceptional!


----------



## JulieD

1) I hope you realize that you are stuck with me for life. If I am lucky enough to ever get married, you will be my bridesman. I won't make you wear a dress, but you will wear pink. 

2) I think of you as a brother. Its number 3's fault in a way, that's a good thing. I love that you truly and generally care for me and my daughter. Thank you, you are amazing.

3) I think the world of you. Its such a shame that we can't physically live close, because sometimes I just want to invite you over for a cup of coffee and a good movie. I can't wait to actually meet you, I have a feeling that thinking the world of you isn't going to be enough.

4) You are the best creeper of dims that I know. I'm sorry that all of the assholes scared you away...well at least effected you to the point that its not worth posting anymore. Rep from you is a golden seal of approval. 

5) You are a rock star! I think you are naturally awesome, you don't even have to try. One day I'm going to call you and plan a visit out your way. We are going to hang out, smoke, and drink a little. We are just going to bug out and chill. Philly is only 2 hours away, seriously...monkeys throw poo farther then that. 

6) You are so hard core but soft and fuzzy at the same time, its great...if people are scared of you, fuck 'em...hell I wish more people were scared of me. Lucky bitch.

7) You really hurt my feelings. You threw me under the bus all for nothing. Its hard to get over something like that. I guess a lot of it is, is that I thought more of you then that, but now you are ruined for me, and that sucks. A lot.

8) I know you think I'm crazy, but I think you seriously should do drugs and have sex, lots of sex. What I'm trying to say is that you need to live a little, find out what you like and don't like out of life. Just because you were taught not to do something, doesn't mean that you have to always walk the straight and narrow. Live life in the fast lane, just make sure you pump your brakes every once in a while.

9) I see you as such a strong woman. The things you have had to deal with, and the things that you are still trying to cope with have made you strong. Some how, you have managed to stay beautiful and sincere during the rough ride. So dry your beautiful blues, lift your chin and know that you will prevail. I'm here if you need to talk, scream, or cry...I don't have any problem being your backboard.

10) I just don't like you very much. You really aren't that great, and I see straight through you. You don't impress me at all, I actually feel sorry for you. I have more to say, but its just not worth it. I have already wasted enough of my time on this...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> 1) I hope you realize that you are stuck with me for life. If I am lucky enough to ever get married, you will be my bridesman. I won't make you wear a dress, but you will wear pink.
> 
> 2) I think of you as a brother. Its number 3's fault in a way, that's a good thing. I love that you truly and generally care for me and my daughter. Thank you, you are amazing.
> 
> 3) I think the world of you. Its such a shame that we can't physically live close, because sometimes I just want to invite you over for a cup of coffee and a good movie. I can't wait to actually meet you, I have a feeling that thinking the world of you isn't going to be enough.
> 
> 4) You are the best creeper of dims that I know. I'm sorry that all of the assholes scared you away...well at least effected you to the point that its not worth posting anymore. Rep from you is a golden seal of approval.
> 
> 5) You are a rock star! I think you are naturally awesome, you don't even have to try. One day I'm going to call you and plan a visit out your way. We are going to hang out, smoke, and drink a little. We are just going to bug out and chill. Philly is only 2 hours away, seriously...monkeys throw poo farther then that.
> 
> 6) You are so hard core but soft and fuzzy at the same time, its great...if people are scared of you, fuck 'em...hell I wish more people were scared of me. Lucky bitch.
> 
> 7) You really hurt my feelings. You threw me under the bus all for nothing. Its hard to get over something like that. I guess a lot of it is, is that I thought more of you then that, but now you are ruined for me, and that sucks. A lot.
> 
> 8) I know you think I'm crazy, but I think you seriously should do drugs and have sex, lots of sex. What I'm trying to say is that you need to live a little, find out what you like and don't like out of life. Just because you were taught not to do something, doesn't mean that you have to always walk the straight and narrow. Live life in the fast lane, just make sure you pump your brakes every once in a while.
> 
> 9) I see you as such a strong woman. The things you have had to deal with, and the things that you are still trying to cope with have made you strong. Some how, you have managed to stay beautiful and sincere during the rough ride. So dry your beautiful blues, lift your chin and know that you will prevail. I'm here if you need to talk, scream, or cry...I don't have any problem being your backboard.
> 
> 10) I just don't like you very much. You really aren't that great, and I see straight through you. You don't impress me at all, I actually feel sorry for you. I have more to say, but its just not worth it. I have already wasted enough of my time on this...



I'm number nine, FO SHO!!! Suck it, everyone else!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Guys, I've been having the most horrible few days and your words have meant a lot to me. More than you'll ever really know. I love you. I mean it too.


----------



## Melian

big_lad27 said:


> Most of these sound like they're aimed at me lol, I hope not :blush:



They were actually ALL about FishCharming. I hate that guy


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> They were actually ALL about FishCharming. I hate that guy



that is it!!! there is only one way to resolve this: Pantless genital fencing! En Guard!!!


----------



## Heyyou

1. Im not sure what your obsession is with me, and though i am flattered, i need to request that you leave me be. All you are after is the _drama quotient._ You make me out to be this "loveable nutball on smack" that everybody hates, yet you dont leave whatever gripes with me be! You keep bumping them. Then your friends come, and do the same thing. So, in that, nothing has changed, WITH YOU. I responded, and in essence all i did was keep the smile on my face and politely request that you "ease up off it." Surely, you can do that. Because when i ask myself what kind of life someone has that you need to obsess about me in that manner, and constantly, and talk about me and be infatuated with me so much, the only conclusion i can reach is.. none at all.

2. I want my paycheck. You HAVE IT *IN THE OFFICE.* WHY you are withholding the one that covers the almost 10-hour night i worked May 26th into the 27t is beyond me. What is the need? What are you getting out of it? Is it personal satisfaction? You drive a Blue Kia Sorrento the othe rmanagers told me to look for your vehicle to know if you were there, but when i talked to you you were so rude. You should undrstand that its a consistent, soild 90 degrees and yeah im going to be sweaty biking 7 miles to see you when i ask about my pay. Now its REALLY needed, i have fines staring me in the face and i go to work later and EATING is an issue. And you all withold my check. What are you, jackasses? You cant withhold it forever, but, wow, talk about being made to feel worthless. Now, as the proverbial saying goes.. Screw you, pay me.

3. Im still deciding to call or write in regards to that debt. Writng involves venturing out in this heat, then i have to leave out at 6PM to go to work anyways. I maybe just have to, but yeah, please have mercy on my debt, i value my credit report.

4. Thanks for giving me the monthly rate.

5. When i get back on my feet, this Nikon Coolpix S550 is yours. Im just not "there" yet, but i will give it to you if it can help you take pics and make money. Thats how I am.

6. I cant wait to come to Virginia! (I wonder if someone who this isnt to will presume its to them. More than one person lives in VA.)

7. You were so thick yesterday.

8. Its crazy that all that rain you left can go away by the next day. I guess thats Florida heat for you.

9. I am so thankful that i was able to make it back to the gas staion in time and reclaim you, im not sure WHAT i would have done without you!

10. Ill have the Cheddarburger combo, thanks.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> that is it!!! there is only one way to resolve this: Pantless genital fencing! En Guard!!!



Er....do I get to use a strap-on?


----------



## AmazingAmy

This thread is turning me into a paranoid mess.


----------



## cakeboy

Melian said:


> Some of these apply to multiple people. Hozay, I'll save you the paranoia: you're not on there
> 
> 1. If you're here to pick up women, why in the fuck would you have such a revolting username?
> 2. I'm so glad that you stopped posting - you were such a pathetic, attention-seeking slutbag.
> 3. Please, PLEASE stop posting pics. Sometimes I can't scroll by fast enough to avoid seeing them.
> 4. The sad, lonely guy act is repellent to intelligent women.
> 5. Der...go back to your fucking trailer. All of you.
> 6. I really can't tell if you're serious.
> 7. You look like Grimace, if Grimace was a condescending bitch.
> 8. Just because you're a fat guy, don't expect FFAs to be all over you. When your face looks like a diarrhea-soaked abortion, you should really try to develop a decent personality.
> 9. No ones cares about anything you have to say.
> 10. You are so fucking corny and lame. Whenever you describe your daily life, I have to pop a Zoloft or two.
> 
> You know, just the nice stuff.




I will have your babies.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Some of these apply to multiple people. Hozay, I'll save you the paranoia: you're not on there
> 
> 1. If you're here to pick up women, why in the fuck would you have such a revolting username?
> 2. I'm so glad that you stopped posting - you were such a pathetic, attention-seeking slutbag.
> 3. Please, PLEASE stop posting pics. Sometimes I can't scroll by fast enough to avoid seeing them.
> 4. The sad, lonely guy act is repellent to intelligent women.
> 5. Der...go back to your fucking trailer. All of you.
> 6. I really can't tell if you're serious.
> 7. You look like Grimace, if Grimace was a condescending bitch.
> 8. Just because you're a fat guy, don't expect FFAs to be all over you. When your face looks like a diarrhea-soaked abortion, you should really try to develop a decent personality.
> 9. No ones cares about anything you have to say.
> 10. You are so fucking corny and lame. Whenever you describe your daily life, I have to pop a Zoloft or two.
> 
> You know, just the nice stuff.



I've never loved a post more in the history of dims.

If they're about me I'll have to put my head in an oven. Well, after I make and eat some banana bread, of course.

EDIT: If you painted me purple I'd look like Grimace


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AmazingAmy said:


> This thread is turning me into a paranoid mess.



totally off topic, and you don't have to be paranoid because this is about you. I like your avatar pic.


----------



## Heyyou

In no particular order:

1. How does THAT feel. 
2. Everything is not "all about you," missy. Get up off it.
3. I used to be sad about things like that, now i feel liberated.
4. "Im a rehabilitated man!"
5. Perfect timing.
6. Why did you pull that guy over? He was on a BIKE! *munches on pizza*
7. Oh THATS why you blew hot air, i had the dial turned the wrong way. Duh, stupid me.
8. Are you mad enough yet?
9. I wish you were closer.
10. Thank you for not being AS humid as days previous.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here goes, they are all over the map.

1. Your posts generally always make me laugh.

2. I would like to go out to a dive bar and get hammered with all of you.

3. Wow is all I can say. I find it hard to believe someone can be that dense. You have leaps of logic that would make Evel Fucking Knevel proud.

4. Some of you truly make me wish this was 15 years ago and I wasn't yet married.

5. When I see one of your posts I only read it because it makes me visibly angry and for some dumb reason I have always been the type person that sucks air in over an open nerve of a toothache.

6. Am I the only one that notices you seem to post a pic right after someone else does? It's ok, other folks can post some and get some positive feedback too. It doesn't take away from you.

7. Your intellect and wit along with your sarcasm always impresses me. You rock.

8. You are without a doubt someone that just strikes me as cool to hang out with and talk and laugh. You have a disturbed sense of humor that I dig, along with a strong sense of personal dignity.

9. You are seriously mental. Do you even realize how mental you are?

10. Quit whining. To quote Brando from The Godfather, "You can act like a man."


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Here goes, they are all over the map.
> 
> 4. Some of you truly make me wish this was 15 years ago and I wasn't yet married.
> 
> 
> 8. You are without a doubt someone that just strikes me as cool to hang out with and talk and laugh. You have a disturbed sense of humor that I dig, along with a strong sense of personal dignity.



*
#4 is ALL ABOUT ME, NO DOUBT.....thanks< I feel the same way 

#8 is ALL MELIAN...:bow: **
*


----------



## The Fez

This sub-forum is more fun than the rest

1. It irks me a bit that somebody in your position within the community is such a creep and general douche.

2. Kissing your ex before me while I'm standing right next to you is a pretty crappy thing to do. Helped me get over you at least.

3. I was considering avoiding the halloween bash this year as you creeped me out so much and I haven't met you yet. FEAR.

4. You, on the otherhand, are one of the reasons I'm going. And not even in a 'hurr lets have sex' way, you just seem like somebody worth getting to know

5. It pisses me off when you're overly creepy and/or obnoxious to others, but the worst part is trying to justify it with a mental disability. It's not an excuse, stop using it as one.

6. I fear for your well-being. I think a creep from the forum tracking you down stalker-style isn't that far fetched. Have fun with that one.

7. Yes, age is a relevant factor, and yes, you're too old for me. I'm probably a terrible boyfriend anyway so I wouldn't worry about it.

8. 'Do you like anal?' is not an appropriate chat up line, even if you know the girl as a friend you're asking. You're _terrible_. That said, it was fucking hilarious so bravo.

9. I'm not sure if you're trying really hard to appear to be 'edgy' by posting like a twat, or are just a huge twat. Either way you need to cut that shit out.

10. Tiaras are still out-dated.


----------



## rellis10

The Fez said:


> 10. Tiaras are still out-dated.



*Throws out newly bought Tiara*


----------



## FishCharming

The Fez said:


> This sub-forum is more fun than the rest



it's fun because all of the creepy FAs stay out. Let's keep it that way 

well, obviously not all of the creepy FAs... (talking about you Heyyou)


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> 5. Der...go back to your fucking trailer.....



I wish I could, man Palm Harbor has some nice ones. I know if I ever hit that lotto I'm getting one of them triple wides. Can you believe they have trailers three wide nowadays? You know what they say, you can't hide money.



Melian said:


> 9. No ones cares about anything you have to say.



This sounds just like something mom would say.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Er....do I get to use a strap-on?



no, no you do not. but it's cool, i get the feeling we're going to both win in the end


----------



## Goreki

I've been bottling up a little lately my loves, and some idiot shook the bottle today.

1. Bitch, you do not call me to teach you how to do something that I hav already taught you twice and then not listen to what I tell you. I know you find being rude a spiritual experience, but do not bring your religion to work with you. Moron

2. I know you want a better idea of what you're getting yourself into here, but do you really think you're prepared to deal with the fallout from that? Are you really willing to see just how much I can fuck things up?

3. I readily admit to having liked you in the past, but I never respected you. Why should I have? Nobody respects you, especially not you yourself. Everything you do is a desperate attempt to fill that chasm of self loathing you carry inside you.

4. Suck my monkey dick. Stop acting like a fucking little girl, and get your own life in order. I am not interested in your excuses, and I am not interested in being your emotional crutch. 

5. Yes, your glass castle is lovely. It's just a pity you built it on that fault line you deny exists. I'd happily pick up your pieces all day long, if you weren't so blithely self deluding. Having some dignity wouldn't hurt half as much as you think it would.

6. You know what? If you weren't a narcissistic, tedious, mankini wearing, furball lookalike with serious mental and emotional issues, three time my age, perverted, disgusting and just seriously fucked up in general... I still wouldn't have a crush on you.

7. You're boring, a user and a manipulator. Please stay out of my way, and I'll forget you exist. 

8. You smoke, eat macdonalds everyday, and douse yourself with sugar. And HOW do you think that your body is going to be a safe, healthy place for that baby you're planning with your boyfriends of six months? Yeah. idiot

9. You're all venom and deceit. get a fucking life.

10. I know it will end, I'm just hoping it ends fairly well. You're odd enough for me to have my eye on you incase you go psychotic. If you do, I'll step on your neck as soon as blink.


----------



## CastingPearls

fucking awesome


----------



## lovelocs

1. You know, if we were dogs, we could just sniff one another's butts. I'm still tempted...
2. One word never associated with psychopaths is "trivial." You could revolutionize psychology.
3. You can send out all the "promise packets" you want, no on really trusts you, and no one really should.
4. GETOFFHISNUTSGETOFFHISNUTSGETOFFHISNUTS!!!! It's most undignified.
5. This is high school shit, and I shouldn't have to worry, but everyone on up the chain is high school, too.


----------



## bremerton

this is an awesome thread idea and im glad lovelocs bumped it

1. we were basically inseperable for months until you got a bf and now i have to pull teeth to see you. not cool considering all i've done for you.

2. you're all i can think about and it needs to stop because i you've screwed me over again and again.

3. DON'T LOCK THE DEADBOLT WHEN YOUR ROOMMATE IS NOT HOME YET, PLEASE AND THANK YOU.

4. i love you but you overstay your welcome ALL the time and you repeat the same things over and over and over again. "i need to take a shower and go to my sister's house. i need to take a shower and go to my sister's house." then DO IT, LEAVE, and GIVE ME SOME KELLY TIME.

5. fuck everything about you, you are a soulless moneygrubber. please stop sticking your nose in other people's business. i feel sorry for your wife and kids, they seem cool.

6. underneath that nice-guy, big-teddy-bear facade is a manipulative, controlling asshole. hope you're having fun in your disgusting, crowded, shithole apartment. you're never going to get anyone as good as me again.

7. you make EVERYTHING about you and it is so obnoxious. also, i love how you say i talk too loud when i can feel the fucking vibrations in my body when you run your mouth.

8. stop making me clean up your poop and get a job. (that was for my cat)

9. thanks for taking my ex's side after we broke up and friend-dumping me. enjoy having zero friends because my ex was the one who was trolling you online that whole time.

10. i obviously expected you to take my ex's side, but you lost an awesome friend and i really miss talking to you.


jesus i'm bitter :blink:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bremerton said:


> this is an awesome thread idea and im glad lovelocs bumped it
> 
> 1. we were basically inseperable for months until you got a bf and now i have to pull teeth to see you. not cool considering all i've done for you.
> 
> 2. you're all i can think about and it needs to stop because i you've screwed me over again and again.
> 
> 3. DON'T LOCK THE DEADBOLT WHEN YOUR ROOMMATE IS NOT HOME YET, PLEASE AND THANK YOU.
> 
> 4. i love you but you overstay your welcome ALL the time and you repeat the same things over and over and over again. "i need to take a shower and go to my sister's house. i need to take a shower and go to my sister's house." then DO IT, LEAVE, and GIVE ME SOME KELLY TIME.
> 
> 5. fuck everything about you, you are a soulless moneygrubber. please stop sticking your nose in other people's business. i feel sorry for your wife and kids, they seem cool.
> 
> 6. underneath that nice-guy, big-teddy-bear facade is a manipulative, controlling asshole. hope you're having fun in your disgusting, crowded, shithole apartment. you're never going to get anyone as good as me again.
> 
> 7. you make EVERYTHING about you and it is so obnoxious. also, i love how you say i talk too loud when i can feel the fucking vibrations in my body when you run your mouth.
> 
> 8. stop making me clean up your poop and get a job. (that was for my cat)
> 
> 9. thanks for taking my ex's side after we broke up and friend-dumping me. enjoy having zero friends because my ex was the one who was trolling you online that whole time.
> 
> 10. i obviously expected you to take my ex's side, but you lost an awesome friend and i really miss talking to you.
> 
> 
> jesus i'm bitter :blink:



I think #2 is about me.


----------



## bremerton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think #2 is about me.



you've never screwed me over! 

or HAVE YOU


----------



## Surlysomething

I think #2 is about ME. Fuck off and quit hogging everyone, Josie.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think #2 is about me.


----------



## cakeboy

Surlysomething said:


> I think #2 is about ME. Fuck off and quit hogging everyone, Josie.



He can't. He's a dirty HOOR.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha. This made me LOL and i'm not a LOLer.







cakeboy said:


> He can't. He's a dirty HOOR.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fuck you! You have proven to me you are not a man at all, you're just a boy who got incredibly lucky at my expense. I will be the bigger person and because of that I'm better than you, but I'll make sure you always have the fear of me punching you in the fucking throat looming around so you don't think you got away with anything. I expected so much more from you; what should I expect from someone like you though?
I hate that you're a bitch, even when it's uncalled for. I want to say it's an act, but I'm not sure it is, I hope it is; at least if it's an act you have an excuse.
I hate and love that No matter what you do, I always come back.
I love that you genuinely care about me, and know me well enough to know the things that I like, without me ever actually vocalizing them myself.
I hate that I wanted to share so much with you and all I got in return was you telling me you weren't good enough for me. Next time, let me make that choice.
I like your nipples, I wish I could have seen more of them, but know I respect you for your mind as well as your body.
I hate that time zones keep us apart and make it difficult to speak more frequently.
I hate lists


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 6. I like your nipples, I wish I could have seen more of them, but know I respect you for your mind as well as your body.



And that, Hozay, is why I insist on keeping my nipple tassels on when we're Skyping.


----------



## JenFromOC

1. I used to hate you, but now I kinda think you're alright. When I stopped reading into everything you said/posted, I second guessed my desires to punch your lights out. So, I guess this is my way of saying....hey 

2. I hope you come through for me today. I'm hurting.

3. I'm so glad we're friends. One of the only positives to come out of Dims, I think lol

4. I wish I knew how you really feel about me. Instead of always just saying that you're happy, have no complaints, etc...I wish you'd really spill your guts about why you do the things you do.

5. You are the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in my entire life. I look at you and I am absolutely blown away by what I see. You are destined for greatness. (No Hozay, this one is not about you!)

6. You make me laugh. I don't think it's always on purpose, but LOLOLOL

7. I appreciate your sacrifices, but you're a pain in the ass. 

8. I worry about you. I miss your face around here.

9. I bet you still think about me when you're with her....or anyone else for that matter.

10. I don't know if you're crazy, or a liar, or completely honest...I haven't figured that out yet. That said, I really like you and I want you to know that things won't always be this way.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> 1. I used to hate you, but now I kinda think you're alright. When I stopped reading into everything you said/posted, I second guessed my desires to punch your lights out. So, I guess this is my way of saying....hey
> *We've had out differences, but I agree. Hey back at you*.
> 2. I hope you come through for me today. I'm hurting.
> *I'm a call or text away. *
> 3. I'm so glad we're friends. One of the only positives to come out of Dims, I think lol
> *I've heard this before. *
> 4. I wish I knew how you really feel about me. Instead of always just saying that you're happy, have no complaints, etc...I wish you'd really spill your guts about why you do the things you do.
> *I tell you all the time, jus listen to me. *
> 5. You are the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in my entire life. I look at you and I am absolutely blown away by what I see. You are destined for greatness. (No Hozay, this one is not about you!)
> *Don't lie, I knew this was about me by the fifth word. *
> 6. You make me laugh. I don't think it's always on purpose, but LOLOLOL
> *I try. *
> 7. I appreciate your sacrifices, but you're a pain in the ass.
> *I'm glad you notice them*.
> 8. I worry about you. I miss your face around here.
> *I've been absent yes, but you know how to get ahold of me*.
> 9. I bet you still think about me when you're with her....or anyone else for that matter.
> *I think you meant you still think about me, and I'm flattered. *
> 10. I don't know if you're crazy, or a liar, or completely honest...I haven't figured that out yet. That said, I really like you and I want you to know that things won't always be this way.
> *I'm fucking crazy*



Please see above for all the answers to ALLL your ponderings.


----------



## MrBob

1. Give me my coat back already. Losing that is one of several things I regret about seeing you.

2. It would never work out between us...but god, we'd have a good time before we worked that out.

3. Why did you only want me when I was with another girl? You could have me now but probably will wait until I'm spoken for again....just dumb.

4. You are so sweet I could get diabetes just from looking at you.

5. Get over yourself...you're really not impressing anyone.

6. Let's get drunk and make some bad decisions. 

7. You are the one that got away...such a shame you were a bit unhinged.

8. We seriously need to go on a jack-fuelled bender of epic proportions.

9. When you're older I will not tire of reminding you the number of times I had to wipe your arse for you.

10. Stop acting the tough guy. Most of your friends loath being around you these days.


----------



## Pandasaur

1. When you write you are so articulate and I feel inferior so I dont say anything to you so I dont sound or look stupid. Its mainly my insecurities, no fault but my own.

2. Youre so cute, but I would never tell you that. 

3. I love youbut I want to strangle you, were like siblings.

4. If you were so secure with yourself then you would not have to lie about your escapades, I do pity you sometimes

5. Drama seems to follow you wherever you go, I cant take it, and this is why I dont invite you to go dancing with me anymore. Youre 26.grow up

6. I am angry with you for not responding, I thought we connected, apparently not. I know I am socially awkward, if I said something offensive you need to tell meits how I learn 

7. I wish you would stop using my coffee creamer.its mine

8. Since you have been dieting you have been acting like a psycho. Its great you are doing what you want.but stop assuming I want to follow in your footsteps 

9. Youre so smart but when it comes to men you seem so.stupid. Having a boyfriend will not make or break you. Learn to be lonely and love yourself.

10.You are my shero


----------



## spiritangel

1. Sometimes I want to tell you things so badly but have to bite my tongue because some things just wont stick or even be understood until your ready to hear them

2. It amazes me how far and wide your friendship circle is, In the past 2 weeks I have met two people who know like and respect you I am proud of you kid even if you did lie to me about how long you were with him.

3. I really am still not sure your that interested time will tell I guess.

4. Your inner strength and beauty is astonishing I just wish you could see that and learn that you are worth far more than being on the 'clearance rack'

5. I am so touched at your generosity and that even after all the hills and valleys we can still call each other friend.

6. You make Monday so much fun I will miss getting to banter with you twice a day the sacrafice for going the whole day means you no longer have to pick me up of an afternoon. Plus I think your pretty good looking.

7. I wish you could see how truly beautiful you are and would stop saying how fat and horrible you look, You are one of the most beautiful women I have ever met you do so many amazing things for other people. Surgery is not the way to go.


8. I am so grateful for your friendship and support. Have a wonderful time in India. 

9. I am so touched by the gift and your friendship. I truly never expect other people to buy me anything but that was extra special because I have wanted it for so long. You are beautiful, amazing and I love and adore you

10. I know your young but I wish you would stop going back to him and realise your worth so much more than what he is offering you.


----------



## Librarygirl

1. I love the way you look into my eyes so that I forget everything else and the way I feel like I want to be close to you. You make me feel at once like an attractive woman and a giggly teenager.

2. I think you're an amazing friend and it was a lucky day back at secondary school that I met you. You've always been there for me even when you've had lots going on. And you know all my embarrassing secrets.

3. Talking to you this past month has been wonderful as you've reminded me of aspects of myself I'd almost forgotten. You are so interesting and interested and challenge me intellectually as well as being incredibly sweet and funny. I love your enthusiasm.

4. I hate that you are so negative all the time. I feel bad that you're not happy, but do you have to be so miserable and horrible about everything??

5. I love your cheeky comments and reps (this could actually apply to several friends on here, but Sasquatch! and Hozay, this might well be about you, lol!)

6. You are a great friend and colleague as you get my sense of humour and we can feel like we're working in a sitcom together! And you are the one sane one when all our other colleagues are driving me mad!

7. I don't like the person you really are and feel slightly sick that I didn't see through you or trust my instincts long long ago. I can only be glad that this whole experience has made me a stronger, more confident person and I can now truly appreciate being free and happy.

8. I love our philosophical chats and your calmness and wisdom. You've made me think about things in a way I haven't since I was an over-enthusiastic sixth form student. You are immensely kind in an understated, thoughtful way.

9. I love the way you've made me feel passionate about my job again and inspired me to do the very best I can.

10.Dear boss, I love that you have changed and become so much nicer. Please don't flip back - if this is you being happy, I want you to stay happy!


----------



## biglynch

1. You are not a bad person, you just make bad decisions.

2. Believe your hype!

3.Don't believe your hype you are a dick.

4. It would be easy to say it didn't happen but it did grow up.

5. Cheers buddy, you helped me out big time. 

6. This might actually work if you relax... RELAX!

7. I miss nothing more than you. 

8. Say when, and if i can be i will be there. Lets have some real fun.

9. The JD is waiting 

10. If you put mostly naked pics on FB, don't act shocked when people make comments about you being basically naked.


----------



## cakeboy

biglynch said:


> 10. If you put mostly naked pics on FB, don't act shocked when people make comments about you being basically naked.



Sorry, I'm a dirty hoor


----------



## The Dark Lady

1. You make every day of my life a dream. There're still times all too often when I stop & wonder if I died in a car crash months & months ago, because I still can't believe I was able to inspire in you the same feeling you inspired in me.
2. I don't know if we'll be saying goodbye for the last time sometime next year or the year after, but I think we'll be able to keep in touch on the other side regardless. We taught each other that much magic, after all.
3. I still get flashes of your thoughts sometimes. And of your heartaches, too. I dread to imagine that you haven't stopped sharing in mine either.
4. Thank you for being the breath of freedom that liberated me from his poison. I try every day to pay you back a little at a time. You deserve to be treated with the equanimity & sense of justice you give to everyone else, & I want to crush the ones on whom your good will is wasted.
5. I threaten you because I can see how fragile your high horse's clay ankles are. There's not a motive in your head I can't see clearly. Not a single snide remark that doesn't expose your fragile little insecurities. I know where every weak point in your psyche is, & I know you won't ever forget it.
6. You're a pepperoni pizza party of a person, & every encounter with you is a celebration! Confetti & glitter trail in your wake wherever you go. You brighten everything you're around, & I truly am a more fortunate person for having you in my life.
7. I told you once that we were both exactly alike. Of course, I didn't mean alike in _every _way. Just the most important one: we both value the same thing above everything else. You were so angry that I called you on that. You were flailing in rage for months after you realized I knew the real you, that you couldn't hide it from me. 
8. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting some kind of trophy in the Hereafter for being the only person who's ever truly offended you that much. It almost makes me feel like some lame kind of badass, in a way.
9. You know what I want most. May we never be parted.
10. You're an oversexed cunt & I hate you as much as I love you, but you're still my wife forever & I gave you the final spot in honor of that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> 1. I love the way you look into my eyes so that I forget everything else and the way I feel like I want to be close to you. You make me feel at once like an attractive woman and a giggly teenager.
> 
> 5. I love your cheeky comments and reps (this could actually apply to several friends on here, but Sasquatch! and Hozay, this might well be about you, lol



I feel both honored and sexually gratified having made your list twice. Right back at your sugar hips.


----------



## lovelocs

1. So *THAT'S* why the bear spit you out...
2. For better or worse, you make every day a sophomore Groundhog Day type experience (TM).
3. I guess it's really over (sick joke, I know).
4. People who routinely fuck over other people are doomed to be insecure.
5. You shat where you eat. Deal with it.
6. Your dad is cool as hell- I see where you get it from.
7. I feel bad for you, but I feel worse for your kid. He'll be in his 40's before he knows what hit him.
8. I love the fact that you don't even talk to me.
9. You're evil with a thin veneer of crazy. I rebuke thee.
10. Thanks for the reality testing.


----------



## Victoria08

This is a great idea for a thread. 

1. I get butterflies when I see a PM from you in my inbox
2. You are so adorable!
3. I wish you were online more often
4. Fuck You
5. It took a while, but you've made me realize that not everything I see in the mirror is bad - in fact, it's kinda-sorta-beautiful.
6. Every time you post, I want to punch you in the face
7. I wish you could see that you deserve to be loved
8. I miss you
9. I'm sorry it got that far, but you really have no one to blame but yourself
10. I don't know where I stand with you...it's frustrating


----------



## Cobra Verde

1) Please come back, I swear I'll never make fun of Canada again
2) Hey. So I just read (in open-mouthed horror) all 10+ pages of the [redacted] thread and you're the worst fucking person who ever lived. Ted Bundy would be appalled at the lack of empathy or basic human decency you showed in using the occasion of a bunch of little boys getting [redacted] to piss and moan for MONTHS on end about how it affected _you _and your tuition and your class schedule and your inability to find a parking space and how unjust it was for everyone to be so mean to poor Coach [redacted] just because he enabled a pederast for over a decade. You're what would happen if Pol Pot and the ugly blonde girl who made fun of her Japanese classmates trying to get in touch with family members in Japan after the tsunami had a kid and it was raised by Jame Gumb. There is no STD awful enough for you.
3) 1600+ posts and every single fucking one of them is responding to a girl's picture with some variation of "You're so beautiful". You're the fucking worst. Women laugh at you behind your back. Also, Jaques Tati fucking sucked and your ancestors took it up the ass from Hitler.
4) It's really inspiring to hear you talk so passionately about the Sandy Hook tragedy and how we need to make sure things like this never happen again...you know, when you're not too busy murdering children in foreign countries with drone strikes you big-eared fucking turd.
5) I want to fuck you.
6) I really really want to fuck you.
7) See above.
8) See 5, 6 & 7.
9)^
10) 8=======D (())


----------



## spiritangel

1. I really need to see you its been far far to long

2. If bitch slapping an old busy body who couldnt see how uncomfortable she was making me with all her you need to have barriatric surgery talk was not a jailable offence I would have bitchslapped you into a coma

3. Just because you did it that way does not mean I should

4. There is such a thing as to much going on at once I appreciate you like to be busy but this stuff has all fallen at the worst time when I have other deadlines and things that need to be done and an opportunity it would almost kill me to miss out on as I could not apply last year

5. I hope I never have to see you or have another appointment with you again I am still gobsmacked at how you behaved last week and am seriously thinking of filing a formal complaint

6. I love your enthusiasm and cheerfulness but at some point we will actually need our own class resoursces

7. I miss you whipping my butt at Dominos and hate how stressed you are wish you were closer and i could do something to cheer you up

8. I really am very happy for you both. (and also think its about bloody time)

9. All I could think when you were talking to me when I found out who you were was please find someone else to talk to you sick creep

10. You are one of the Highlights I love chatting to you your such a together young lady.

hmmm I could easily go over 10 today and just fyi not one of these is about any of my dims friends


----------



## loopytheone

1. I love you but dear god if you make one more comment about his weight...

2. I shouldn't pick favourites within my family but you are my best friend.

3. You will always be my naughty little secret. 

4. I never believed in love or desire until I met you. I could drown in your beautiful eyes.

5. I'm sorry I haven't contacted you, I worry that we will drift apart forever but I will do my best not to let that happen.

6. The reason we never talk anymore is because I hate being used as your fetish outlet and not your friend.

7. I'm glad to have you back as a friend even if that wasn't a very subtle way of telling me so...

8. I'm glad you went away. If you had stayed with me I would never have met him.

9. You're annoying and I'm a little jealous of you talking to him...

10. If you like me so much then why don't you try and talk with me properly?


----------



## CastingPearls

God I missed this thread. It makes me so happy.


----------



## sophie lou

1. I don't want to hate you but i hate that you have to try and control every part of my life

2. I love you for being you. I'm sorry i pushed you out of my life because i met someone. I just got so loved up i didn't notice you slipping away. I never meant to treat you like that and i would give anything to have things back the way they were 

3. I hate that you pretended to be my friend then went behind my back and told xxxxxx everything i have been doing 

4. I love you because even though we don't live together yet it feels like you are always with me. You taught me to like myself and ignore his criticisms 

5. I love you because even with you being the opposite side of the world you have always made me feel special and stuck by me these past three years regardless 

6. I love you because even though we have never met you take me for who i am. If i am down you make me smile. If i am happy you make me laugh. If i am playful you join right in and when i need someone to listen you are there

7. He is my friend and i hate you for taking him for granted. All you do is use him and lead him on. You fill him with empty promises and then break his heart

8. I hate you for making me feel that every choice i make is the wrong one and constantly judging me 

9. I love you for showing me that life can be fun and i can be myself 

10. I hate myself for letting you go and not understanding how much you meant to me until it was too late


----------



## cakeboy

1. I like you and you look great in those yoga pant/ass-grabby things you wear. Let's make a human pretzel.
2. I'm majorly offended by the fact that you didn't laugh when I told you the story of how I death-farted in the library and four hot co-eds walked into a cloud of despair and began looking at each other accusingly. 
3. I always suspected you were special needs, but when I saw you in that hockey helmet on Instagram everything just...fell into place for me.
4. You're smoking hot and your pictures make me go into second puberty every time you post them. 
5. Not only do you look like the love child of Tom Petty and a retarded Basset Hound's asshole, you are proof that Darwin was on bath salts. 
6. I like you. Nothing sexual or whatever, I just want to watch Star Wars with you and feed you cupcakes. Fucking adorbs.
7. If I got you a hammer and a bag of sand, would you please pound that sand right up your impossibly-tight ass? 
8. Wanna go halves on a bastard?
9. We are two halves of the same sarcastic, world-weary asshole. *hugs*
10. I miss you on here. Tits.


----------



## Amaranthine

Re-reading this entire thread convinced me I should resurrect it for a bit! And my slight need to rant. 

*The Negatives!*

1. You're actually the reason I felt like making a list. I have no idea who you are and I never will. But redundant, trite posts like yours make me wonder what kind of person you are in real life. Would showing some sort of personality kill you, or do you just lack one altogether? 

2. Despite the fact that we have a good time when we hang out, I like you less and less by the day. Your gross over-confidence makes me root for your failure and smirk when it actualizes. The fact that you think you deserve more of my attention just deters me from talking to you. And I can't believe you thought your reckless impulsiveness was a feather in your cap. I won't be surprised if you one day get arrested and/or severely beaten. 

3. It's nearly impossible to creep me out. And you creep me the fuck out. Sure, you're nice enough when you talk to me - but you only get to talk to me because you purposely hang around places I can't avoid going to. Which you have no other reason to be at. O_O

4. You seemingly expected me to be automatically interested in you. Ha. Ahaha. Seriously, I have no interest in flirting with you and you're bad at it anyway. 


*The Positives!*

5. While you don't really post here anymore, you've managed to become one of my best and most consistent friends. I appreciate our awesome, often ridiculous conversations. I figured I'd include this because of the likelihood of you checking this thread to see what I posted 

6. I really enjoyed conversing with you. You're a good mix of articulate and intriguing, and I find that to be all too rare. 

7. I often find myself wishing the best for you. You're strong in personality and spirit, and I can admire that. 

8. I enjoy talking to you far more than I let on. You're really wonderful.

9. Occasionally, I'm fairly sure I'd like to be you. 

10. I can usually get a good conception of people, but you're definitely an exception. Like, completely. Not that a little mystery is bad. It's a nice change of pace!


Clearly, some are non-Dims. But how many?! And a number actually fit more than one person.

And I have to pepper in an exclusive couple of "Goddamn you're sexacious"s.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Re-reading this entire thread convinced me I should resurrect it for a bit! And my slight need to rant.
> 
> *The Negatives!*
> 
> 1. You're actually the reason I felt like making a list. I have no idea who you are and I never will. But redundant, trite posts like yours make me wonder what kind of person you are in real life. Would showing some sort of personality kill you, or do you just lack one altogether?
> 
> 2. Despite the fact that we have a good time when we hang out, I like you less and less by the day. Your gross over-confidence makes me root for your failure and smirk when it actualizes. The fact that you think you deserve more of my attention just deters me from talking to you. And I can't believe you thought your reckless impulsiveness was a feather in your cap. I won't be surprised if you one day get arrested and/or severely beaten.
> 
> 3. It's nearly impossible to creep me out. And you creep me the fuck out. Sure, you're nice enough when you talk to me - but you only get to talk to me because you purposely hang around places I can't avoid going to. Which you have no other reason to be at. O_O
> 
> *4. You seemingly expected me to be automatically interested in you. Ha. Ahaha. Seriously, I have no interest in flirting with you and you're bad at it anyway. *
> 
> 
> *The Positives!*
> 
> *5. While you don't really post here anymore, you've managed to become one of my best and most consistent friends. I appreciate our awesome, often ridiculous conversations. I figured I'd include this because of the likelihood of you checking this thread to see what I posted
> 
> 6. I really enjoyed conversing with you. You're a good mix of articulate and intriguing, and I find that to be all too rare. *
> 
> 7. I often find myself wishing the best for you. You're strong in personality and spirit, and I can admire that.
> 
> *8. I enjoy talking to you far more than I let on. You're really wonderful.
> 
> 9. Occasionally, I'm fairly sure I'd like to be you.
> *
> 10. I can usually get a good conception of people, but you're definitely an exception. Like, completely. Not that a little mystery is bad. It's a nice change of pace!
> 
> 
> Clearly, some are non-Dims. But how many?! And a number actually fit more than one person.
> 
> And I have to pepper in an exclusive couple of "Goddamn you're sexacious"s.



1 negative, 4 positive...I'll take this as a win. This was a very nice list of me.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 1 negative, 4 positive...I'll take this as a win. This was a very nice list of me.



Even now you won't admit to stalking me around Buffalo? 



11. Your modesty never fails to stun me. In truth, all the positives were about you. And the white text. If you reverse the gist of most of the negatives, those too.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> 11. Your modesty never fails to stun me. In truth, all the positives were about you. And the white text. If you reverse the gist of most of the negatives, those too.










PM me the identity of #5 so's I know who to avoid, I have zero patience for silliness.


----------



## spiritangel

how i have missed this thread 3 cheers for Aramanthine for bringing it back to life 


1. You may have the most amazing baby blues that burn into my soul but you also have a girlfriend and should act like it.

2. You seem sweet but seriously I need someone I can have a great conversation with not a series of single lines or words

3. I do not even know how to process you, you seem convinced we should date even though your in the process of becomming a woman and I have told you point blank I am not into women. I have treated you with kindness and compassion please don't mistake that for interest.

4. You are a positive light that reminds me of just how lucky I am and that Love is possible even in the darkest places

5. Your never give up attitude inspires me more than you know (this actually applies to at least 5 people)

6. I think it's funny you thought your fantasies involving me would shock me I think if you had any clue about that side of me you would die of shock

7. I am so glad you are a part of my life, now could you both do me a favour next time we are together and PUT THE BLOODY PHONE AWAY!!! seriously it would be nice to do something with phones off the table for a change

8. You make me glad I stepped out of my comfort zone

9. Hot, nerdy, sexy and articulate of course your taken 

10. I so wish I could help you more, do more to make life just a little bit sweeter you have been through so much and deserve more than the crummy lot you have been given.


A mix of dims and non dims just to confuse you and a few of these apply to more than one person


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> *The Positives!*
> 
> 5. While you don't really post here anymore, you've managed to become one of my best and most consistent friends. I appreciate our awesome, often ridiculous conversations. I figured I'd include this because of the likelihood of you checking this thread to see what I posted
> 
> 6. I really enjoyed conversing with you. You're a good mix of articulate and intriguing, and I find that to be all too rare.
> 
> 7. I often find myself wishing the best for you. You're strong in personality and spirit, and I can admire that.
> 
> 8. I enjoy talking to you far more than I let on. You're really wonderful.
> 
> 9. Occasionally, I'm fairly sure I'd like to be you.
> 
> 10. I can usually get a good conception of people, but you're definitely an exception. Like, completely. Not that a little mystery is bad. It's a nice change of pace!
> 
> 
> Clearly, some are non-Dims. But how many?! And a number actually fit more than one person.
> 
> And I have to pepper in an exclusive couple of "Goddamn you're sexacious"s.




I am appropriating a few of these for myself whether you like it or not. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## ODFFA

1. You two make me so happy. You ridiculously cute providers of oxytocin you!

2. I've given you some perspective, eh? I'm afraid to ask >.< Don't worry, you've given me some too....

3. One can only say 'no' politely so many times. You just don't understand boundaries at all and I'm done.

4. I say 'gorgeous' a lot because it just feels like the most all-encompassing complimentary word, but I want you to know that hot, incredible, strapping, yummy and sexy as hell apply too. I should use those more often :happy:

5. You sounded disappointed that I was genuinely happy to hear you're no longer single. What do you want me to do? Pine over you forever like I did even while we were still 'together'? Naaah. Goodbye and be happy, dude.

6. Please, please let's not regress to how things were a few years back. You've been doing so well. Seriously, I know it's hard, but I need you to keep it together this time.

7. Thank you for seeing this week what no one else did and for validating how I was feeling.

8. It's astounding how much better you always make me feel when I confide in you about something. You are absolutely wonderful inside and out.

9. You make it surprisingly easy for me to be myself even though I envy you in many ways. I've learned a crazy amount from you.

10. You are one of the two most incredible men I've even known. The other is my deceased uncle Chris. You have a big, beautiful heart just like he did.


----------



## Esther

1. There are no words for how much I admire your strength, courage and grace.

2. I wish you knew how much better you are than all of this.

3. Thank you for supporting my dreams and believing in me, even when it hurt you to see me go.

4. Why are you still here? You've done enough damage. Fuck off, preferably forever.

5. I miss you, but I'm glad you're having adventures while you're still young.

6. You are better to me than I deserve.

7. Please give me space. I need time to be sure. Why don't you understand this?

8. You are a lovely girl, but you hang out with the worst people! PLEASE stop letting everyone take advantage of you!

9. You haven't changed.

10. I'm so sorry I wasn't home to say goodbye. I will regret it for the rest of my life.


----------



## ODFFA

1. Its not that I dont trust your care, and especially your character. Its my own lovability I end up doubting at times. (Im sure you know why.)

2. Even though youre amazing, I know what would have happened if Id entertained any feelings. No thanks.

3. Thank you for everything youve taught me. Even though this is where we part ways, Ill have this new awareness with me forever.

4. I miss hanging out with you more than you know. I just cant do the Christian thing with you anymore and I refuse to pretend. 

5. Fake bitch pride can be kind of cutesy and entertaining, but the real thing? And allll the time, really?! Get over yourself.

6. Despite what I said in no. 1, I am rebuilding that faith slowly, and youre helping more than youll ever know. Granted, you still make me weak at the knees and that _is_ a little scary.

7. Im done feeling guilty. You got way past even, and did a good deal of damage. I hope youre happy (no, really.) But I also hope I never see you again.

8. Lord knows I dont want to be anything like you. But knowing what I _dont_ want is only semi-helpful. Let the journey of discovery begin!

9. Your ass does not love that chair half as much as you think it does. 

10. Aha! Yoooou! Now there are some qualities Id like to emulate. But watching you live your life is only semi-helpful too. Lets _do_ this...........*gulp*


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A mix of Dims and non-Dims...but mostly Dims 

1. I used to think you were sweet. The kind of person I was happy to have as a friend. But you changed. You are selfish, judgmental, and sometimes even mean. That makes me sad.

2. I would have died for you. I gave you my everything and you threw it all away. Why wasn't I good enough for you? It's too late now.

3. I'm sorry you don't understand. Maybe you should grow up, put your big boy pants on and see what a lousy person you really are.

4. Please respect me and stop treating me like a piece of meat. 

5. I wish you understood me and saw things through my eyes.

6. All I want to do is put a smile on your face and make you happy. All I want to do is love you. All I want is for you to see me the way I see you.

7. Thanks for the advice, you're a sweetheart, but I still don't trust you completely. 

8. I loved you once. You loved me too. Then you found her. You still talk to me. You tell me you want me to move there but you can't make me any promises because of her. What kind of fool do you take me for?

9. I hate that you are so angry, lazy, and regretful. You get one chance at life, so starting living it. Geesh! 

10. Remember our first kiss? The way you held me in your arms? Yea, I do too. It's all I ever dream about.


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Pretty lady, there is so much here between the lines it is breaking my heart ...


----------



## lille

A mix of Dims and non-Dims

1. I'm trying to be a better friend, it's just hard when you don't really put in the effort either.
2. I miss talking to you.
3. I'm still not quite sure how I feel about you.
4. I agree with most everything you say but I'd feel like a creepy stalker if I repped all your posts.
5. I don't know what happened.
6. You make me doubt that I'm worth more than my body.
7. I want to be friend with you.
8. I wanted to like you, but you seem kind of bitchy.
9. I don't know why people like you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I love this thread and I'm glad it's back up. I was going to make this all about one person but have decided against that. Also these are all dims, and one of them is probably about you! I never saw the point of posting non-dims people because they'll never see this, but I guess I can understand that it's a bit cathartic to get it all out there. 


You're fucking amazing. I tell you all the time and you don't seem to believe me, but it's true. Also, everone agrees with me.
You are ALSO amazing. You were there for me when things were the shittiest. I can share anything with you and you've always got an answer. In fact, you ARE die antwoord.
You are not amazing. Every problem you have is end-times. No matter what happens you've got some sort of negative response. Things aren't as bad as you think they are, gain some perspective.
You raise the ire in my like no one else, but I am truly trying to be a better person and co-exist with you.
The only things you share are superfluously pretentious and it's kind of lame. Nobody knows who you are, you are mein enemy. I will win.
I'm PRETTY sure you're more invested than your partner and that sucks. There's no telling you or trying to warn you though, because you know everything. I hope I am wrong. It'd make me so happy.
Back to you #1, Thank you as well for always being there to share anything with. You are literally my favorite person and it's kind of scary how much I look forward to talking to you every day. I'd say it's a routine, but that makes it sound like it's boring. It's the furthest thing from boring; it's the highlight of my day, every day.
And you, you're amazing too. I don't know if you'll read this, but you were the first to show me the meaning of what I feel is a completely open friendship. Nobody will ever take away "birthday" level excitement, cold sheet dancing or the amazing level of shit talking we can do.
I wish you and I talked more, when we do it's fantastic and I love every moment of it. I love that I can hear about your work and be completely blown away, while being just as fascinated by your poop&fart jokes. Also, I like your boobs.
 I like your boobs too #1


You're fucking amazing. I tell you all the time and you don't seem to believe me, but it's true. Also, everyone agrees with me.


----------



## Surlysomething

I hate these lists. Haha.

What if? ME? No. Can't be. I DON'T WANT TO THINK ABOUT IT. I'm such an asshole. 

I need more coffee.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love this thread and I'm glad it's back up. I was going to make this all about one person but have decided against that. Also these are all dims, and one of them is probably about you! I never saw the point of posting non-dims people because they'll never see this, but I guess I can understand that it's a bit cathartic to get it all out there.
> 
> 
> You're fucking amazing. I tell you all the time and you don't seem to believe me, but it's true. Also, everone agrees with me.
> You are ALSO amazing. You were there for me when things were the shittiest. I can share anything with you and you've always got an answer. In fact, you ARE die antwoord.
> You are not amazing. Every problem you have is end-times. No matter what happens you've got some sort of negative response. Things aren't as bad as you think they are, gain some perspective.
> You raise the ire in my like no one else, but I am truly trying to be a better person and co-exist with you.
> The only things you share are superfluously pretentious and it's kind of lame. Nobody knows who you are, you are mein enemy. I will win.
> I'm PRETTY sure you're more invested than your partner and that sucks. There's no telling you or trying to warn you though, because you know everything. I hope I am wrong. It'd make me so happy.
> Back to you #1, Thank you as well for always being there to share anything with. You are literally my favorite person and it's kind of scary how much I look forward to talking to you every day. I'd say it's a routine, but that makes it sound like it's boring. It's the furthest thing from boring; it's the highlight of my day, every day.
> And you, you're amazing too. I don't know if you'll read this, but you were the first to show me the meaning of what I feel is a completely open friendship. Nobody will ever take away "birthday" level excitement, cold sheet dancing or the amazing level of shit talking we can do.
> I wish you and I talked more, when we do it's fantastic and I love every moment of it. I love that I can hear about your work and be completely blown away, while being just as fascinated by your poop&fart jokes. Also, I like your boobs.
> I like your boobs too #1
> 
> 
> You're fucking amazing. I tell you all the time and you don't seem to believe me, but it's true. Also, everyone agrees with me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I hate these lists. Haha.
> 
> What if? ME? No. Can't be. I DON'T WANT TO THINK ABOUT IT. I'm such an asshole.
> 
> I need more coffee.



I'd say #10 applies to you and the ladies ;-)


----------



## Surlysomething

Story of my life. 


They have more friends than I do.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd say #10 applies to you and the ladies ;-)


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Also these are all dims, and one of them is probably about you!



If I'm 5 or 6, you're in trouble!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Story of my life.
> 
> 
> They have more friends than I do.



Well, they are rather *outgoing.*


----------



## AuntHen

1. I read every post I see of yours. You are interesting and cool to me.
2. You make me laugh a lot but I think I annoy you.
3. You are on another planet and sometimes I like it and sometimes I don't and sometimes I am just like meh, whatever.
4. I think certain things don't even mean that much to you. I think you just really like your soap box and the sound of your own "voice".
5. I wish you could see the glass as half full, just once.
6. You seem like you have a giant stick up your hind quarters all the time. Lighten up.
7. I think you are a total phony baloney.
8. A big part of me thinks that you and I could have made wonderful, lifelong friends but my past (and other things) prevents me from letting most people get that close.
9. You tried for too much attention, too fast and now won't even talk. Are you pouting? Too bad because I liked your quirk.
10. You say so many things I am thinking and I respect your bluntness!


----------



## lovelocs

1. Fuck u and yo salad.
2. The most I'll ever be to you is Ann of Cleves. Ann was a smart woman, so am I.
3. I understand that you come from dysfunction, but there's a time and a place for it. You don't see me tracking my shit into work.
4. I can't be mad, but I can't be involved.
5. Having you in my life is the psychological equivalent of getting a shoelace caught in an escalator. It's not that I don't forgive you, it's that I know what would happen.
6. I just wanted a fantasy.
7. You should take time to recover, physically and emotionally, and not laugh at folks who do. We last longer.
8. You're not the first person to call me when you're hurting. I wish I had more for you.
9. How come you can't tell me when the problem is a SMALL problem?
10. Are you TRYING to get fired?


----------



## Melian

lovelocs said:


> 6. I just wanted a fantasy.



FINALLY someone posts about me.


----------



## AuntHen

Melian said:


> FINALLY someone posts about me.



11. You are the QUEEN of the ethereal elfish (elvish?) maidens! :kiss2:


----------



## Melian

fat9276 said:


> 11. You are the QUEEN of the ethereal elfish (elvish?) maidens! :kiss2:



Mini list:

1. You are so observant 
2. I love the tit in your avatar.
3. Let's be friends.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Mini list:
> 
> 1. You are so observant
> 2. I love the tit in your avatar.
> 3. Let's be friends.



This list is bullshit. I'M NOT ON IT!


----------



## Tad

I haven't done one of these in a while, so why not? Most are not about Dimensions people, though some might be.

1.	I don’t know if it is really worth the effort to stay in touch—I used to think you were so interesting, but anymore I’d say that it is more that you are interested in what you are doing, which isn’t really the same.
2.	I really should stay in touch more, but it is hard when you are that far away and my wife has never warmed up to you. My fault for taking the easier way out.
3.	The day I can cut you out of my life, it will be a relief.
4.	It is &#8216;nice’ that I may be useful in your life for a while, but I think I’ll be relieved when that is done and you go back to ignoring me.
5.	Thank you for shaking the boy’s assumptions ,whoever you are.
6.	Really?
7.	I think that what you think you are saying, and what you are actually saying, are quite different. I’m not sure how you think those words mean those things.
8.	Not to make a decision is actually the worst decision. Flip a coin, roll a die, get your hands on a Ouija board….but just choose something and go for it.
9.	That really is not how I see you at all.
10.	It kills me that you are not getting what you deserve.


----------



## LeoGibson

1. You drive me insane. I don't get you at all most times.

2. Please put a tourniquet around your heart, your going to bleed out.

3. I really dig you. You are a cranky fuck just like me.

4. I miss you. A lot really. Why did you have to go middle-age crazy?

5. We go back a long ways, but we're in different atmospheres these days. I'll always be your friend, but I can't see us much ever getting together any longer.

6. You have become one of my best friends and I have never even met you in person. Hopefully one day we can rectify that.

7. I really would like to get to know you. There is something about you that draws me in, but there's really no point as it could never go anywhere.

8. You whiny little child. I don't like you. Not even a little. In my mind there is not one redeeming quality about you. 

9. Even acknowledging that you exist is just completely pointless. There is absolutely no reason to engage you at all because, for one thing your reading comprehension sucks and you'll make shit up that doesn't even exist in order to make your point. I have zero respect for your intelligence, or lack thereof, so why would I waste time going back and forth with you?

10. I like you a lot. You're intelligent and thoughtful. You have a sneaky sense of humor that either goes over people's heads or you catch them off guard.


----------



## Surlysomething

OMG, I hate this thing so much. I must make a list of my own ASAP.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> OMG, I hate this thing so much. I must make a list of my own ASAP.



ahahaha it's the worst isn't it?!?! 

I just pretend all the good ones are about me. 

Hurry up and make one so you can say sweet things about me.


----------



## spookytwigg

Yep, these things are completely mind destroying.

1. You need to learn to take a compliment
2. You are one sexy mother fucker
3. Is it really necessary to post a comment for every single persons picture
4. I have never met a single other person who is as unlucky as you are
5. Women are people too, not just names with weights and measurements 
6. I miss being able to talk to you on chat
7. You are the undisputed king of the selfie
8. It seems weird to me that I can't even imagine talking to you anymore and you used to be my best friend
9. You fucked me up more than you can possibly imagine
10. I wish I could make you feel more confident about yourself


----------



## Gingembre

spookytwigg said:


> 3. Is it really necessary to post a comment for every single persons picture



Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Surlysomething

I know, right? haha



Gingembre said:


> Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Cobra Verde

He wont even notice either because there isn't a lady's picture in that post.


----------



## biglynch

Time for a new 10. All dims, and all different peoples. Feel free to speculate.

1. At first I thought you were irritating but I turns out you are kind of funny.
2. I wish I could take you for tea.
3. I hope your luck turn's around soon.
4. Every time I see your posts I wonder if you actually read back what you have written, nobody cares! 
5. Never had a chance to talk to you properly but I hope that changes some time.
6. So glad I don't see your posts anymore.
7. Let's get drunk!
8. Sex blah sex blah fucking blah dick blah blah blah. This is all I ever see you post
9. You are perfectly perfect.
10. Hey hot stuff, can I get yo number? Please?


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Time for a new 10. All dims, and all different peoples. Feel free to speculate.
> 
> 1. At first I thought you were irritating but I turns out you are kind of funny.
> 2. I wish I could take you for tea.
> 3. I hope your luck turn's around soon.
> 4. Every time I see your posts I wonder if you actually read back what you have written, nobody cares!
> 5. Never had a chance to talk to you properly but I hope that changes some time.
> 6. So glad I don't see your posts anymore.
> 7. Let's get drunk!
> 8. Sex blah sex blah fucking blah dick blah blah blah. This i all I ever see you post
> 9. You are perfectly perfect.
> 10. Hey hot stuff, can I get yo number? Please?




281-555-1212


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> 281-555-1212



Bingo!

Hey hold on that a premium rate number?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> Time for a new 10. All dims, and all different peoples. Feel free to speculate.
> 
> 1. At first I thought you were irritating but I turns out you are kind of funny.
> 2. I wish I could take you for tea.
> 3. I hope your luck turn's around soon.
> 4. Every time I see your posts I wonder if you actually read back what you have written, nobody cares!
> 5. Never had a chance to talk to you properly but I hope that changes some time.
> 6. So glad I don't see your posts anymore.
> 7. Let's get drunk!
> 8. Sex blah sex blah fucking blah dick blah blah blah. This is all I ever see you post
> 9. You are perfectly perfect.
> 10. Hey hot stuff, can I get yo number? Please?



This was a great list!


----------



## AuntHen

Melian said:


> 3. Let's be friends.




This was already going on in my fantasies, so thank you for making them come true!! :happy:


----------



## Donna

How have I missed this thread before now? 

Mine are all Dims as well...

1. You are too stupid to have access to the internet. Please do us all a favor: give up your internet subscription, sell you laptop and use the money to buy yourself a clue. 
2. I know you still read here even if you can't post. I miss you every so often for a fleeting moment. 
3. You are creepy and not in a good way. Get therapy...you have so many issues only a professional and possible medication can help.
4. You are just too cute for words.
5. I know you don't like me, I even think I know why. I should be upset but I'm not.
6. You are creepy in a good way and you fascinate me. If I were single...
7. Your adventures are so heartwarming. I melt every time I read them.
8. I think you are one of the single most under-rated posters ever. Your honesty, authenticity and candor is refreshing.
9. I don't get why everyone loves you. Your brand of sugary sweetness makes my teeth hurt and causes my bullshit detector to scream. 
10. Does your nose bleed from being so high on that horse?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Donna said:


> How have I missed this thread before now?
> 
> Mine are all Dims as well...
> 
> 1. You are too stupid to have access to the internet. Please do us all a favor: give up your internet subscription, sell you laptop and use the money to buy yourself a clue.
> 2. I know you still read here even if you can't post. I miss you every so often for a fleeting moment.
> 3. You are creepy and not in a good way. Get therapy...you have so many issues only a professional and possible medication can help.
> 4. You are just too cute for words.
> 5. I know you don't like me, I even think I know why. I should be upset but I'm not.
> 6. You are creepy in a good way and you fascinate me. If I were single...
> 7. Your adventures are so heartwarming. I melt every time I read them.
> 8. I think you are one of the single most under-rated posters ever. Your honesty, authenticity and candor is refreshing.
> 9. I don't get why everyone loves you. Your brand of sugary sweetness makes my teeth hurt and causes my bullshit detector to scream.
> 10. Does your nose bleed from being so high on that horse?



Awww thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy

Non Dims / co-worker edition.. 

1. Why are you interviewing more interns for me to babysit?
2. I don't go to lunch with you anymore because all you do is bitch, lie, and lie about bitching. 
3. Of course it doesn't work, I broke it so you wouldn't sell it anymore.
4. Your wife is really cool. Just saying.
5. Your wife could drive me to drink. And drive.
6. What do you do anyway? No, I'm not playing Borderlands with you.
7. You want me to complete your projects, but you won't help me complete mine?
8. Pretentious doesn't even begin to describe you. You're above pretention.
9. I know the purchase order is $30,000, I'm submitting it knowing that you'll cut it in half and give me what I wanted in the first place.
10. Borrow my manuals anytime.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dims edition...

1. You never post anymore about you. But I know you're still here. Lurking...
2. Of course I crush on you. Rather you crushed me. :blush:
3. More than anything I'd like to help you out. Really.
4. Every time you disappear, I think the worst possible outcomes, and then you show up again.
5. You should just post more. All of us read and love your posts. Mostly me.
6. By the time I find the thread, you delete your picture. Murphy's law.
7. Losing someone is hard, and sometimes I don't respond to your post because my loss is still too soon.
8. Post more recipes. Never stop.
9. More OOTD. Just saying.
10. You'll never see this list, you've been gone so long. But maybe you'll be back.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Dims people

1. You make people feel unwelcome when you turn everything into a joke.
2. I wish I could be like you.
3. You don't know everything, so stop acting like it.
4. I have and always will have a big crush on you.
5. Wish I would have listened to you.
6. I keep coming back here because of you.
7. I hated dims for awhile because of you.
8. You are so smart, and funny.
9. You have a great smile, and I hope you never stop smiling.
10. Saying you would be with me if you were single doesn't help me.


----------



## Treach

Anonymous yang-talking thread? How did I miss this before?

1.) Your toxicity is neither entertaining nor especially coherent; I am actually shocked that so much of it is tolerated here.
2.) You're cute and all, but I honestly don't get why everyone here has such a savage wide-on for you. Luckily you also seem hell of nice, so I'm not offended, just confused. Actually between you and #1 here I think we've got the best cases for how these forums - like most forums - are pretty inbred and hard to approach.
3.) You are crass, opinionated, and super hot. I love you.
4.) You are adorable and amazingly sweet. In an alternate dimension where we meet when we're both single I imagine things might work out between us.
5.) I'm a fan. What can I say, cute nerds who like fat guys are in my wheelhouse.
6.) It's time for a makeover, bro. We're not in high school anymore.
7.) There have been so many times when I'm just scrolling through threads and I catch your user pic out of the corner of my eye, and you're so beautiful in it that I always stop scrolling.
8.) Your face weirds me out.
9.) I wish my beard had the same density as yours.
10.) Your unpopular opinions make it clear I'll never want to have an actual discussion with you.


----------



## biglynch

Treach said:


> Anonymous yang-talking thread? How did I miss this before?
> 
> 
> 8.) Your face weirds me out.
> 9.) I wish my beard had the same density as yours.



I call shotgun on 8 and 9:happy:


----------



## loopytheone

Hmmmm, I wanna play! Dims version~!

1) You are super cute and I look forwards to hearing from you every time!

2) You are lovely and I would like to be friends with you rather than just acquaintances but I am too shy/socially retarded to work out how!

3) Thank you so much for all your advice. I wish I could tell you how much it means but I am bad at that sort of thing. You gave me advice and comfort when I needed it.

4) I don't remember your name but thank you for being honest with me. I honestly get confused a lot so it is a big help.

5) Thank you for taking the time to be friends with me! You seem like such a cool and confident and generally awesome person!

6) I'm sorry that I offended you so much and caused so much hatred and bile to come forth from you, but honestly, the feeling isn't mutual. There isn't a single person I dislike on these boards.

7) We argued? I honestly don't remember that. I tend to remember people's kindness and forget about disagreements. But I think you are awesome and would like to be more like you.

8) I know you don't like me and that is fine, but I like you. I'd be more supportive but I'm afraid of what you will say if I try and be friendly towards you.

9) I can never tell if you are joking or being rude...

10) Thank you as well for your advice, it really helped, not to mention it made me feel cared about. I know you will settle in great here!

:happy:


----------



## Saisha

DIMs version:

1. You are so lovely yet I hate to see you treat yourself this way. 

2. I'm not into one-nighters but damn man, you are FINE!

3. Be a little nicer and remember we're all humans, including yourself.

4. I think you got your hats mixed up (metaphorically speaking).

5. You are a real sweetie and so fun to be around!

6. You have been on my mind, a lot.

7. Get a life will ya? Sheeze.

8. You are another real sweetie and I'm enjoying getting to know you!

9. Handsome is as handsome does, and you are handsome!

10. Dream on honey, dream on.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Hmmmm, I wanna play! Dims version~!



This was a fantastic list. I'm addicted to this thread, so.....

1. I feel like I'm doing to you what someone else is doing to me, and I hate both situations. Shut up, Karma.
2. Hope I won't fall into the trap of putting you on too much of a pedestal. I'd love us to have a good, healthy friendship going instead.
3. Why do your reactions seem so flat? I can't help feeling sad about it.
4. Took me a while, but I'm ridiculously intrigued by you now.
5. I know it's hard to always know exactly what you want and be upfront about that, but please stop hurting people. It's hard to stand by and watch.
6. You know, there are unfortunate mistakes and flaws (such as above) and then there are just whoppers. You have waaaay out-whopped yourself. Get away from me.
7. Sometimes, just sometimes, I like to pretend that you're the father I never had.
8. Thank you for making me feel like "I got this" for the first time in forever.
9. I miss you, and not in the way you think. I miss those moments of feeling truly appreciated.
10. Goddamn it, your unabashed self-expression is beautiful to watch :happy:

^^^ Mostly dims, but not all. Some items apply to more than one person. I like complicating things!


----------



## lille

1. Where'd you go?
2. You're physically attractive but your personality is ugly.
3. I think we'd get along well in person.
4. I'm not sure how to feel about you.
5. I want to give you a hug.
6. I intentionally don't talk to you much because I'm in a relationship.
7. You annoy the hell out of me.
8. I'm glad you're here.
9. I wonder how much is real and how much is a persona you put on.
10. I appreciate the support.


All dims, some of these are about the same people.


----------



## Dromond

Every time someone posts a dims list in this thread, I wonder if one of the comments is about me. And occasionally I'm afraid that one really is...


----------



## Saisha

Dromond said:


> Every time someone posts a dims list in this thread, I wonder if one of the comments is about me. And occasionally I'm afraid that one really is...



I'm sure if there is one, it would only be a positive one about you


----------



## tankyguy

Dromond said:


> Every time someone posts a dims list in this thread, I wonder if one of the comments is about me.



Me too!

It's maddening because it feels vain and I don't have the social sense to gauge how people feel about me to intuit if any of them _were_ aimed at me*. :doh:

If obliviousness was an an Olympic event...




*there's definitely some I wish were.


----------



## Dromond

Saisha said:


> I'm sure if there is one, it would only be a positive one about you



That's very sweet, and I thank you, but no matter who you are you will make enemies along the way. That's especially true of cranky curmudgeons like me.


----------



## MrSensible

Dromond said:


> Every time someone posts a dims list in this thread, I wonder if one of the comments is about me. And occasionally I'm afraid that one really is...





tankyguy said:


> Me too!
> 
> It's maddening because it feels vain and I don't have the social sense to gauge how people feel about me to intuit if any of them _were_ aimed at me*. :doh:
> 
> If obliviousness was an an Olympic event...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *there's definitely some I wish were.



Glad I'm not the only one . I think we tend to focus on the potentially bad, rather than the potentially good though. I know I worry I might come off the wrong way sometimes -- at least to some -- and a few of the numbers on the list(s) kind of indirectly validate some of those suspicions (especially now that I post a lot more often.) 

Really though, I love the idea (I somehow missed this thread originally) and I'll probably have to contribute at some point. It's surprisingly fun trying to connect the dots.


----------



## Saisha

TankyGuy & MrSensible - You both shouldn't be so insecure - from all the interactions I've seen, you both are very well thought of and favorites of many here


----------



## dharmabean

1. I love your sass and your "to the point" approach. It really defines who are as a person, but you do not allow to make you cynical, mean spirited, or just a bitch. Never, evah change that. You're a great influence on your daughter.

2. All I ever see from you are posts about sex, ass, sex, dildo, sex, sex, cum, sex, sex, etc. There's more to life than your quivering loins.

3. I am really attracted to you; all of you! Your spirit, intelligence, opinions, face, and geekery. I hate that you're so far from me.

4. You are one crazy Mofo and I wouldn't change a thing about you. I love that we've connected off of Dims. I cannot meet you.

5. You are gorgeous. I wish you would see it for yourself. 

6. Even though you're an ass to a lot of people, I believe there's a good person in there somewhere. 

7. I love reading your family adventures. I love the pride you take in yourself, kids and husband. You give me something to look forward to in my life and dreams.

8. I think you're incredibly hot, but I think you know that about yourself already. Your attitude is a turn off, no matter what your outwardly attractiveness is.

9. You do not give yourself enough credit. You are amazing. AMAZEBALLS. 

10. You're someone that I would love to get to know. Too bad you're across the big ocean. I think we'd have a kick ass time together.

That's all I got. I'm not shy. If you want to know if any of these are about you, just ask. I'm more than willing to share. I hate hiding behind the anonymity. 
(I sit here like dromond, tank and sensible worried that some of these might be about me. )


----------



## MrSensible

Saisha said:


> TankyGuy & MrSensible - You both shouldn't be so insecure - from all the interactions I've seen, you both are very well thought of and favorites of many here



Good advice; there’s no point in being overly-sensitive/analytical. (Still working on that character flaw.)

And thanks .

I figured I'd add my own list -- both on Dims and off, in no particular order:

1. After a close, long-term friendship, it bums me out that we don't really hang out anymore. But I guess that's life; it seldom ever follows the same course.

2. I'm glad we started talking a bit again. You are a kick ass individual with a better taste in music and gaming than anyone else I know.

3. You are a really interesting person, that I admittedly sometimes have a hard time understanding. Once I really look into and grasp what you're saying, I can't help but almost always agree with your point. I even learn a thing or two at times.

4. I've had mixed feelings about you since I came across you. You can be pretty blunt at times, yet you seem genuinely grounded on most of your views -- many of which I can at least somewhat agree with. I don't think it would hurt to be a little less abrasive though.

5. I've enjoyed taking the time to get to know you, even if I haven't been the best about showing it. You always have some really insightful, brilliant things to say, and you're just a genuinely awesome person. I hope you find what you're looking for in life and that we can continue to keep in touch.

6. I don't know you very well personally, and despite maybe getting off on the wrong foot and sharing a few hard feelings, I really admire your intelligence. At the same time, I can't see myself being able to keep up in a conversation with you, haha.

7. I owe you more than any friend I've ever had. It's crazy how, in some key fundamental ways, we're so blatantly different, yet we always get each other and things just click. You've even helped me out financially at times, and that's something you don't forget. Truly a brother from another mother.

8. It's hard to believe you can grow up with someone, yet have next to no meaningful relationship with them -- no matter how hard you might try. You're a complex, awkward, and intimidating person, and although we seem to be on entirely different wavelengths, I'll always have love and respect for you.

9. It sucks we haven't talked in such a long time, but I guess there's only so much you can say before things start to get a little stale, or even obligatory. Regardless, you're one of the most level-headed, intelligent people I've met in quite some time. I always enjoy hearing your views on anything and everything. I don't know where the hell you find all that space in your head, heh. 

10. You are seriously a paradox to me. On one hand, I have many similar views to you on a large range of subjects. On the other, the way you present yourself -- almost with an intentional effort to crash the party, or piss in someone's cheerios -- bothers the hell out of me. You seem to see yourself as some unanimous voice of reason, and although I often find myself agreeing with you, you take it too far in your attempt to invalidate any opinion that doesn't align with your own.

So much for keeping these short; got in the zone.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I like your new haircut
Your bowtie collection is growing, and you look great in all of them
You know exactly how to make me feel better than anyone
Sweet pants!
you make me blush...down there.
your tits could be a little bigger, but they're still lovely
you've had plenty of people say you're a good lover, now you just have to start believe it.
Your smile isn't as bad as you think it is
She's engaged, leave her alone, you'll just get hurt in the end.
Go to Europe, play up the exotic brown card, make a nice pale woman fall in love with you, ???, PROFIT!!

Please do not assume any of these are about you, these are all about me.


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like your new haircut





> Please do not assume any of these are about you, these are all about me.


----------



## AuntHen

1. I hope you love yourself as much as you make it seem like you do.
2. I want your ice cream.
3. Please stop posting pics of yourself taking a poop.
4. Please post more of your food jaunt pics.
5. You make me laugh quite a lot.
6. I want to steal your socks.
7. Let's karaoke sometime.
8. Your bow tie brings all the girls to the yard.
9. Your boobs are magnificent.
10. I want to meet your sister. She seems so rad.


*please do not assume any of these are about you, they are all about Hozay*


----------



## Saisha

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> [*]your tits could be a little bigger, but they're still lovely
> Please do not assume any of these are about you, these are all about me.





fat9276 said:


> 9. Your boobs are magnificent.
> *please do not assume any of these are about you, they are all about Hozay*



So Hozay has lovely, magnificent tits that need to be a bit bigger?:blink:

Okeeydokey


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

1-9 I don't really know you because this is a Internet forum. 

10. You're an amazing friend to have and one of my favorite people on the planet, I wish more people would drop their selfish bullshit and realize how great you are. They are truly missing out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> 1. I hope you love yourself as much as you make it seem like you do.
> 2. I want your ice cream.
> 3. Please stop posting pics of yourself taking a poop.
> 4. Please post more of your food jaunt pics.
> 5. You make me laugh quite a lot.
> 6. I want to steal your socks.
> 7. Let's karaoke sometime.
> 8. Your bow tie brings all the girls to the yard.
> 9. Your boobs are magnificent.
> 10. I want to meet your sister. She seems so rad.
> 
> 
> *please do not assume any of these are about you, they are all about Hozay*


I got to number three and thought "oh this one is DEFINITELY about me. 

You're fantastic ma'am.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saisha said:


> So Hozay has lovely, magnificent tits that need to be a bit bigger?:blink:
> 
> Okeeydokey



Ahah, can't please them all


----------



## Dromond

All dimmers, one per post.

1. I know #3 was about me. If you lived close by, I'd be knocking on your door. I would show you how caring a man can be.

2. You might not believe it, but you're like the little brother I never had.

3. Your attitude sometimes makes me cringe, but I can see past that to the woman inside, and she is worth knowing.

4. Damn, that beard is magnificent. I'm so jelly.

5. You're a dear friend, and even though we don't talk much anymore I hold you in high esteem and I'm happy you're doing well in your new life.

6. You're a big woman, but you have to be to hold such a big heart. Shame you are an ocean away, I'd love to hang with you.

7. The coolest mom at dims, a woman I'm honored and amused to know.

8. Your subtle sarcasm and subversive wit makes an otherwise intolerable visit to Hyde Park worth the time. Don't ever change.

9. I've got a platonic crush on your personality. Thin women aren't normally my speed, but you have my attention. If I were 20 years younger, the crush would not be platonic!

10. Same as #9, but for a different someone.


----------



## dharmabean

4. You are one crazy Mofo and I wouldn't change a thing about you. I love that we've connected off of Dims. I cannot *wait* to meet you.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

All Dims

1. I am glad we have got to known each other outside of Dims. I am thrilled to see you go through the upswing you are on in life. You deserve it.

2. If geography and personal considerations weren't an issue, I would have been willing to take another stab at a long distance relationship. Of course, you know this already.

3. Sass and class....you pretty much have perfected the balance between the two. I am willing to bet a lot of the other ladies here look up to you and you have no idea that that may be a possibility.

4. Think about the last text you sent me....did you expect me to ever talk to you again after reading those words? Would you have responded to me if I talked to you like that? Yes I got the email but I didn't see the point in responding. Clearly whatever bond that was initially there was no longer recoverable. I do hope that you are in a happy place in life though.

5. I always thought pretty high of you. I could easily see us hanging out over a BBQ pit , drinking beers, and talking food & cars.

6. You have made this place almost unbearable for me and I am sure for others. Quit trying to pick a fight with damn near everyone around here just for the sake of fighting and you might enjoy things more. Sad thing is you weren't always like this. I am not sure what happened but you sure didn't benefit from it.

7. I am confused...I see one thing put out there but I see something else put out there and it's all contradictory. You seem like a sweetheart if there ever was one but I don't want to be so bold and ask what exactly is the truth because it's none of my business.

8. Too bad you left here but thank God for Facebook. I am stoked to know that we have so much in common. Your presence here is missed.

9. Shut up. Just shut up all ready. 

10. I have yet to figure at what the hell you are and the expenditure of energy is not worth it. I'll just continue to steer clear of you.


----------



## Surlysomething

1 - 8. How pussified you are. Grow up. Grow some balls. Grow a spine.

9. Thanks for being mature enough not to take everything personally and thanks for taking the time to get to know me. Thanks for understanding that most of this is humour-based for me. Haha. Thanks for being cool and awesome and funny as hell. Thanks for giving me reasons to come back. I hope you all know who you are.

10. Ola! One of the *greatest* people in the history of people. Thank you for *everything.* Having my back and making me laugh like an idiot ALL the time. Thank you for listening when I ramble on and on about bullshit. Thank you for getting to know ME and letting me get to know you. Thank you for being a stand-up, responsible, accountable, pulled together, genuinely good man. And well..alllll the music. :bow:


----------



## Melian

Not a lot of time to type, but these are seriously important:

1. Nice sexy pic. Didn't anyone warn your mother about the dangers of thalidomide?
2. Stop bragging about how smart you are - you're not fooling anyone.

And then, because I'm not around enough, these days:
3-10. Who the fuck are you?


----------



## lucca23v2

Both negative and positive

1. Stop acting like you shit roses. Your shit stinks just as bad, if not more than anyone else's. 

2. Stop taking things so personal.

3. Not everything is negative. Things just are what they are. Not good or bad..

4. Why do you feel the need to put everyone down in order to make yourself feel better?

5. Stop the man bashing. My goodness not everything is a mans fault. 

6. Relax, life doesn't always have to be a fight.

7. I enjoy most of the threads on Dims.

8. Most of the people here are nice and decent people, even the ones that are completely oppose to my views. Differences should be celebrated. If we were all the same this would be a boring world.

9. There are a lot of hotties on Dims. It is a shame I didn't find it sooner.

10. I may or may not have some crushes on some fellow dimmers. :smitten::wubu:


----------



## Saisha

Some more for a few Dimslees here:

1) Enough. Just enough. Be honest with yourself and grow up.

2) You are much more resilient than you give yourself credit for. I hope the love others have for you here washes over your heart and helps you heal.

3) You are a very special person, very special indeed.

4) I find myself rather impressed on how well you look.

5) Purrrrrr....

6) Remind me never to spar with you. Wouldn't want to mop the floor with you without even trying....poor thing.

7) I wish you wouldn't be so shy in posting in general - you are fantastic and fun in the best ways.

8) You need to learn to shut up sometimes. O.k. Make that a lot of times.

9) Glad you enjoyed yourself. Now go out and make someone else genuinely smile for a change.

10) You have pinch-worthy cheeks!


----------



## Surlysomething

You've been on the site for...a month? Haha.

Wow.




Saisha said:


> Some more for a few Dimslees here:
> 
> 1) Enough. Just enough. Be honest with yourself and grow up.


----------



## Saisha

Surlysomething said:


> You've been on the site for...a month? Haha.
> 
> Wow.



Been too nice I guess. Glad you got a chuckle.


----------



## lucca23v2

Dims loses it's shine quickly. 

That being said.. I get plenty of good laughs from this place. Plus there are perks to comeback for. Like Hozay boobage.. and Leo's voice.. and Tad's legs.. Whitehotrazors pics... Anything posted by Amaranthine.....Surlys music posts... Mr. Sensibles calm tone, Dro's smarts... just to mention a few..


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't understand what you're getting at. Haha.



Saisha said:


> Been too nice I guess. Glad you got a chuckle.


----------



## Surlysomething

How does it lose it's shine so quickly and there are people still here? Haha

And thanks..music is what keeps me somewhat sane. 



lucca23v2 said:


> Dims loses it's shine quickly.
> 
> That being said.. I get plenty of good laughs from this place. Plus there are perks to comeback for. Like Hozay boobage.. and Leo's voice.. and Tad's legs.. Whitehotrazors pics... Anything posted by Amaranthine.....Surlys music posts... Mr. Sensibles calm tone, Dro's smarts... just to mention a few..


----------



## lille

Surlysomething said:


> I don't understand what you're getting at. Haha.


I think I know what happened.


Your comment -> -whoosh- ->
Her head ...............


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hey lets all be dicks.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> How does it lose it's shine so quickly and there are people still here? Haha
> 
> And thanks..music is what keeps me somewhat sane.



When threads quickly become a discussion between 2 people and no one can get a post in otherwise... I am guilty of it.. which is why I have pulled back and only really post on the fun boards. I avoid the heavy stuff. At least for now.

Plus I rather see BHM pics and crazy fun pics and the music threads...


----------



## Surlysomething

Ahhh. Ok, I see what you mean. Stay away from Hyde Park is my only advice.





lucca23v2 said:


> When threads quickly become a discussion between 2 people and no one can get a post in otherwise... I am guilty of it.. which is why I have pulled back and only really post on the fun boards. I avoid the heavy stuff. At least for now.
> 
> Plus I rather see BHM pics and crazy fun pics and the music threads...


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> You've been on the site for...a month? Haha.
> 
> Wow.




I knew this was coming from you soon  I mean I guess someone can feel they know others already but I think the same thing as you, when someone hasn't been here for more than a hot minute


----------



## Surlysomething

It's awesome to jump in and everything but I think it's getting off on the wrong foot making comments about people you barely know on a thread that's notorious for being stealthily mean. A couple months down the road, go for it. Haha.

And it was only an observation.  




fat9276 said:


> I knew this was coming from you soon  I mean I guess someone can feel they know others already but I think the same thing as you, when someone hasn't been here for more than a hot minute


----------



## Saisha

To clear the record once and for all, my #1 post was directed to someone who has been communicating with me by PM - does not post - but does read my posts.

The bit about the giggle was just that. I am glad someone found something I stated to be funny.

I apologize for not using smiley faces; I definitely do not know anyone here in the least bit, especially since I have not been here that long, beyond what I have seen posted and responded to; and things may go over my head but then they often come back to hit me in the ass.

Having a large one helps in that matter.


----------



## Sasquatch!

1_ I_ think you are annoying.
2 I _think_ you are annoying.
3 I think _you_ are annoying.
4 I think you _are_ annoying.
5 I think you are _annoying_.
6 I think you are annoying. And two-faced. The irony is palpable.
7 I think you are annoying. And you obviously have issues within yourself that you're unable or unwilling to deal with.
8 I think you're charming. 
9 I think you're fascinating. Please keep posting!
10 Less shyness, please.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I made a comment because so many people come and go here that reading a newbie post about members that have been here for awhile comes off kind of presumptuous. But hey, most people on this board hate me so I wouldn't put too much stock in anything I say. Apparently being PollyfuckingAnna is the only way to be.




Saisha said:


> To clear the record once and for all, my #1 post was directed to someone who has been communicating with me by PM - does not post - but does read my posts.
> 
> The bit about the giggle was just that. I am glad someone found something I stated to be funny.
> 
> I apologize for not using smiley faces; I definitely do not know anyone here in the least bit, especially since I have not been here that long, beyond what I have seen posted and responded to; and things may go over my head but then they often come back to hit me in the ass.
> 
> Having a large one helps in that matter.


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> *1 I think you are annoying.
> 2 I think you are annoying.
> 3 I think you are annoying.
> 4 I think you are annoying.
> 5 I think you are annoying.
> *6 I think you are annoying. And two-faced. The irony is palpable.
> 7 I think you are annoying. And you obviously have issues within yourself that you're unable or unwilling to deal with.
> 8 I think you're charming.
> 9 I think you're fascinating. Please keep posting!
> 10 Less shyness, please.




I tried my best not to be but it's inevitable.


----------



## Saisha

Surlysomething said:


> I think I made a comment because so many people come and go here that reading a newbie post about members that have been here for awhile comes off kind of presumptuous. But hey, most people on this board hate me so I wouldn't put too much stock in anything I say. Apparently being PollyfuckingAnna is the only way to be.



Well, I for one do not hate you. I do admire your forthrightness and find it refreshing that you speak your mind. If I came across as presumptuous, then I guess I did. That was not my intent. I was just pissed off as hell and was venting - this has been a horrific day/week that is only getting worse before getting better and my aggravation apparently overflowed onto here. I honestly did think this thread was for anyone to post thoughts for anyone at DIMs - not just for users of this forum or a specific group of individuals - maybe I got my wires crossed - wouldn't be the first time and won't be the last. 

If there was a bar here, I'd say drinks on me.


----------



## Saisha

Sasquatch! said:


> 1_ I_ think you are annoying.
> 2 I _think_ you are annoying.
> 3 I think _you_ are annoying.
> 4 I think you _are_ annoying.
> 5 I think you are _annoying_.
> 6 I think you are annoying. And two-faced. The irony is palpable.
> 7 I think you are annoying. And you obviously have issues within yourself that you're unable or unwilling to deal with.



Yep, almost all of that pretty much sums me up.  And I do mean that in all honesty and sincerity.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'll have a beer and a shot, please!

We all never really know what's going on in each other's lives or the reason why we're venting. In all honesty I think this thread should be closed. It's ugly and bitter and mean.

You seem very kind and it's always a good thing when we have new members!

I hope the rest of your week isn't so crappy. Cheers!



Saisha said:


> Well, I for one do not hate you. I do admire your forthrightness and find it refreshing that you speak your mind. If I came across as presumptuous, then I guess I did. That was not my intent. I was just pissed off as hell and was venting - this has been a horrific day/week that is only getting worse before getting better and my aggravation apparently overflowed onto here. I honestly did think this thread was for anyone to post thoughts for anyone at DIMs - not just for users of this forum or a specific group of individuals - maybe I got my wires crossed - wouldn't be the first time and won't be the last.
> 
> If there was a bar here, I'd say drinks on me.


----------



## Saisha

Surlysomething said:


> I'll have a beer and a shot, please!
> 
> We all never really know what's going on in each other's lives or the reason why we're venting. In all honesty I think this thread should be closed. It's ugly and bitter and mean.
> 
> You seem very kind and it's always a good thing when we have new members!
> 
> I hope the rest of your week isn't so crappy. Cheers!



Thank you  and you can have as many beers/shots as you'd like  

Forgot to add - I hope we can continue the thread but only in positive ways - I hate to live up to my usual thread-killer reputation lol


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> I think I made a comment because so many people come and go here that reading a newbie post about members that have been here for awhile comes off kind of presumptuous. But hey, most people on this board hate me so I wouldn't put too much stock in anything I say. Apparently being PollyfuckingAnna is the only way to be.



I prefer your style. You tell it like it is. It don't see it as you being mean. But hey, that is just my opinion.


----------



## spiritangel

A mix of dims and non dims :


1. I really hope you keep your drama and stress away from me some more the odd phone call is fine but unless I have someone with me who drives a get away car I will not be visiting you even though I adore your kids. Also its a long damn trip just for a day.

2. You have to learn you can't save everyone I worry about you because I was you and there is only so long you can skate by doing that burning out taking a small time out and keep going, you really need to look after yourself. You know this I tell you all the time.

3. I never meant to hurt you, assumed that you would talk to me if you were upset or just send me a friend request as a few others did...

4. OMG I can not believe we are really meeting on Monday, Excited, nervous and scared as hell but it should be an amazing week.

5. I wonder if you avoid me now because I tried to talk to you about getting help for your depression or if like so many people you have found new friends and moved on

6. I miss talking to you (this applies to quite a few people actually)

7. I miss you, you taught me so much. To Knit, kindness, compassion, how to handle a crisis, the joys of having a well stocked lolly jar.

8. I think Your Incredible, strong, inspirational and someone I am awed and inspired by (this is for more than one person)

9. It saddens me that as a 'community' there is so much cattiness, back stabbing and body hatred and scarily it comes down a lot of times or stems from you

10. I am so grateful to know you always have my back and that you without fail always reach out to me when I need a friend.


----------



## fritzi

Surlysomething said:


> In all honesty I think this thread should be closed. It's ugly and bitter and mean.



Excellent idea!

Apart from being ugly, bitter and mean - it's pointless.

What's interesting about - pretty vague and general - characteristics of people nobody here knows?

Even those directed to locals - how far in the in-in-in-in group do you have to be in order to be half-way certain to whom something is directed.

The speculation is so random it's boring. So - end of discussion please.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fritzi said:


> Excellent idea!
> 
> Apart from being ugly, bitter and mean - it's pointless.
> 
> What's interesting about - pretty vague and general - characteristics of people nobody here knows?
> 
> Even those directed to locals - how far in the in-in-in-in group do you have to be in order to be half-way certain to whom something is directed.
> 
> The speculation is so random it's boring. So - end of discussion please.



I find it interesting that I don't mind this thread at all. 

I don't know if I can articulate it properly, but I don't care if someone says something about me in a negative light. I've especially never understood when someone gets so worked up over something that someone else said about them, in person or over the internet. It's an opinion, that's it. Who cares?!

The truth should only bother us if we don't like what it is.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I find it interesting that I don't mind this thread at all.
> 
> I don't know if I can articulate it properly, but I don't care if someone says something about me in a negative light. I've especially never understood when someone gets so worked up over something that someone else said about them, in person or over the internet. It's an opinion, that's it. Who cares?!
> 
> The truth should only bother us if we don't like what it is.



Ehhhh I don't know. The 'it's just an opinion' thing can be a slippery slope.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

It's definitely the "lets be shitty, in secret" thread. Very pussy. 

I think this is easily the worst thread on the board and I try not to read it because I find it embarrassing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Ehhhh I don't know. The 'it's just an opinion' thing can be a slippery slope.



I totally see where you're coming from. Someone who is doing the bashing can very easily say "it's just an opinion" as a means to justify their shitty behavior. 

I guess I meant, not just this thread, but if anything is pointed at my directly I don't give a shit about it, but that's how I choose to tackle it. I know not everyone can let it slide off that easy.


----------



## Saisha

All I do know is that apparently my initial post from yesterday has become the catalyst here to drive the thread to where it is now.

True, given the mood I was in at the time and that I am new here, I guess I should have kept my tone down, because for whatever reason, it has boomeranged out of control unnecessarily.

This was never my intention.

Should this particular thread be shut down? Perhaps.

Should a new thread be started but focused on positives only? Worth serious consideration.

I can only hope we can move forward from this stalemate that has been caused


----------



## AuntHen

WhiteHotRazor said:


> It's definitely the "lets be shitty, in secret" thread. Very pussy.
> 
> I think this is easily the worst thread on the board and I try not to read it because I find it embarrassing.




People say positive things on it too and it's not limited to Dims people. I don't see that's it's any different from the "secret message" thread or the "oy it's letters to people and crap" thread.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Well that's "just my opinion" haha


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> Dims loses it's shine quickly.
> 
> That being said.. I get plenty of good laughs from this place. Plus there are perks to comeback for. Like Hozay boobage.. and Leo's voice.. and Tad's legs.. Whitehotrazors pics... Anything posted by Amaranthine.....Surlys music posts... Mr. Sensibles calm tone, Dro's smarts... just to mention a few..



Well, thank you!  And agreed on all the others. 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hey lets all be dicks.



I think I heard this on the radio the other day.

~~

As for the thread, there's no reason to shut it down. I don't see much harm in having an avenue to vent random thoughts. And most people express a least a little of the asshole gene - it can't really be helped. 

But here's some positives to overshadow the negative for a little bit. Some may go for more than one person. And some people may fit more than one. 

~~

1. You're both gorgeous and seemingly quite smart - it's a spectacular combo. 

2. It rarely crosses my mind to be worried about someone else's opinion of me, but I find myself wanting to put forth a good impression with you. Needless to say, I regard you quite highly. 

3. For as similar as we are, I'm not sure I'll ever have a solid hold on your inner functioning. But in the end, it's good - always something new to think about, or a different perspective. 

4. I'm pretty shitty at directly verbalizing anything that's not firmly footed in the realm of cognition, but I hope my feelings are as abundantly clear as they are to me. 

5. We haven't really talked...but you'd totally be my choice for a double FFA threesome. 

6. Your insight is stellar, and exactly what I'd expect for your personality type. As long as you keep volunteering your thoughts, I'll keep reading. 

7. I'd definitely like to converse with you more. I enjoy listening to how you see/experience things - I just have a very bad habit of keeping most of my socialization confined to a handful of people at a time. It's nothing personal at all - even people very close to me fall out of orbit sometimes. 

8. I may not always agree with you, but I appreciate your sense of humor and think it'd be lovely to openly/unguardedly get to know you. 

9. I think your personality could really shine with a little less...social obliviousness and naiveté. 

10. When I'm experiencing something really delightful, I think that the only thing that would make it more wonderful is if I could share that experience/happiness with you.


----------



## Dromond

Saisha said:


> All I do know is that apparently my initial post from yesterday has become the catalyst here to drive the thread to where it is now.
> 
> True, given the mood I was in at the time and that I am new here, I guess I should have kept my tone down, because for whatever reason, it has boomeranged out of control unnecessarily.
> 
> This was never my intention.
> 
> Should this particular thread be shut down? Perhaps.
> 
> Should a new thread be started but focused on positives only? Worth serious consideration.
> 
> I can only hope we can move forward from this stalemate that has been caused



This thread has been controversial all along. If it wasn't your post, it would have been someone else's. *shrug*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Dromond said:


> This thread has been controversial all along. If it wasn't your post, it would have been someone else's. *shrug*



And that's the truth, Ruth!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

1. I just want you to love me. The weird thing is that you know this, you don't, but we both keep coming back to each other. What a couple of saps. You're still one of my favorite people though. Leifde.

2. You drive me crazy. Crazier than any other person I know, but you're more than I deserve. I don't think you understand that though.

3. I don't care how many times you think I hate you, I don't. Never have, never will. Unless you keep refusing to hook me up with a nice Canadian girl, then we're going to have problems. 

4. I'm not going to say I wish I was good enough for you, because I think we both know we'd be great together. I just....wish I was good enough for you.

5. You frustrate the shit out of me, I want to shake you sometimes. I have the feeling that you feel the exact same way. 

6. You make me wish I was a pasty, white, asshole of a person.

7. What number is this? I wish we could spend a weekend together. Maybe a long weekend. 

8. You made me fall in love with Canada, now I just need to coerce you into sneaking me in there.

9. You were the first skinny person that ever made out with me. Not because you're into fat guys, not in spite of me being fat, but just because you think I'm awesome. I don't think I'll ever be able to articulate how much you did for me. 

10. I wish we could work all the complexities out and just be. While I know this will never happen, it's still a nice thought that I reflect on when things are really shitty. Thinking of sharing things with you is my favorite pass-time. When something happens in my day, you're the first person I want to tell. When I see someone fall, I can't wait to take a picture and laugh at them with you. When he makes me rage, I can't wait to tell you. When I have a success I wish you were around so you could partake in the celebration. When I feel like crying, it's probably because of you. 

I think that's 10. They're all dims related except number 9!


----------



## Saisha

All DIMs

1) Some day, someone will wake up and see what a wonderful person you are and I think you both will be truly happy.

2) I saw a sign today that said "be the rainbow in someone's cloud" - I immediately thought of you - you do that for a lot of people here.

3) You have excellent tastes in many venues of life.

4) You remind me so much of my best friend - in all the best ways.

5) Your outlook on life is a lot of fun.

6) You are inspiring to others and set a fine example.

7 & 8) It would be fascinating to meet you both in person and listen to you discuss various aspects of life.

9) I wish there were more people here like you.

10) Just about every one of your posts deserves to be repped in the best way.


----------



## Blackjack

I wanna bang you.
I wanna bang you, too.
And you as well.
See above.
If I could afford it I would travel to the other side of the world to bang you.
YOU, I'd particularly like to bang. In the head. With a shovel.
I can't rep you often enough as I'd like to.
I get the feeling we'd get on fantastically in real life.
You really need to just... stop. Just stop talking and do some listening, and change your fucking mindset.
And you're just kind of loathsome as a person, even if you're hot as fuck.


----------



## ODFFA

Its too soon for me to be doing yet another one of these, but right now necessity trumps social decorum.....

1. I wish I could love you the way you want. You know it doesnt mean that you dont matter to me, right? As for the skyping, oh god, Ive picked up a lot of weight since you last saw me. You may just be instantly cured of any attraction. But Im going to wake up extra early tomorrow morning, for you.

2. Im sorry I havent replied in a while. Youre the most refreshing person ever to talk to. Must be the INFJ-ness :happy: Ask anyone here whos tried to keep in contact with me (and just keep reading this list), I can be frustratingly bad at replying to messages. Yours is not forgotten!

3. I wish youd watch my video or read my story and tell me you did. I wish youd ask me a random question out of interest once in a while. Sometimes I wish for more than words.... and sometimes I wish that I could just stop wishing. 

4. Being nice isnt necessarily a sign of weakness or insincerity, you know.

5. Thank you for missing me and worrying about me. You really do deserve to be shown more appreciation than Ive been showing.

6. Im struggling to know how to approach you without always portraying myself in a negative light, or looking like Im compliment-fishing. Its hard because of how much I admire you. But...your last message hasnt been forgotten either! Just working on changing the mindset a little.

7. Im past needing you to love me. Im not past needing to feel deeply and genuinely cared for by you. ---> Human <---

8. I miss talking to you. Hope youre having the time of your life right now on that trip. IOU a message too :doh: <3

9. How do you make anything and everything sound like THE thing just by being into it yourself? Its beautiful. Youre beautiful.

10. For all that swag, I never realised just how sweet you are. No wonder absolutely everyone here respects you so much. Swag + sweetness = completely lethal. I solute you, sir.


----------



## Gingembre

Aww, Hozay - you _are_ good enough for me! 

As for you, Beej, I wanna bang you too...probs not with a shovel tho....! 

Lolz.


----------



## tankyguy

A couple Dims, most non-Dims:


1. I think you're interesting and very cute. I'd hit on you but I think I'm too close to your upper age range to feel confident approaching you. If you ever hit on me though, I'd reciprocate.

2. I envy you. Most of the things you complain about are problems I wish I had. You probably don't want to hear that, but it's real.

3. I don't know your name, and I'll probably never see you again, but I hope you know how much a few kind words from a stranger and some small talk can mean to some people.

4. I'd love to chat with you more. I think you're someone who's interesting to talk to about anything, or nothing.

5. The reason I don't like helping you or doing anything for you is because you treat everyone badly; you're controlling, unreasonably demanding and emotionally abusive.

6. I miss you. You made me feel safe and more wanted than I did in my actual home sometimes.

7. You're a great example of what I don't want to be. When ever I wonder what I should do, I look at you and do the opposite.

8. If I was going to have a Manic Pixie Dream Girlfriend, I'd want you to be it. 

9. I regret not getting closer to you while I could.

10. You're always there for me and always happy to see me. You're my best friend. I just wish you could relax.


----------



## Saisha

All non-DIMs:

1) I miss you so very deeply. All and everything about you. You are my one constant source of strength and inspiration.

2) The miles may be several, but you know I breathe when you breathe, I feel each and every moment you feel.

3) No one makes me smile like you - the world's presence ceases to exist for a bit when you're near.

4) I miss how you could make my hand tremble, just from your gentlest touch.

5) Your confidence and determination are awe-inspiring, especially when mixed with your humility.

6) In a crowded space, when I caught you looking so intently at me, studying the planes of my face, even then when our eyes met, you made me breathless.

7) I miss your hugs so very much - no one gave of their love so freely as you.

8) You were there for me at my lowest moment and reminded me to be myself - I will always be eternally grateful for that. You always did manage to see right through me to my core.

9) I miss laughing with you - all of you - my bright lights of my family.

10) You taught me how love can and should be - I just wish I didn't feel it so deeply sometimes because I miss and need you for it. I need you because I love you.


----------



## Tad

In response to some of the comments about this thread recently: 

People can be mean in all sorts of ways, in all sorts of places. Certainly this thread has a higher than average amount of that, but I dont see that locking it would really close the issuethere are plenty of other threads where you could express similar sentiments, and new threads can be created. And of course, trying to enforce a no vague references rule would manage to be oppressive, hurtful, and yet ineffective all at once.

Ultimately, I think that the best way to deal with threads you dont like is to vote with your feet (figuratively speaking). Dont contribute, dont respond, and--if you can resist the temptation--dont even read it.

Hence, I dont have any plans to lock the thread. But I wont be making any particular efforts to revive the thread, should it drift off the front page. What the rest of you do is up to you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Rinse, repeat. 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## penguin

There are some that I think might be about me, and some that I'd like to be about me, but I'm not going to assume that any actually are. Mostly because I figure I don't feature that highly in other people's thoughts. If there are some negative ones that I feel could be about me, I'll ponder it and take that advice on board, even if it's not about me. Self-improvement is a life long event, and being an asshole or hurting someone isn't something to be proud about.

I like this thread because I like the (positive) teasing nature about having others think of you and letting you know you're on their mind.


----------



## CastingPearls

If I knew the BHM/FFA forums were going to turn into a nursery for thumb-suckers with strict supervision (there aren't as many notes to the group in HP) I'd start passing the Huggies as party favors.


----------



## Saisha

All DIMs - all good.

1) Remind me if we ever meet up IRL to bring plenty of bail money as I think we'd get into that much trouble 

2) That goes for you too 

3) And you as well 

4) I wish you would take your own wonderful advice you give others and apply it towards yourself - I think you would be much happier and definitely more content. Gentlest hugs to you 

5) You are a lovely bit of sunshine here 

6) And so are you 

7) Too bad you are so shy - this place could use more of you posting 

8) If one could bottle what makes you you and sell it to the public, you'd be the richest person in the history of the universe I do think! 

9) I am really amazed by you - in the best ways 

10) You always make me smile


----------



## loopytheone

Awww, those are all so lovely, made me smile! :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

Performing thread CPR, LIVE DAMN YOU!!! 15 compressions, 2 breaths! Clear! ZZZZZZAP.... It's alive!


1- I still feel exactly the same as I did when what I said surprised you. That will always stand, as does my gratitude.

2- You are an amazing friend, maybe frienemy sometimes . You're incredibly smart, capable, focused, extra fun when you're drinking, I appreciate your advice, insight, slightly frightening strategic genius, and consulting services. You're also a hottie. If I owe more for consulting services let me know. I will pay. You are exceptional in more ways than I can ever list.

3- I respect you endlessly. You're gorgeous, but that's not even a scratch on the surface. You're ridiculously smart and do shit I can't even begin to understand. More than that you live completely on your own terms, I wish I could be as bold as you. Thanks for listening to the bizarre idiocy I subjected you to and for telling me some pretty sexy shit. Also you look amazing all in blue. 

4- You've been so understanding and concerned about me, I appreciate it more than I can say. What you've accomplished is incredibly impressive, what you do now equally. Also I'm glad I caught a glimpse of you in purple. ;:blush:

5- Don't undervalue yourself. You deserve everything, I wish you would stop wanting so little. Living simply is wonderful, but realize that you deserve as much as anyone and more than many.

6- You're a great guy, sorry I got stupid over nothing. You rock.

7- You're a clever bastard, I thoroughly enjoyed dueling you with videos.

8- I don't deserve all the rep you give me! You're a paragon of insight. I'd heal a 10 or 25 with you any time!

9- I hope school and work calm down enough to give you time to say hi once in a while. You seem really cool.

10- Totally glad you were never thrown into a woodchipper. You're very sweet.


----------



## loopytheone

Yay, I always liked this thread! ^_^ 

1. Did you know there is a video game character with almost the same name as you? It made me smile, anyway. I miss seeing you around!

2. I have a confession to make; I've never read any of your work.

3. I admire you so much. I wish I could talk to you more and hang out but I'm not good at conversation...

4. I had a dream the other day where me and you had a threesome with a BHM. Given that I've not heard from you in months, I'm not sure what to make of that!

5. I'm really glad you are happy and feeling better but I miss seeing you! Come back to us, little one!

6. Same goes to you! 

7. You are so, so sweet. You say the nicest things and I think you are made of ice cream and candyfloss on the inside. <3

8. I'm so glad you found someone you really like. Also, you look gorgeous together!

9. Most more pictures of you and your adorable face! You're so cute I want to draw you or put sparkly pink filters on your selfies or something!

10. Pretty sure I like you more than you like me! But still, it's a nice feeling. ^_^


----------



## Cobra Verde

Some from here, some not. Some apply to multiple people, some people are the inspiration for multiple entries. You know the drill.


1) I understand now why maniacs think they're saving their kids by killing them when they flip their wigs. I would bite every one of my fingers off to keep you from being damaged by this vile fucking world.

2) Between the free association and multiple letter-changing threads you have EIGHT THOUSAND posts. Get a fucking life already and a personality too and think of something worth saying. Jesus!

3) I was relieved that you never asked me to elaborate when I said you literally saved my life. Because I wasn't using the internet definition of "literally" and it wasn't hyperbole. It may have been an understatement.

4) You are Sansa. I am Lame-Ass-TV-Version-Of-Littlefinger's ship. I needed you _before_. This is _now_. I promise to act genuinely grief-stricken at your funeral if you fuck off.

5) I was going to post this in response to your semi-recent post following mine in the "What's pissing you off today?" thread but I didn't want to be a dick for once. I now wish I had.

6) I won't even bother telling you this because you won't ever believe me but you weren't the reason for my freakout, you were just, to my immense sorrow and embarrassment, the victim of it.

7) You're the Mickey Doyle of my life and sadly there's no Luciano in sight. _How the fuck are you still alive?_

8) I wish I knew you better, you're a really warm, lovely individual that greatly brightens this dump. I feel justified in lusting after you so much when you first started posting. And ever since...

9) I don't know why we never got closer since we both like and are attracted to each other. Maybe it's just because I'm terrible at establishing a rapport with almost everyone. Regardless, I adore you. I'm sure you know that though.

10) If I had to pick the 1 thing that depresses me the most - and holy fucking shit are there a lot of choices - it would be the fact that at some point I became someone you choose to distrust and see the worst in. I don't know how this happened or if it's fixable but I hope that it is because it's really tragic to me. Especially since I still almost always choose to trust and see the best in _you_.

BONUS
I can not emphasize enough just how much you are, in fact, the nerd here.


----------



## dwesterny

What I *blank* about you:

1. You hold me tight
2. Tell me I'm the only one. Wanna come over tonight. Yeah
3. Keep on whispering in my ear. Tell me all the things that I wanna hear 'Cause it's true That's what I *blank* about you
4. You really know how to dance
5. You keep me warm at night. Never wanna let you go
6. Know you make me feel all right, yeah

Sorry, six was all I could come up with.


----------



## loopytheone

Yeeee, I'm so glad this thread was brought back! I used to really like reading what people had to say here.  My turn, some Dims, some not:

1) I know we don't agree on a lot of things, but I respect you as a person and I'm glad you treat me like an adult. 

2) You only think I'm horrible because you have a selective memory. You remember all the bad things I said to you, but not the things you did and said that pushed me to my breaking point.

3) I adore you! You make me feel at ease talking, which is rare, and I'd love to hang out with you some day.

4) I don't regret anything that happened between us. It was horrible and it hurt so much, but I learnt a whole lot of life lessons and I always followed my heart, so what is there to regret?

5) You cause so much trouble. I forgive you for what happened but I haven't forgotten. I don't know how to handle you.

6) You're amazing. You sell yourself short sometimes but I've never met anyone as kind and gentle and patient. 

7) I miss talking to you. Though given that I had a rather suggestive dream about you not too long ago, talking to you would be a little awkward for me right now. :doh:

8) You are adorable and I wish I knew how to be friends with you. You remind me of me when I was that age.

9) You took a chance on me when nobody else did, you saw the goodness behind all the bluntness and confusion. You have taught me so much and I really look up to you.

10) I've only recently had a chance to get to know you but you are an amazing lady. I'll do my best to help and support you with things.


----------



## Melian

The first few pages of this thread makes me miss a shit ton of people.


----------



## LeoGibson

Yep. I'll second that thought.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> The first few pages of this thread makes me miss a shit ton of people.


That's a bummer, you could probably use some comforting. *hugs lewdly*





LeoGibson said:


> Yep. I'll second that thought.


Uh... *nods in sympathy*


----------



## rabbitislove

I too agree. Especially CastingPearls


----------



## Dromond

A lot of memories in this thread for sure.


----------



## ODFFA

1. Seriously, I wish you could experience yourself from my perspective. You have changed my life in a way that astonishes me every time I stop to think about it. I hope you know how crazy about you I am.

2. Please don't ever become a vegetable. I honestly don't have enough benevolence in me to take care of you after the things you've done. 

3. I feel like something weird must've happened between us. But it's all good. And I mean that non-sarcastically. I hope you're doing well.

4. Welcome back  It's good you're posting again. It's only fair, really.

5. I love how real and down-to-earth you are. In the end, that's what the hype around you is really all about. I respect that....And I realise being hot as all hell doesn't hurt either!

6. Thank you for reminding me of what makes me come alive. I won't neglect that part of myself again, just to try and appear cool. Which wasn't going to happen anyway 

7. I want to be as diverse as you in the use of my brain. I've never seen anyone apply critical thinking and sincere emotional expression to their life so effortlessly. You're way underrated. 

8. It's been wonderful reconnecting with you. I hope the feline situation is working out. I know I should message you more.

9. *Shrugs*

10. Most people'd be reluctant to admit this, but at the very least, your courageous un-edgelordiness here deserves admiration. We should talk.


----------



## lille

Some Dims, some not. 

1.I miss you. Maybe I was a crappy friend but I tried. I feel like I started being the only one reaching out, so I don't think I will anymore. I'm not going to fight for a friendship you don't want. 

2. You seem funny and kind and we have things in common. I think we could be friends. 

3. I wonder how much your real life personality matches your online persona. 

4. Sorry we didn't get to meet before I moved. 

5. I'm glad you stuck around. 

6. I'm trying to better myself for you. You deserve it. 

7. Sorry I don't call you more often. Our lives are so different now. 

8. Sometimes I wonder how you're doing. 

9. I hope you're happy. 

10. Keep fighting.


----------



## Cobra Verde

ODFFA said:


> 9. *Shrugs*


Oh, you. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Friends, family, and co-workers edition (well, one is about me, so I guess you could say one is about a Dims member)

1. I’m pretty sure you don’t hear how critical your voice tone is most of the time.

2. I’m pretty uncomfortable with you venting all your work related frustrations to me; that I’m nice to you and make time for you doesn’t mean that I’m your friend who is duty bound to agree with and support you, I’m still your co-worker and see things from various points of view.

3. You are about one step shy of being oily. 

4. What’s the big rush? If its worth it, it will be worth it a year from now, and you could get there without as much collateral damage along the way.

5. Look, you just don’t impress me much. Stop trying to impress and we’ll probably get along better.

6. We all know that you know a lot. But if you’d stop talking and listen a bit more, you’d know even more.

7. You go through the motions pretty well, but you need to do more than that.

8. What you don’t seem to get is that nobody owes you an opportunity, and they aren’t distributed to be fair but to be convenient.

9. Seriously, that is your complaint? After we’ve put up with choking on your perfume for how long?

10. If you had any clue what you wanted, as opposed to just what you don’t want, it would be a lot easier dealing with you.


----------



## loopytheone

Hooray to Tad for reviving this post! Seven Dims, 3 non-dims.

1. I've had my doubts about you, but I appreciate your honesty.

2. Thank you. Honestly, thank you both so much for the support.

3. I pity you. It has been three years. You need to forget about me because I'm not coming back.

4. I've never been the best friend to you and you have so many others yet you keep coming back to me. Thank you.

5. You know certain things about my views and yet you chose to keep it to yourself. Again, thank you.

6. I don't trust you as far as I can throw you, and I wont fall for being manipulated. I can see right through you.

7. I don't understand why you get so much hatred. You're not exactly a person I would choose to hang out with but you aren't terrible either.

8. I swear you just like insulting people and playing dumb. In any other context I would just walk away from you.

9. I think I owe you an apology. I've misjudged and misinterpreted you from the start and I'm sorry for that.

10. You are a very strange person sometimes. As much as I know our friendship has a time limit, I love spending time with you.


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> 8. I swear you just like insulting people and playing dumb. .



... you got me bang to rights...


----------



## Tad

Crumbling said:


> ... you got me bang to rights...



My guess is that one of those is about you ... but not that one.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> My guess is that one of those is about you ... but not that one.



Spoiler alert: They are all about Crumbling, I just can't make my mind up about him!


----------



## rellis10

A mixture of dims and non-dims...

1: Sometimes you're on exactly the same wavelength as me, others I wonder how on earth we're actually friends.
2: I truly hope you don't think I only wanted to use you and then dispose of you. My timing was truly awful but you did mean the world to me.
3: You are far too nice to me after everything.
4: You get shit done, I appreciate that more than ever.
5: We've never really talked but I feel like I know you so well, you seem like a truly kind-hearted and supportive guy.
6: Your brazen sexuality is alluring, intimidating and inspiring all at the same time.
7: I don't quite get the attraction, you're cool and all but I must be missing something.
8: Treat her well, god knows she deserves it.
9: I don't want to do that, you KNOW I don't want to do that and why it's such a bad idea, so why are we having that conversation?
10: I want to tell you, but every time the opportunity presets itself I find an excuse not to. Maybe I don't want to seem like even more of a black sheep. Maybe I've had enough of being judged already.


----------

